# What type of pets do LV lovers have?



## LoveBolsas

Since we are getting to know more about each other like the types of things we have like our cars, beauty products, clothing, hobbies, and etc. 
I also love animals I have 4 now 
1) Chiuaua named Tootsie
2) Yorki named Joey
3) Black Pit named Roxy
4) Blue Pit named Jenny 
she is my new addition she is only 4 months. I find that LV lovers have lots of things they love and are passionate about and my pets are one of them. I dont know how to post pics can you guys tell me how I would love to show my doggy's with you guys. (Also if their are some LV lovers that dont own pets _why not_?)


----------



## cpster

I have a Shih Tzu fur baby that I love so very much!  She's the best.


----------



## kathyinjapan

We're picking up our weimaraner puppy in 6 weeks! Here's the latest pic I have of the litter (2 weeks old)







We're getting a boy from the litter


----------



## LoveBolsas

kathyinjapan said:


> We're picking up our weimaraner puppy in 6 weeks! Here's the latest pic I have of the litter (2 weeks old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting a boy from the litter


 
Aww I love puppy's you see I am a animal addict.


----------



## FrankieP

Weimaraners are beautiful!!! 

We have a purebred Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Harvey, and a 20 week old purebred American Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Indi. They love eachother madly.


----------



## peace43

kathyinjapan said:


> We're picking up our weimaraner puppy in 6 weeks! Here's the latest pic I have of the litter (2 weeks old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting a boy from the litter




I love your dogs' coloring!!!  It looks like a milky brown and it's very pretty!

I don't have any pets unless you count my LVs!


----------



## theglamorous

I have a Yorkie named Mini.


----------



## NikkiLeanne

I have a Shih Tzu named Louis and a Lhasa Apso/Poodle named Buddy! I adore them!


----------



## handbag*girl

Russian Blue Cat names Figaro


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i have an adorable parson (jack) russell terrier named chayse


----------



## LoveBolsas

*I think I just figured out how to put pictures I hope it doesn't come out huge.*


----------



## LoveBolsas

shi----- what did I do? can any of you see it?


----------



## beljwl




----------



## kathyinjapan

LoveBolsos- you need to upload it onto a image hosting site like Photobucket, then copy the url over to place inside the  brackets.

FrankieP- your pups are adorable!


----------



## FrankieP

Thanks, Kathy! Indi loves sitting on Harvey, but she'll grow to 1.5 times his size so I'm sure there'll come a sad time when he won't let her do it anymore!


----------



## beljwl




----------



## kathyinjapan

LOL how cute

I never realised it got so cold up in Queensland though (I'm originally a Brisbane girl but have been away for the last few years)


----------



## Smith

I have had a beagle for thirteen years, and as of three weeks ago, I have taken in a stray kitten.


----------



## spartancoaster

I have:
1) a cat named Kitty Carryall, or K.C. for short
2) a dog (shepard mix) named Indie
3) a Senegal parrot named Larry Bird
4) and 7 koi fish


----------



## LoveBolsas

OK here we go again I think I got it now thanks (KathyinJapan)


----------



## LVobsessed415

I have two chihuahua's and a cat.  Daisy is in the first pic, then my cat Leo, lastly molly in her pink dress.


----------



## PinkCapulet

I actually have a chihuahua named Cherry Blossom..after the line of LV...My mom made the collar...out of brown leather and a broken LV clip she had...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I used to have a little Bichon Frise named Chardonnay. He passed in 2005 though.


----------



## Sunshine

My two Min pins. Lilly and Violet (Lilly is the smaller one, Violet the black one) My girls!!! (note..very worn LV collars! They get them dirty SO fast!)


----------



## twiggers

Shoot I don't have pics on my new computer...but I have:
2 persians (1 red named Sir Chester Cheesy Poof, and 1 black & white named Lord Johann Sebastian Bach)
1 Maine Coon cat (Fuzzy Wuzzy Was a Cat)
1 Miniature Schnauzer (Salt n Pepper named Brody O'Malloy)

Heehee...I have fun naming them!


----------



## kymmie

I've had my Cockatiel called Charlie, since I was 15 years old -- nearly 18 years!


----------



## Booga1003

FrankieP said:


> Weimaraners are beautiful!!!
> 
> We have a purebred Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Harvey, and a 20 week old purebred American Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Indi. They love eachother madly.



OMG the cutest DOGS EVER!!!!!!! I love their color. I have  Staffy tooo !!!!! The oldest is it a Male???? You want to mate!!!! OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE> congrats beautiful dogs.


----------



## Booga1003

THats Tamaki Chaki my Doggie . SHes almost 2 yrs old , BOrn on Halloween. (In my signature) Thats my baby!!


----------



## jellybebe

I think everyone knows about my white bunny!


----------



## alexis77

5 year old greyhound named Turk.
10 year old pharaoh hound named Dini.
They are the babies in my avatar!


----------



## cdana

I have two pugs Peaches and Casey, they are the sweetest little dogs!


----------



## marilyndiamonds

This is my baby BoyHis name is binxy.


----------



## vuittonamour

*HERE IS MY BABY*




 
his name is jake  & he's a beagle. these pictures of him are a little dated since he's a few years older now. at 14 we are afraid his days are numbered since he was diagnosed with cancer last august. but he's still a happy boy!


----------



## blew415

I have 3 pupsters:
Nikki- red longhair doxie
Allie- black and cream longhair doxie
Kassie- silver dappple longhair doxie


----------



## LVoeLV

White&Tiger Cat, Brown Tiger Cat, Orange and White Tiger Cat, Tiger & White Kitten. Tri-color Papillon, Bischon Frise & TeaCup Yorkie. Quite the Bunch if I do say so myself.


----------



## jcotmo96

I have a Boston Terrier named Harvard, he is a year old.


----------



## kittyluv23

I have 2 seal point himilayan kitties-Casey Jones & Teddy Ruxpin


----------



## Moonstarr

I love seeing everyone's pet photos! We have three kitties who, of course, I think are the cutest kitties in the world (I'm biased  ). Incase anyone is wondering why I have planters of grass on our balcony ... since we don't have a yard, I plant them for the kitties so they can enjoy them. 

Kaz (brown tabby)
Oliver (orange tabby)
Marcus (white/black)


----------



## Cheryl24

I have a 3-year-old Cocker Spaniel named Daphne.  You can see her in my signature.  She's my heart and soul. I also have an aquarium full of tropical fish and a crazy snail.


----------



## Virginia

I have a half pitbull/german shepard named Stitch.


----------



## daisygurl1

I have a Yorkese, would like another one but too much to handle for the time being.


----------



## fancynancy

My baby is chihauhua/maltese mix named Isabelle.


----------



## Star15Rin

I have 1 cat, named Marbles.... he's a dark gray and white british bicolor shorthair and an albino corn snake named Candy.


----------



## rileygirl

Here's my Jack Russell Terrier offically named Princess Riley. She's really naughty!


----------



## FrankieP

Booga1003 said:


> OMG the cutest DOGS EVER!!!!!!! I love their color. I have  Staffy tooo !!!!! The oldest is it a Male???? You want to mate!!!! OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE> congrats beautiful dogs.



Lol, yup, Harvey's a male and still entire. We'll mate him at some point, but I'm thinking that you're a touch far away for ours to ever meet! 

He's gorgeous though, has such a fantastic big boofy head on him, everyone comments on it.















Your Tamaki Chaki looks gorgeous, do you have any bigger pictures of her? I'm a sucker for chocolate noses!


----------



## latinmalemodel

I don't have any right now but I'll tell you the one's I had, 3 Rottweilers than I had a Sain't Bernard but gave it away to my brother...


----------



## beljwl




----------



## princessDD

Several tropical fishes and two turtles. Wanting a welsh corgi tho...


----------



## beljwl




----------



## cginny

We have 2 dogs ( a mutt & a Sheltie) and a bunny rabbit


----------



## beljwl




----------



## Jazzie

Hi Everyone!

I like you to meet my 2 babies, Dexx & Puma. They are 3-yr purebred Dobie Pinchers. The first 2 pics were when they were 7 weeks old. 

Now, they are about 115lbs each! They still love cuddling with my mom on the sofa! (poor lil' mommy -- she's only 4'10 and weighs just as much as one of them!)


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

A Miniature Bull Terrier (white) names Sir Eugene the Jeep (Jeep Jeep-Popeye reference)
A DSH (domestic short hair) and Siamese black cat named Nero 
A DSH gray and white cat named Claudy (pronounced Cloudy)
A Uromastyx (sp?) lizard named Max
A Leopard Gecko named Girly
A Ball Python named Daisy
A Red Tail Boa named Petunia (she's 12 feet-lol)
A salt water fish tank with about 20 fish and other living thingies
A fish tank in every room in our hosue (my son has guppies and tetras) Our bedroom is Koi and fancy goldfish, our dining room has ciclids and we have bettas in bowls all over, even my office (my DH is a fish dork)
An Umbrella Cockatoo named Bowie (Bo) who refers to himself as "who's not a chicken, go F@*K a duck, I love turkey birds and shut up Bo" (among other colorful things).  
Yeah, we are gluttons for punishment...can I count my 21 month old son?  LOL


----------



## KatsBags

We have three cats...

Henry... black DSH male

Daisy...grey DSH female

Seven...orange tabby DMH female


----------



## ive_flipped

I have a Chihuahua named Gucci Girl aka GiGi (she is not old enough for me to bring her home yet), Princess and Pawco chihuahua's and a Douge de Bordeaux named Bull


----------



## typical blonde

I have 6 ferrets names Louis, Ding, Rambo, Chanel, baby Boy and Nigel and also a Persian Cat named Kitty


----------



## Jazzie

Oops!  I forgot...we also have Koi fish and Ghost koi fish in our backyard pond.  The most we had at one time was about 20-22.


----------



## penjaxn

<----------- Guess it's not hard to guess what pets I have  , these are my Rott(en) babies, Greti and Maximus....love them sooooooooo much!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Oh my gosh beljwl!  Your dog poses so well in all of those pics.  LOL!  Too cute!!


----------



## joann121270

I have two German Shephards. A brother and sister from the same litter and their names are Cody & Mia. They are 10 yrs. old.
And a Doberman Pincher name Carly. She is 8 yrs. old.


----------



## Juneplum

2 shih tzu's
1 chow chow
1 dingo/huskie mix
2 cats


----------



## loopylorns

1 West highland white called Archie.

1 cat called Itchy, his sister sratchy died a few months back.


----------



## love_purse

yorkie named "choco"


----------



## MissPoppy

I have a Maine Coon named Simba


----------



## LoVer

My bags are my pets


----------



## Cheryl24

Awww love_purse, Choco is darling!!


----------



## charmqueen

Two dogs for me - black and white Shih Tzu named Pepper and a Tibetan Terrier called Rusty.  Wish I had pictures to post.  I've enjoyed seeing everyone's animals.


----------



## FrankieP

MissPoppy said:


> I have a Maine Coon named Simba



OMGoodness, I would give all my bags away for a big ol' Maine Coon.


----------



## atlantique

I have two dogs:
1 Dalmatien and
1 Mini Schnauzer black


----------



## slayer

I have three ragdoll cats:

Jimmy - lilac mitted male
Opal - Chocolate bi-colour female
Louis - Blue pointed male.

( I don't breed them - they are all desexed.)


After losing my precious dog a year ago I am getting another papillon in a few months. I love papillons!


----------



## MAGs

I have a white pomeranian and a yorkshire terrier


----------



## angelastoel

Her are my two bunny's, They walk free in my house, so I have to be very carefull putting lv on the ground.....


----------



## angelastoel

and my parents have two cavalier king charles spaniels, one still  a puppy!


----------



## randomlily

heres my beautiful girl katie, shes a russian blue. And our other cat tidus, we think he might be a ragdoll.


----------



## I want, I want!

I  My  Boys - David Hasselhoff (Black) & Eddie Boombastic (Tabby)


----------



## kimmy

I have a long haired chihuahua called Stitch he is now 2 and he is my little baby

















Stitch as a baby:


----------



## =D Katy =D

I have one pomeranian called foxxy..shes in my picture <<<<
And 2 guinea-pigs called Poppy and Pumpkin.
Ill try post pics later.


----------



## Glamourette

Everyone is so cute!

I have a Cane Corso: Bo. He's the best  I love him!


----------



## divingcandie

I have 3 purebred Bengal cats; Toffie 8 yrs old, Candie 8 yrs, and Baby 7 yrs. Here they are:


----------



## luvednotspoiled

i have the cutest mutt ever, shes half terrier half poodle....so bassically shes a fluffy little white doggy!! and shes SO spoiled!! my mom has her now that i moved and started school again and haha they just got her the cutest dog house, it has a window with a little roof over the widown with shingles and and and everything else haha and get this, an AC!!!! haha its crazy man im jealous of m y dog! haha


----------



## kohyng

*Dolly a "himmie" cat* *&* *Snow White "bunny"*


----------



## Label Addict

I love everyone's pics so cute


----------



## RoseMary

<<<<<<=========== one dog!


----------



## dmdsinchampagne

I have a beautiful collie named Shadow, he is my baby


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

we have a bernese mountain dog and his name is..Louis! I picked the name and my dad liked it (alltough he isn't into lv at all )


----------



## Raphaël

​


----------



## pinkgoldfish

*FrankieP -* I love your dogs! 

This is my dog Bea, a chocolate lab and my cat Boris.


----------



## baglady2006

I have a white miniature schnauzer named "cocoa" and two hamsters "marshmallow jr." and "rocky"


----------



## MissPoppy

FrankieP said:


> OMGoodness, I would give all my bags away for a big ol' Maine Coon.


 
AWWWWW, yeah, they're sweethearts!! He's my BABY!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

i have 3 birds!
a 3 year old parrotlet
a 1 year old budgie
and a 6 month old canary!


----------



## fantastic_3

I have a darling shiz tsu name Oscar.


----------



## chessmont

I raise and show dogs, and also rescue greyhounds (just setting the stage in case you get shocked!)

Currently I have

1 rescued Scottish Deerhound X Greyhound

7 Chart Polski (Polish Greyhound, breed from Poland/Ukraine)

4 Azawakh (saluki-type dog from Africa)


----------



## chessmont

Ooops, forgot my 2 Oriental Shorthair cats!


----------



## missruby

I have a 6 month old Pit Bull named Nala....1st pic is when we 1st got her....and second is from the other day...shes a goofball!!


----------



## fancynancy

CHARM QUEEN:  I just saw your post and love your pandora bracelet pics. I'm also obsessed with pandora charms!!!!!


----------



## girlsgottoshop

We have a miniature dachshund.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I haven't had any pets since my precious fur baby, Poofie, passed away in 2005.  He was the sweetest little rat...


----------



## chessmont

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I haven't had any pets since my precious fur baby, Poofie, passed away in 2005.  He was the sweetest little rat...



Awww, I am so sorry about your Poofie.  I love rats, they are so smart and have great personalities.  You should get another.


----------



## caley

this is my doggy spunky. we got him from the animal shelter 14 years ago  he's shi-tzu, cocker spaniel, poodle, and beagle.


----------



## Cat-Miu

girlsgottoshop said:


> We have a miniature dachshund.


 We have two, both wire-haired. The smaller one, Mini, is on my avatar, she loves LV too lol


----------



## lilgirlie1310

I have a 1 yr. old Pap-a-poo named Louis


----------



## PurseFanatic

I have one very loved, very spoiled child, er I mean cat.


----------



## PurseFanatic

chessmont said:


> I raise and show dogs, and also rescue greyhounds (just setting the stage in case you get shocked!)
> 
> Currently I have
> 
> *1 rescued Scottish Deerhound X Greyhound*
> 
> 7 Chart Polski (Polish Greyhound, breed from Poland/Ukraine)
> 
> 4 Azawakh (saluki-type dog from Africa)


 
What does the X mean? My uncle had 2 Scottish Deerhounds, I loved those guys!!! They were soooo huge. You'd think they'd be great guard dogs right? Nothing but teddy bears!!


----------



## chessmont

PurseFanatic said:


> What does the X mean? My uncle had 2 Scottish Deerhounds, I loved those guys!!! They were soooo huge. You'd think they'd be great guard dogs right? Nothing but teddy bears!!



--Oh, sorry!  the 'X' indicates a dog that is a mix of Scottish Deerhound and Greyhound.  deerhound (X = Crossed With) greyhound

Like the earlier poster's Papapoo (I think that is what she called him)  is probably Papillon X Poodle


----------



## restricter

There are three furry fashionistas in my home, all rescued from the mean streets of Brooklyn.  (They're cats but don't tell them that.)  Winky, Smuffy and Jinjy.


----------



## sphere99

I have a Great Dane her name is Kashmir.


----------



## jhystle22

I have a Yorkie named Raven....


----------



## colleen03

We have a 75 gallon fish tank with little fish, little sharks and a snail.


----------



## love_purse

luvpurses24 said:


> Awww love_purse, Choco is darling!!


 
thanx...ill tell choco that~


----------



## Kellyd

I have two German Shepherds, a Tabby cat, and a Quarter Horse.  Love them all!  They're my babies!


----------



## Nakolulu

i have a maltese...she's in my signature.


----------



## londongirl

I have a smooth red dachsund named Zero!!  Not worth anything, but wouldn't take a million for him!


----------



## kymmie

Aww seeing all these kitties makes me want one again.  I found a tiny black kitten a few weeks ago but gave him to my elderly neighbors because the kitten kept climbing on my cockatiels cage and my bird pecked at him!


----------



## irishpandabear

Well of course there is my pug in my avatar, whom I adore more than anything.  I also have some saltwater fish: a clownfish named Seamus, a Hippo Tang named Lionel, a Naso Tang named Nigel, a French Angel named Sophie and a Coral Beauty Angel named Gretta.

This is such a fun thread!  I love reading about everyone's babies!


----------



## jimmyneyugn

i have a Black Lionhead Rabbit Doe, named Diva! she's a mix of a Swiss Fox and Belgian Dwarf. more info on this breed is here: http://lionheadrabbit.net

anyway, mine's about 1.5 years old now.. i've had her for about 1.4 years. lol. 

it's rare as it is to see a black rabbit.. most people get white or brown bunnies.. i chose black cuz i know you don't see it often! and she from certain angles looks like a dog. i have a whole xanga dedicated to her. hehe. www.xanga.com/diva_the_bunny


----------



## vivianhw

my boy JJ, he is a bichon. I also have a hamster called hami


----------



## Booga1003

FrankieP said:


> Lol, yup, Harvey's a male and still entire. We'll mate him at some point, but I'm thinking that you're a touch far away for ours to ever meet!
> 
> He's gorgeous though, has such a fantastic big boofy head on him, everyone comments on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Tamaki Chaki looks gorgeous, do you have any bigger pictures of her? I'm a sucker for chocolate noses!



Oh i know you are so far away  THe funny thing about Tamaki is that if you see her mom you will be like what the hell, Her mom was totally a diff color. ( she died this yr) sniff sniff , Here are more pics of Chaki and sunshine (her mom)


----------



## Couture_Girl

I have a 14 year old chocolate lab named Augie, and a 2 year old Tibetan Terrier named Senge


----------



## vuittonamour

Kellyd said:


> I have two German Shepherds, a Tabby cat, and a Quarter Horse. Love them all! They're my babies!


 
jealous. can't wait till i get my horse. been waiting 18 long years.


----------



## dior not war.

an adorable scottish fold cat named josephine or josie for short 






i love my babbbyy jo.


----------



## couturecreature

We have 2 Siberian Huskies, 1 Chihuahua, 3 Lop-eared Bunnies, 1 Sulphur-Crested Cockatoo, 1 Galah and 3 Cockatiels.


----------



## brtracy

I have 2 Shih-Tzu's and 2 Chinchillas


----------



## jonkris

I have a Golden Retriever named Chanel.


----------



## Speedy30

I have a german shepard-pit bull mix named Bosco and a guinea pig named Dooney! My babies!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

(click to enlarge)

My baby!!


----------



## dooneydiva

I have a Fighting Fish name "Louis" (you all can figure out where I got the name) and a Siberian Husky, with blue eyes, named "Oscar Meyer".


----------



## purseaddict569

My little princess named Paris that I had to put down a few years ago





My fat cat Fluffy Muffin


----------



## LVgal1972

A mischievous yet charming 4 year old Yorkie! DH and I love him to death!


----------



## BagLadie

I am getting a cockapoo in a couple of weeks!!!  Her name is Ella!


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

They look like an old couple don't they?


----------



## yellow08

No pets for me but I love dogs!


----------



## elle

I have a Miniature Schnauzer named Teddy and two African Sulcata Tortoises named Brian & Justin


----------



## robbins65

I have 2 very spoiled silky terriers....


----------



## MissM00n

I have the cutest little Shih Tzu named Minga


----------



## ladyjane76

kathyinjapan said:


> We're picking up our weimaraner puppy in 6 weeks! Here's the latest pic I have of the litter (2 weeks old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting a boy from the litter


This is my favorite kind of dog, I wish i had a big backyard to have one. Someday


----------



## ladyjane76

I want said:


> I  My Boys - David Hasselhoff (Black) & Eddie Boombastic (Tabby)


 I love your name choices!! there great!! I also have 2 cats tookies aka tuke nuke em'aka tooka and mia sophia. David Hasselhoff is great, do you call him the hoff??


----------



## snoopygroupie

Two cats and a dog. 
Eponine - tortie calico
Shadow - Russian blue
Ginger - Irish terrier mix
Check out their site on catser/dogster http://www.dogster.com/dogs/24506/in/stroll/


----------



## m1nime

My babies are treated like royalty!!

Joffy is 11 month old Ragdoll.

Sweety is 1.5yr old DSH moggy that I saved as a stray kitten from the streets. Love them both so much.


----------



## kittycat824

I have two pomeranians name Lucy and Ricky.


----------



## snowypam

I have two pommies, called Pomi and Nini, I'll post their pix up tonight when i get home


----------



## beljwl

elle said:


> two African Sulcata Tortoises named Brian & Justin


 
As in Brian Kinney and Justin Taylor????


----------



## Deelove82

I have a miniature wirehaired dachshund named Hannibal. He's turning two in a couple of days (I still gotta buy him a little present...).


----------



## elle

beljwl said:


> As in Brian Kinney and Justin Taylor????



Yes! I love that show  But my tortoises aren't mates  Or maybe they are and I just don't know it!


----------



## spangle

4 cats (3 girls 1 boy) the girls are all DSH my boy has long fur. He looks like a Norweigan Forest Cat. I also have a boy chinchilla!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Had to resurrect this thread, I love seeing all the pets!  I have my very girlie 6 pound min pin.


----------



## Edz

I have a 9 year old German Sheperd who thinks he's still a pup even after he had gestric torsion and his spleen removed. He plays like a pup and tries to hump every small/medium size dogs he see even though he neutured. He doesn't seemed to be interested to hump another German Sheperd though.


----------



## I want, I want!

ladyjane76 said:


> I love your name choices!! there great!! I also have 2 cats tookies aka tuke nuke em'aka tooka and mia sophia. David Hasselhoff is great, do you call him the hoff??


 


Yeah he gets called all sorts of names! I named him after my hero. I get some funny looks when I'm talking about them, people always assume my boyfriends name is David or Eddie which can get really confusing!!!


----------



## Luva Pug

Love this thread!!!
I have my one and only PUG! She is my baby, and totally human! Scary really, shes knows what breakfast and dinner is when you say it. And if you say go find... (name a member of the family) she will go and find them and scratch their legs until they pick her up!
Shes 18months now =)






This was when i first got her xx


----------



## Zophie

Too much cuteness in this thread and I don't remember seeing it before.  I am mommy to a 13-year-old Maltese.


----------



## feistycat_1125

i have 4 cats, 3 females : chloe, cassie & cotton..&one male: chubby!
i also have a female labrador retriever, named chiqui..i love them all, they're my babies! i would post their pics soon!


----------



## DiorKiss

I've got a Jack Russel Terriër named Dido at my dad's house and a Labrador Retriever named Joppe at his ex-girlfriends' house, and my little sis owns a rat, Puk... (Yeah, I know it looks like puke, but it's an ordinary name in NL )
But what I'd reeeeally like to have is a kitten or a Chihuahua! But looks like that's never gonna happen. Mother's allergic to cats and HATES Chihuahua's! I kinda like them though... They're so sweet and tiny, but they know how to stand up for themselves like cats do. And I'd love to carry her around in a Dog Carrier ^^


----------



## DiorKiss

*@ Lova Pug*: Your Pug's so cute!!!
*@ feistycat_1125*: I love the names of your cats!


----------



## louislover

Weimaraner


----------



## jenniletv

I have a cat named Harley.  Mostly grey and black with a white belly and white paws.


----------



## Pomai's Mom

I have a brown male Pomeranian named Koa.


----------



## BagLadie

We picked out Ella yesterday and bring her home on Saturday the 18th!  She is a cockapoo and has lots of curly hair.  The picture is awful because I took it with my camera phone and it was hard to keep her still!  I will post better ones when I bring her home!


----------



## RoseMary

aw, too much cuteness here!


----------



## ChiChi143

I have a Chihuahua named ChiChi.  He's my baby  His pic. is my avator.


----------



## lilgirlie1310

BagLadie said:


> We picked out Ella yesterday and bring her home on Saturday the 18th! She is a cockapoo and has lots of curly hair. The picture is awful because I took it with my camera phone and it was hard to keep her still! I will post better ones when I bring her home!


 
Awe, she's precious! I  her name, too.


----------



## JARMOM

I have two babies:  Cavilier King Charles Spaniel - "Twinkle"
                           Chihuahua - "Star"

Both are cute, sweet and adorable.


----------



## britbrit

I have a Black and Tan Miniature Dachshund (not so mini!!) and her name is Kitty lol...  I bought a LV collar for her but it was too small, so I got her a Lavender and White Striped Coach one   Looks great with her black hair (fur?)

And I would really like to get a Miniature Pinscher Puppy so they can be lil buddies!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shih tzu named Lucci.








 that just loves me bags 


LoveBolsas said:


> Since we are getting to know more about each other like the types of things we have like our cars, beauty products, clothing, hobbies, and etc.
> I also love animals I have 4 now
> 1) Chiuaua named Tootsie
> 2) Yorki named Joey
> 3) Black Pit named Roxy
> 4) Blue Pit named Jenny
> she is my new addition she is only 4 months. I find that LV lovers have lots of things they love and are passionate about and my pets are one of them. I dont know how to post pics can you guys tell me how I would love to show my doggy's with you guys. (Also if their are some LV lovers that dont own pets _why not_?)


----------



## coachwife6

Beagle, two cats, a gerbil and two other dogs in the n-hood who think they live at my house: a schnauzer and a bassett hound.


----------



## kathyinjapan

Jaeger our weimy is now 7 months old so it's time for some new pics I think!

first day home - 8 weeks old






playing with his duck - 9 weeks old





learning to fly- 10 weeks old





and now- almost all grown up!


----------



## lovinmylou

I have a Chihuahua named Louis (thumbnail #1), a Boxer named Hunter and a Chihuahua/Jack Russell named Dax (both in #2)


----------



## img

A beautiful Ragdoll cat named Charlie.  If you are a cat lover and don't know about Ragdolls, find out!


----------



## sjpackfan

1-black cat, sheba
 1-white bichon, molly may
 1-black shi-poo, doogie doo
 2-patriot crabs, mr.crusty & patrick


----------



## SweetPurple

I have my baby ~ English Bulldog named "Snuggle Bear"

Hubby's French Bulldog named "Lucky Charms"

and we have Chinchillas too! Namely ~ Chilly, Spaz and Milo!


----------



## RhudyTootie

I have a Chow Chow.  His name is Rhudy.  I also have 6 bunnies---General Burnside, Chloe, Cosmo, Poppy, Pita and Pudge.  They are my children!


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

I have a Havanese named "Cosmo" he's in my siggy pic.


----------



## spangle

4 cats 
1 chinchilla

Sweetpurple, love your chinchillas!


----------



## E-luxury

Such a cute thread...I own a Yorkie


----------



## Love LV

2 Crazy Kitty Cats...Polka (with the antlers) & Roo (with the bear)

Love them both SOOOOO much!  Even with their craziness!


----------



## canadianstudies

angelastoel said:


> and my parents have two cavalier king charles spaniels, one still a puppy!


 
OMG... *wants*

DH and I don't have any pets yet (we want to travel first), but this is EXACTLY the type of dog I want!


----------



## bamalsch13

3 orange cats, named BEBE, PRETTY, and KITTY...(pretty is a minx)

and a puppy rottweiler =) named RUBY


----------



## that$hot

I have two yorkies! Tokyo & Mona


----------



## newcitylady

We have 4  animals that allow us to live in our house with them
2 cats
King Tut... who is 11 years old and just diagnosised with diabetes...I give him his shots 2x a day and what a good boy
Lucy.... who is 1 1/2 years old and loves Tut to death

and my real babies 2 English Springer Spaniels
Miss Lillyflower will be 11 on the 22nd of this month 
Miss Elizabeth be turned 2 the friday before thanksgiving...she is the one who ate my Cabos Mezzo

We have had the line of springers for 33 years now..Hope to breed the monester next year...Hubby keeps telling me these are the last..hahaha  

Tut and lilly and lizzie will all share the water dish at the same time


----------



## bamalsch13




----------



## bamalsch13

i LOVE my animals!!!! and my son, who thinks hes an animal too...


----------



## m1nime

bamalsch13 - Oh your son is so cute!! 

And all the animals are adorable - every one of them...this is my fave thread!


----------



## bamalsch13

i used to have 5 orange cats, 1 died of a rare disease and the other i found it was a kitten so we gave it to someone who wanted a kitten, but i've ALWAYS anted a ragdoll..i've heard so much about them but need to find out for myself..


----------



## m1nime

The cat in my avatar is a ragdoll. Very loving, very relaxed, very clingy and very big!


----------



## mp4

2 weimaraners  They are in my signature.  They're totally like people.  Milo is the boy and Bella is the girl.


----------



## tosh

We had a Boston Terrier named Spottiswood, a Standard Poodle named Tosh, who weighed 80 pounds and a big orange cat named Rye because he looked like a gaint loaf of rye bread.   They were the best.
We ended up losing one every year to Cancer.  
We still haven't gotten any more animals and maybe we never will.
It's so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## ive_flipped

I have a tiny chihuahua named Coco Chanel I love her soooo much. She goes everywhere with me. She replaced Gucci and the Bordeaux from an earlier post. Gucci lives with my mom now and the bordeaux had MAJOR health issues and went back to the breeder. I am super happy with Coco.


----------



## jessi5786

I have a poochin (Japanese Chin and Poodle mix).  Her name is Audrey, ^ she goes everywhere with me too!  I've even posted her picture in a few threads


----------



## xrayyou

I have a big girl named tina shes a akita.


----------



## southerncharm

We had 2, but 1 recently passed. Here is my baby Shadow!! He is spoiled rotten, an Eastern German Shepherd!


----------



## Limarie

I have two yorkies: one named Martini (he is the one in both my pictures) and the other is a girl named Cosmopolitan.  They my little loves!  We are getting a third yorkie next week (a five year old that needs a home) and we are naming him Biliruben (Bili for short) after a liver condition I have (and its not caused by a drinking issue, despite the other two dog's names )


----------



## Sunshine

I have two gorgeous sweet minpins...Lilly and Violet = LV!!!


----------



## h_28

I have two kids - a Maltese named Charli and a Pomeranian name Milo


----------



## ayla

RATS ! 

I looooove rats ! I had two, Lucky and Spot, but they are in rat heaven now unfortunately. 

I've also fostered a number of cats, my favourite one was a big orange daddy cat that I dubbed "Big Poppa" (pictures included !)


----------



## missyanne

First night home:







During Christmas:





With some M by MJ Sunnies:






Just woke up:






(please excuse all the mismatched sheets. I have to change them constantly because of my dog and too lazy to have them match)


----------



## kookai-lola

I have three pugs. Diesel and Kookai are brother and sister (fawns) and then there is Lola, our crazy black pug (she is a runt but has a big personality...) I love them all dearly. 

It is nice to see everyone's pictures of there babies here.


----------



## connie99

Everyones pets are sooo cute! my 4 yr old and I just had a great time seeing all the pictures! We have a playful pit bull/mix and a friendly 20+lbs cat at home.


----------



## boslvuton

My little Chihuahua is named Hazel.  She's 2 1/2 years old and in my avatar pic, I just adore her!!


----------



## CAITIE LV

i have a ginger cat named theodore, i got him when i was 7or 8 and i named him after theodore from the chip monks coz he was small and fat when i got him. hes 13 and i love him more than anything. he pushes hubby out of the bed so he can cuddle me at night.


----------



## hawaii2484

persian!  still a baby too.


----------



## Pink Rose

I have 2 shih-tzus named Princess and Dior and a bird named popaye and 5 fish. I had a yorkie too, I've had her since I was 4 but last august she died at age 15. 

Dior (left) and Princess (right)


----------



## H2girl

I have 4 chihuahuas: Emma and Lisa (puppy)


----------



## H2girl

Lialia and Tony


----------



## rowie1985

A Maltese Terrier called Toby


----------



## JulieBugg2000

Here are my babies!! I have a chinchilla, cat, and two dogs (mutt and Pom)!

Noel:




Caption: "I am a CHINCHILLA, from Peru, not a Mexican Squirrel!"

Claire:




Caption: "I KNOW you didn't just flash that in my face!!"

Knox:




Caption: "Noooooo mom, I didn't TOUCH the toilet paper, I SWEAR!!"

RJ:




Caption: "What?  I'm only missing _one_ tooth!"


Oh, and we have armadillos that hang around out back, do they count?!


----------



## kjvagtborg

I have a miniature poodle called Basil and he is almost 3 years.


----------



## Baggers

I guess that you can tell from the picture here that I have 'German Shepherds'.

My male, is a three year old with a 'black and mahogony' coat, who comes from International Conformation Lines.  My female, has a Sable coat.  She comes from European working lines.  She is the daughter of Chez. male and female imports.  Her litter mates work on the Toronto police force.  I train them in obedience and agility.  They have had 'Search and Rescue' training.

I really love my dogs, and also enjoyed all the other animals on this link.  They are all georgeous!!

   :okay:


----------



## kimalee

I have 3 kitties!!!!!

a fat orange tabby named Pumpkin
a tiny marbled tabby named Cookie
and a HUGE black and white (don't know what type) cat named Mushu!  she  has some weight related health issues, though...when we adopted her, she was 23 lb!  but now she's down to 18 and seems SO much healthier/happier!

and yes, i name all my animals after food!  lol!


----------



## agart245

i have a black and white cat named snowflake....i tried taking her picture but she wont sit still long enough!!


----------



## __pixiecat

A siamese named Mystique "Misty" .. and a highland fold named Alexis =]

It was winter and as you can see.. they were cold, even thou they had cute little shirts. hehe


----------



## kathyinjapan

mp4 said:


> 2 weimaraners  They are in my signature.  They're totally like people.  Milo is the boy and Bella is the girl.



They are gorgeous! 

(No really, I'm not biased..... :s)


----------



## sweetlove

Your animals are all soooo adorable! Right now I don't have any animals, but my parents has a beautiful cat which I get to see once in a while


----------



## Dawn

We have two dogs: 
Cain (7 yrs old) - 1/2 Rottie and 1/2 American Staffordshire Terrier (he's the yellow/gold dog)
Fritz  - (3 1/2 yrs old)- total mutt. We have NO idea what breeds he comes from!  (he's the one with the awesome ears)

We adopted Cain from a pit bull rescue and adopted Fritz from the Animal Defense League in San Antonio, TX.

The black lab in the picture is Chester. He used to live with us when my husband was a dog handler (Chester looks for explosives). When my husband left that job, he had to give Chester back.


----------



## Phédre

I have a cat, a belgian sheperd and two horses.


----------



## BagsRME

I have an american concker spaniel, his name is Sir Boogie Williams III. LOL, His name is Boogie, but he acts like a noble, so we sometimes refer to him that way.


----------



## miss_monique13

I have a cute little white toy poodle. Her name is Josie Wales Cook and she is my little sunshine!!!!


----------



## kjoyiss

I have a black and white cocker spaniel named Kandie.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

ayla said:


> RATS !
> 
> I looooove rats ! I had two, Lucky and Spot, but they are in rat heaven now unfortunately.
> 
> I've also fostered a number of cats, my favourite one was a big orange daddy cat that I dubbed "Big Poppa" (pictures included !)
> 
> View attachment 353397
> 
> 
> View attachment 353398


Great to find another rat lover here.  Sorry to hear about the loss of Lucky and Spot.  They're just adorable.  
Rats have the most wonderful personalities, and they are so intelligent.  To me, owning a rat is like owning a miniature dog.  The only thing that saddens me is their short lifespan.


----------



## thalillady

I'm not permitted to have a pet in my NYC apartment, which is one reason I can leave my bags out without dust bags or anything--no one to chew on them  I really want a big dog, though, and can't wait till I can move someplace where I can have one!! I also want a cat, and think that'll happen sooner than the dog.


----------



## LV Diva

Everybodies pets are so *ADORABLE*. 

I have a Siamese AppleHead Cat .... will look for a picture of her right now.


----------



## mylan2424

I have two Dalmatians. One is a Red (more liver) Colored Spots, and the other is just a regular old Black&White. The Female is 16 named Missy (Melisa) and the Male is 5 named Cash (short for "Parodox Love and Money").


----------



## LV Diva

Okay, I found a picture of my big baby  stored in the computer.

Her name is "MAMAS". 

She is 6 years old and soooo spoiled its ridiculous.


----------



## BagsRME

YAY this is the first time I upload a pic, anyways thats my boogie!!!


----------



## mylan2424

atlantique said:


> I have two dogs:
> 1 Dalmatien and
> 1 Mini Schnauzer black


 
I love your Dalmatian!!!!!!!  I always love Dalmatians!!!! lol


----------



## divingcandie

I have 3 Bengal cats. They're as adorable as beasts!! 

Here they are:

The first 2 pics are 'Baby', male marble, 7 yrs. (The one shown in my avatar).
The 3rd pic is my beloved female spotted, 8 yrs. named 'Candy'.
The 4th one is 'Toffie', male spotted, 8 yrs.
And the last pic is 'Baby' (top) and 'Candy' (bottom) playing on a cat tree.


----------



## mewlicious

Franklin a Basset Hound 





My Luna cat





...and a tubby black and white cat named Sherman who I can't find a picture of right now


----------



## Miyoshi637

This is Meeko we call he stinky b/c her butt smells a lot, plus she usually has gas!







This is keiko





This is Supra ~Yes yes named after the car, but but my Bf loves both his supra's (he has the car too!)





Kitty's together:


----------



## __pixiecat

oh man *divingcandie*, you make me wish I had gotten a bengal. I had the opportunity to get a kitten last november but the breeder we were talking to gave us the run around. your cats are all so beautiful.


All of you have such beautiful animals!


----------



## 800091

This is Vicki .. she's 14 yrs old.


----------



## myprecious

I have a yorkie named Rocky


----------



## liloleme

an adorable shih-tzu


----------



## Dawn

Everyones' pets are so pretty!!! Lots of LV animal lovers!


----------



## EmilyGuy

I have two red male standard long-haired dachshunds who are litter brothers! They are both 1 year old!




Gizmo


----------



## EmilyGuy

Gadget


----------



## drharleychick

Black and white "moggy" cat named Joliet (female). She will be 10 in May.


----------



## Label Addict

YAY! I love the pets and LV thread good bumping


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

My babys!


Dogs - 2 Chihuahuas
1st photo - Louis
2nd photo - Daisy 


Horse - Billy


----------



## oregongirl

I have a German Shepherd named Zoey. Here she is ready to go for a ride in the back of my Dad's truck:


----------



## SoxFan777

My puppy is in my siggy... LOVE LOVE LOVE my scottish terrier!


----------



## Misty Fabulous

I LOVE all the animal pics and am so glad you are all animal lovers, too!  I have a Golden Retriever names Gus, a yellow Lab named Glimmer, and a Golden/Collie mix named Misty, but of course I'm dying to get a purse dog so that I can buy an LV dog carrying case!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

I have a Shih Tzu named Prada.


----------



## jeezminn

my new chihuahua/terrier rocky and my almost 3 yr old pom chewy shes almost 5 pounds







when my pom. chewy was a baby


----------



## berrycraig

2 Cats... Stewie & Penny...


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

My 3 y.o. Wheaton Cairn Terrier JACK! aka Jackson 1 and Mr jack. 

Trying out my new D200





He loves that ball 




SO sleepy LOL


----------



## james bond girl

7 month old papillon....she's named after a character from Casino Royale. :shame:


----------



## tribabe

Mini-Maltese.
He is a Sweetheart and easy to live with.​


----------



## bonybynatur2003

I have a dutch sheppard (in my sig), a 13 yo cat, and a 55 gal salt water fish tank.


----------



## m1nime

^^ Would love to see what fish you have in that tank!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

james bond girl said:


> 7 month old papillon....she's named after a character from Casino Royale. :shame:



what the character?


----------



## wildcard

My fiance and I show dogs in conformation, obedience and agility (dogs are my main obsession, then handbags).  Currently we have 9 papillons- Ace (12 yrs), Piper and Snow (8 yrs, littermates), Kit (4 yrs), Quest (3 yrs), Fancy (2 yrs), Penny (2 yrs), Keeper (1 yr) and Livvy (5 mos).  We also have an 8 year old cattle dog named Star.  And we have 2 "mutt" housecats named Reggie and Ferris and 2 parrots, a rescued Quaker named Rosco and a Lesser Jardine named Envy.  I adore them all!


----------



## luxlover

I have 2 chihuahua and I bought them the sac chien about 1 yr ago =)


----------



## regina_garbe

None!
Regina


----------



## Poosdarling

Eve the little yorkie!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

1 yorkie, named Cutie (my avatar).
She has changed ourlives (bf and I) a lot. She is over 1 year old. Her fav food is electric cords and human food. Least fav (rather starve but won't eat) - dog food/dog treats. She is a princess in the house.


----------



## princessjacqui

i have a blue chow chow and a black lab. they are both so beautiful and affectionate. they are my babies.


----------



## princessjacqui

and tuzzi the black lab






and the boys grown up and hockey fans


----------



## divingcandie

__pixiecat said:


> oh man *divingcandie*, you make me wish I had gotten a bengal. I had the opportunity to get a kitten last november but the breeder we were talking to gave us the run around. your cats are all so beautiful.
> 
> 
> All of you have such beautiful animals!


 

Thank you very much.   You're so sweet.


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

We have a 16yr old cat, Eli, who is 16lbs and is a sweetie.  We also got a Betta this past Nov., my Disney Princess-Obsessed 3yr old named him Prince Charming.


----------



## crochetbella

We have a mini-dachshund named Bailey.  He reminds me of a Damier Papillon.  j/k


----------



## mlgbaglady

OMG - I  this thread bc I  my cats! Both are adopted and they are the best!
The 1st 2 pics are of Wooby James aka James Earl Woobs aka Woobenstein James - yes I will be the crazy cat lady at the end of the street when I'm 79...he likes tennis just as much as I do - esp Marat Safin - he's the one on the TV!
The 2nd is Millie aka the Millinatrix aka Millie Vanillie.


----------



## missbanff

We have a 1 1/2 year old puggle named Dixie. Our black lab, Boomer, passed away over at the end of the summer. He was almost 14.


----------



## Cyndee

We have a 2 year old lavender point Siamese named Charlotte.


----------



## james bond girl

pradafanatic said:


> what the character?


 
Vesper Lynd  She's the female double agent who Bond falls in love with but is later betrayed by. She drowns in the elevator in that building that collapses.


----------



## james bond girl

Poosdarling and i_love_yorkie, LOVE your adorable yorkies! I was actually torn between a yorkie or a papillon (went with the pap obviously). I want a yorkie for my next dog but my fiance is anti-under 10lbs for our next dog   and I am TOTALLY for it l ol. LOVE small dogs, huge personalities in a pint sized package.


----------



## meeeks

this is mine, all pretty for valentine's day


----------



## m1nime

meeeks said:


> this is mine, all pretty for valentine's day


 
What breed is this little darling? Looks like a baby fox!


----------



## meeeks

m1nime said:


> What breed is this little darling? Looks like a baby fox!



she's a 5 yr old pomeranian.  She never grew the poofy hair pomeranians are known for.  She always had long silky brown/black hair (it starts brown then turns black on the tips)  So when I got her groomed in the summer, i asked the groomers to cut quite short.  And so we end up with this look.  

She can look all grown up when entering the groomers but she leaves looking like a puppy!


----------



## taco

Our little boy, Comet
2 year old Maltese, a rough & tumble watchdog 



http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/6412/cimg3750pi8.jpg


----------



## pixiefrog

I have 2 mini Daschunds... Scarlett my old gray face girl love her 7 1/2 and 
Savvy Capt Jack Sparrow of the black pearl LOL  (he has black eyeliner around his eyes just like Capt Jack)  we just call him Savvy or Scurvy dog he is 8 months old

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f6/pixiefrog5/JAMIESSTUFF068.jpg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f6/pixiefrog5/JAMIESSTUFF074.jpg


----------



## taco

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> We have a 16yr old cat, Eli, who is 16lbs and is a sweetie.  We also got a Betta this past Nov., my Disney Princess-Obsessed 3yr old named him Prince Charming.



OMGosh, that's a big kitty  must get lots of love to thrive so, lucky cat!!!


----------



## dusty paws

I have two chinchillas - Frankie aka Mr Poos, Mr Popinopolis (I decided he was Greek), Franks - a standard grey and Ollie aka Olliebaba, Olliebeeba, Beebs - a mosaic.  The link in my sig has some photos of them.

My sister has a rabbit and we have a dog and three cats in the house too!


----------



## taco

pixiefrog said:


> I have 2 mini Daschunds... Scarlett my old gray face girl love her 7 1/2 and
> Savvy Capt Jack Sparrow of the black pearl LOL  (he has black eyeliner around his eyes just like Capt Jack)  we just call him Savvy or Scurvy dog he is 8 months old
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f6/pixiefrog5/JAMIESSTUFF068.jpg
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f6/pixiefrog5/JAMIESSTUFF074.jpg



Scurvy dog  They are beautiful babies


----------



## meeeks

pixiefrog said:


> I have 2 mini Daschunds... Scarlett my old gray face girl love her 7 1/2 and
> Savvy Capt Jack Sparrow of the black pearl LOL  (he has black eyeliner around his eyes just like Capt Jack)  we just call him Savvy or Scurvy dog he is 8 months old
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f6/pixiefrog5/JAMIESSTUFF068.jpg
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f6/pixiefrog5/JAMIESSTUFF074.jpg



the first pic, the doggy looks like a corgi


----------



## meeeks

more pics of my newly groomed princess


----------



## taco

^ Squeeeeee !!!!!!! So cute.
Love the Valentine ribbon


----------



## meeeks

taco said:


> ^ Squeeeeee !!!!!!! So cute.
> Love the Valentine ribbon



hehe thanks!  now she just has to find a date! lol.


----------



## betseylover

2 cats!
kumo and koby


----------



## pixiefrog

meeeks said:


> the first pic, the doggy looks like a corgi


 

Hi meeks! and she does like a corgi and she is also know to resemble a midget tootsie roll , the flying nun (she hardly ever puts her ears down) here is a better pic of her with those ears!!  ready for take off!!!

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f6/pixiefrog5/kremenskyxmas109.jpg

I really want to get her the new LV baxter collar with the removable bow but my store says they won't have it for awhile and it's out of stock online.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

love all the pix everyone!!!

looking at everyone's pets just makes me smile... lol... I really like little animals, they're like your children.


----------



## LVMode

I  this thread.


*Solly*


----------



## speyta

Here's my German Shepherd, Yska. She's only two years old . Just got her about two weeks ago and she's already spoiled (she has a LV collar on the way)! 






I also have a manx kitty (pictured in my sig).


----------



## keokicat

I have two Imperial Shih Tzu puppies.  My avatar is Aiko.  She's almost 11 months old.  My signature photo is Suki.  She's 8 months old.


----------



## *bunny*LV*

I have a rescued French Bulldog called Buddha. She turned 3 last November. She's my little baby


----------



## juu_b

i had a bunny : ) but she recently left us to bunny heaven during the summer.. i had her for over 8 years


----------



## John 5

I have a spoiled 3 year old beagle:


----------



## fantastic_3

I have a darling 10 year old shiz tsu name Oscar.


----------



## angie1024

i have my lil princess..Angelina..our 3 yr old Frenchie


----------



## peevenjo

I have a golden retriever named Nani, a maltese/****zu mix named Bobo and a black cat named Lucky!


----------



## BunnyNole

*bunny*LV* said:


> I have a rescued French Bulldog called Buddha. /quote]
> 
> 
> How strange that the other 'bunny' also has a French Bulldog!  My little guy, Yoda, is 5 years old.


----------



## Sweet Pea

I have a male Bichon Frise & a female 2#8oz Yorkie(she has her very own LV bag).


----------



## rainrowan

I had two beautiful tabbies who lived 16 years ... Loosely considering either a Goldendoodles or a Shar-pei for when my kids are old enough


----------



## VanessaJean

I had my beautiful American pit bull terrier, Ozzy for many years but he passed away a few months ago. I am devestated and miss him every minute. 
We are welcoming our new Boston Terrier in 2 months.


----------



## Macgroovykitty

I have a small toy poodle


----------



## FijiBuni

I have 3 cats-
-Seal Point Applehead Siamese (I adopted from the pound) named Bert- 4 yrs
-Burmila (I adopted from the same pound 2 years later) named Tinkerbell- 3yrs
-Calico (christmas present) named Chloe- 1 1/2 years old

and I have one dog that is at my dads who is a doxie piebald named casey (my first dog )


----------



## pursesnpeaches

2 very spoiled cats:
Lenox - named after Lenox Square Mall in Atlanta
Max


----------



## dlynn

I own two maltese puppies - Nick and Ski


----------



## Amarante

I have a smooth coat cream and white Chihuahua. I fell in love with Chihuahuas when I saw Bela Lugosi's dogs in Tim Burton's "Ed Wood" and had to have one of my very own. She is my soul pet!


----------



## yeony83

Shy little princess Pepper (Miniature Schnauzer)
and our pompous boy prince Chyani (half Scottish Fold and half Persian)


----------



## clearstatic

i have too many. 
3 dogs, which include a toy poodle, pomeranian and a CHINESE CRESTED HAIRLESS.
3 cats, fish, parrots, birds, pigeons, turtles, and myself.


----------



## cola262

Cat in my avatar. =D


----------



## rensky

Wabbits!!!!!!


----------



## mikissima

birmans.


----------



## emarsha

I have a 10 pound baby girl named Kiwi! She's a regular size yorkie....though I think she may be overweight. She's spoiled. =)


----------



## Brutus1

My little man is a 4 1/2 year old shiba inu who i am madly in love with!


----------



## fettfleck

I have some baby rabbits with my BF:


----------



## beljwl

I just got a 2nd long hair chi yesterday. Here she is in her new LV baxter 







Here is my other Chi


----------



## kenzo89

A little West Highland Terrier, I love him


----------



## texasbelle

Three  Yorkies, One Kuvasz, One German Sheperd, One Siberian Husky, 3 Quarter Horses, and 1 Miniature Horse!


----------



## mariah9999

hfxshopgirl said:


> i have an adorable parson (jack) russell terrier named chayse


 

Your dog is sooooo adorable!  Awesome outfit too!


----------



## mariah9999

I have two Jack Russell Terriers...Judd (black and white) who is going to be 12 in March and Kodi (brown and white) who is going to be 5 in March. They are the loves of my life!


----------



## atlantique

I have a Dalmatien girl and a Mini Schnauzer girl.


----------



## atlantique

mariah9999 said:


> I have two Jack Russell Terriers...Judd (black and white) who is going to be 12 in March and Kodi (brown and white) who is going to be 5 in March. They are the loves of my life!


Mariah, my two dogs are sleeping in the same position like yours - so cute!


----------



## LVCRAZED

Here are our 2 Labs....Jack (yellow) & Molly (brown)


----------



## *bunny*LV*

BunnyNole said:


> *bunny*LV* said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a rescued French Bulldog called Buddha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How strange that the other 'bunny' also has a French Bulldog!  My little guy, Yoda, is 5 years old.
Click to expand...


That is strange! and funny  Frenchies are the best dogs.
Your little Yoda is too cute!


----------



## chessmont

I have 2 Oriental Shorthair cats, 5 Chart Polski (Greyhound-type dog from Poland and Ukraine), 4 Azawakh (a saluki-type dog from Africa), and one Scottish Deerhound/Greyhound mix, "Kiley"  (in my avatar)


----------



## UWangel143

2 cats, one black n white tabby, and one siamese purebred
1 dog, doberman / german sheppard mix
all very, very, lovable.


----------



## Love LV

I love this thread so much, I thought I'd bump it with some updated pics of my 2 kitties....


----------



## Chanticleer

I have an adorable black Miniature Schnauzer named Ivy.  (Ssh, she doesn't know she's a dog!)


----------



## Limarie

I have 3 yorkies: Martini (the one to the left and bellow), Cosmopolitan, and Bilirubin.  Also, I have one Welsh Pony named Irish Mist!  MY BABIES!!!  

Pictures:http://lisa-potter.com/yorkies/puppy pics/puppypics.html

Sorry, no Bili pics up yet (its been a little while since I've done anything with this site).


----------



## Maja80

This is my baby, Snack. He's a brussels griffon/poodle mix. He is a little over a year old and weighs about 10 pounds which is where he will stay. I got him only 2 months after he was born so he is really my baby! We also have fish and a gecko.


----------



## photoobsessive

so, many of you have seen this one before, but here you go! my baby boy:


----------



## photoobsessive

to tie the LV aspect in....


----------



## photoobsessive

he likes to get inside of my bags. when he was a baby he liked to sleep in my speedy.


----------



## Mittens34

Here's my baby "Tiger" and me


----------



## jchiara

We have two dogs (Tess, the black lab mix and Charlie, a lab/shepherd/hound/something else mix)

We have two cats (Chaucer, a grey tabby and Gwen, the black & white)

We also have two Leopard Geckos (Itty & Bitty)....


----------



## lhasalove

a lhasa apso


----------



## Limarie

photoobsessive said:


> to tie the LV aspect in....



That is so cute!  What a beautiful skunk?  I heard they make good pets, how long do they live and where/how did you get one?


----------



## rensky




----------



## sgj99

here's our family:
first - cooter,
second - his brother spud
(my husband named them after carnival characters on the simpsons)
and our newest addition - dinky, because she's very little

on a sad note:  my avatar is my beloved boris whom i had for 19 years.  i had to put him to sleep last month due to cancer.  god, i loved that cat.


----------



## Scott.cs

My little Puggle Pup, Tristan - Who, I am sure, some of you remember.


----------



## sgj99

mrfrenchfry said:


> This is Rihanna the Diva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't name her that, the Humane Society had already named her. The next pictures... I really don't know why she was doing that... Was she too hot or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face view


 
OMG!
i think i hurt myself laughing ... too cute!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

This is my baby girl (actually she's 6) staffy/labrador cross, Jatz.


----------



## vanbruntsa

sgj99 said:


> OMG!
> i think i hurt myself laughing ... too cute!!!


 

Not a cat fan at all...but my goodness this is so cute and hysterical! Mrfrenchfry, you need to send this in somewhere. This pic is priceless!!! LOL


----------



## vanbruntsa

This is my puppy Bella who is a Brittney Spaniel. The other is a pic of my fiance's dog Astro when he was just a pup. He's a lab/rottweiler mix and 3yrs old now.


----------



## luvpugz

Pugz! 2!


----------



## m1nime

photoobsessive said:


> to tie the LV aspect in....


 
OMG is this a skunk?? Your very own Pepe Le Pu?? Wahhh how adorable. Never seen one before except the cartoon version. LOL


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

My doggie down the shore this past week..he had a better time then I did!! Eveyone meet Cosmo 2 1/2 year old Havanese....


----------



## m1nime

*MrFrenchFry* - your cat is doing that because she is totally relaxed. This cat trusts you alot because cats only show their tummy when they truly trust someone and can really relax. What a gorgeous baby!


----------



## precious-gucci

I have two small chihuahuas.   One is pure and one is mixed.  I love them more than anything....even LV.


----------



## LVLux

They are all so special and full of personality and fun to look at- here are mine:
The first pic is of my baby girl I lost in feb. of this year and I added the crazy papillion to keep my old deaf maltese company and it was a big mistake -the old dog is so irritated by all of the energy of the crazy pap-so he is always trying to alpha dog him! Little dirty gems that give & love! receive


----------



## photoobsessive

imashopaholic said:


> This is my baby girl (actually she's 6) staffy/labrador cross, Jatz.



oh, look at those eyes! what a cute monster!


----------



## photoobsessive

m1nime said:


> OMG is this a skunk?? Your very own Pepe Le Pu?? Wahhh how adorable. Never seen one before except the cartoon version. LOL




yup! hes a lovely litter critter! keeping me on my toes at the moment.


----------



## photoobsessive

Limarie said:


> That is so cute!  What a beautiful skunk?  I heard they make good pets, how long do they live and where/how did you get one?



awesome pets. somwhere between a cat and a ferret with a lot of intelligence and a sense of indignance at everything that isn't his idea.

a pet shop around here deals in exotics. the skunks are rescues of sorts.


----------



## Ice_cold

I have a lovely cat called Pixie..


----------



## Love LV

WOW!  Everyone's pets are sooooooo ADORABLE!

MrFrenchFry - LOVE you cat!  SOOOO funny!

Photoobsessive - TOO cute!! I love you skunk - an such a fan of LV too!


----------



## societygirl

Here's my very, very, very spoiled baby, Kenzo...  He's a Shih-Tzu Achilles.






Picture taken by my sister's pro. camera and after being groomed. It's too hot in the Philippines for Kenzo to have long hair. 

My mom has a Pomeranian called Bam-Bam. And we have German Sherperd (not pure breed, I think) called Copper.  

AND we have 3 cats (Tigger, Blackie and Angel), lol.


----------



## chinchin_lim

Actually, I like to bring home homeless cat- they need love just like any predigee. I used to have 2.


----------



## LVLux

chinchin_lim said:


> Actually, I like to bring home homeless cat- they need love just like any predigee. I used to have 2.



I have a girlfriend that is like that- she lets the most awful looking anmials into her home that within a year of her care blossom into beauty-Good you have a big heart too!


----------



## LVLux

photoobsessive said:


> to tie the LV aspect in....



Is it a skunk???


----------



## kathyt

Thank you for sharing your babies-they r all adorable! I have a tan with brown sprinkles Cockapoo named C.C. ( after COACH, it was the first designer bag I ever got).


----------



## greenandpink

I have three babies:
my weimaraner Abe
and my two doxies:
Leo & Sophie
I  them sooooooo much!!!


----------



## hah116

kathyinjapan said:


> We're picking up our weimaraner puppy in 6 weeks! Here's the latest pic I have of the litter (2 weeks old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting a boy from the litter



Awww, I have two Weimaraners.

You will LOVE yours.


----------



## imashopaholic

All of these animals are so cute. Does anyone accessorise them with LV? :shame:


----------



## beljwl

imashopaholic said:


> All of these animals are so cute. Does anyone accessorise them with LV? :shame:


 

Bella is getting a LV collar at the next TPF meet


----------



## angel143

I have a venetian poodle (a toy poodle) named Sony. She's such a sweetheart! She follows my mom everywhere, and is always 2 steps away from her. I wish she'd follow me around like that


----------



## *Magdalena*

I have 2 pomeranians names Louie and DaVinci. Davinci fits right into my LV...Louie..mmm, not so much LOL


----------



## Crazy Bag

Here's my Violet Mosaic Chin called ED..only photo I have at work. I do have a *white schnauzer, sheltland sheepdog and hamster too *


----------



## sari_luna

societygirl said:


> Here's my very, very, very spoiled baby, Kenzo...  He's a Shih-Tzu Achilles.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken by my sister's pro. camera and after being groomed. It's too hot in the Philippines for Kenzo to have long hair.
> 
> My mom has a Pomeranian called Bam-Bam. And we have German Sherperd (not pure breed, I think) called Copper.
> 
> AND we have 3 cats (Tigger, Blackie and Angel), lol.



Beautiful photo of your baby. That photo is so professional it's not even funny. It looks like something out of a magazine. It's GORGEOUS. I love how he looks so happy. He's a cutie!

As for my dogs, my family and I use to have some pets, but they sadly passed a few years ago. But my older brother and his fiancee does have some new doggies!

Pictures taken at my family's old home (this is also the house where I was born), my brother lives here now with his fiancee and a few friends:


Here's the Male. I think my older brother and fiancee adopted him since he was being "neglected" from his former owners (he was kept in the garage, and his fur was so dirty and matted they had to shave it. But it's growing back now). My brother and SIL just got him recently, I was very pleasantly surprised. But I was even more amazed at how incredibly sweet he was. Despite what the poor thing had to go through.

His name by the way, is "Coco." He will eventually be given to my SIL's parents to be cared for:






And lastly, here's the female terrier, named "Chanel." She was sold to my brother and my SIL after her previous owners (who didn't keep her for very long) feared that she might harm their daughter. She was only a baby when they bought her, which I believe was just last year:


----------



## Izznit

My babies! Meet my boxers, Maggie and stinky. Stinky's deaf. He's my little shadow, and Maggie's my baby girl!


----------



## LVRoyalty1

Trixie -     Blonde Chihuahua/Terrier mix
Hershey - Brown  Chihuahua 
Luvie -     Blonde  Lab mix
Spice -    Gray     Long-haired Tabby


----------



## societygirl

sari_luna said:


> Beautiful photo of your baby. That photo is so professional it's not even funny. It looks like something out of a magazine. It's GORGEOUS. I love how he looks so happy. He's a cutie!
> 
> As for my dogs, my family and I use to have some pets, but they sadly passed a few years ago. But my older brother and his fiancee does have some new doggies!
> 
> Pictures taken at my family's old home (this is also the house where I was born), my brother lives here now with his fiancee and a few friends:
> 
> 
> Here's the Male. I think my older brother and fiancee adopted him since he was being "neglected" from his former owners (he was kept in the garage, and his fur was so dirty and matted they had to shave it. But it's growing back now). My brother and SIL just got him recently, I was very pleasantly surprised. But I was even more amazed at how incredibly sweet he was. Despite what the poor thing had to go through.
> 
> His name by the way, is "Coco." He will eventually be given to my SIL's parents to be cared for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, here's the female terrier, named "Chanel." She was sold to my brother and my SIL after her previous owners (who didn't keep her for very long) feared that she might harm their daughter. She was only a baby when they bought her, which I believe was just last year:




My sister took it! She's amazing. 

And OHMYGOODNESS! Coco & Chanel are sooooooooo adorable!!!!!! I want to kissssssss them!! I LOVE DOGS!!!


----------



## sari_luna

Thank you! They're coming over this ID4 holiday I think, at least I hope so. I cannot wait to see them again.

My dad and I honestly would love to have another dog, but I greatly despise my neighborhood. My baby was killed by another dog twice her size. Little pups are so greatly in danger here it's not even funny.  If only my dad wasn't so lazy and finished the gate entrance a long time ago, I'm sure she would've been alive today.

Lesson learned though, hopefully I'll learn from that mistake if I ever get my own dog in the future.

Rest in peace, Brownie (who by the way, was a Miniature Pinscher).
Here's a reference picture of what my dog looked like (source:  forums.doghobbyist.com/):


----------



## aliburke84

we had to have our beloved 13 year old yellow lab, Jake, put to sleep a year ago....i miss him so much


----------



## Baggers

aliburke84 said:


> we had to have our beloved 13 year old yellow lab, Jake, put to sleep a year ago....i miss him so much


 
I'm so sorry about Jake!  I know how you feel. I had to have my old 15 yr. put down two years ago, and I still cry over her!


----------



## ivy1026

a fluffy cat


----------



## aliburke84

awww i cry too


----------



## amyjo0428

3 minature dachshunds, all girls


----------



## jjtete

Here are my babies!!!


----------



## societygirl

sari_luna said:


> Thank you! They're coming over this ID4 holiday I think, at least I hope so. I cannot wait to see them again.
> 
> My dad and I honestly would love to have another dog, but I greatly despise my neighborhood. My baby was killed by another dog twice her size. Little pups are so greatly in danger here it's not even funny.  If only my dad wasn't so lazy and finished the gate entrance a long time ago, I'm sure she would've been alive today.
> 
> Lesson learned though, hopefully I'll learn from that mistake if I ever get my own dog in the future.
> 
> Rest in peace, Brownie (who by the way, was a Miniature Pinscher).
> Here's a reference picture of what my dog looked like (source:  forums.doghobbyist.com/):



Awe...  I'm sorry.. RIP, Brownie.. 2 of my dogs died too. My yorkie (a long time ago) and my dalmation (a few years back). Both due to sickness. It's so sad. And what a stupid big dog for attacking Brownie!!!  Is that dog still around? :s

I hope you get to see Coco & Chanel soon! That would be a treat


----------



## sari_luna

Yeah, it's still around. It's the neighbor's dog. I would have personally killed that dog myself if I had the chance. But it's too late now.

I blame my dad for not fixing up the gate a long time ago. He's still too lazy to even fix it today. Oh well.


----------



## edanna

cute dogs everybody! keep up the pictures.

this dog isnt mine, but i saw this on ebay and thought it was cute:





now i want a yorkshire terrier. they're the cutest things.


----------



## Limarie

edanna said:


> cute dogs everybody! keep up the pictures.
> 
> this dog isnt mine, but i saw this on ebay and thought it was cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i want a yorkshire terrier. they're the cutest things.



I have 3 yorkies - they have such big personalities in those little bodies!  I would say look for a good breeder (to avoid some of the more common health problems) and train him/her well from the very beginning - they can be a pain in the butt with the potty training business!  My trainer said he makes a good living off of house training yorkies! 

BTW once a yorkie person, always a yorkie person


----------



## stacala23

I have an American Eskimo she's beautiful!!


----------



## coco120

i have a white pekingese w/brown spots.. i love her to death.. i even got her a matching louis vuitton suhali collar and leash!! creme w/gold spikes =)

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd288/bi3su3/Copyofcococollar.jpg


----------



## natalie1885

*lhasa apso & lil' chi *


----------



## baglover1973

2 doggies, 1 pug (in my siggie) and a pug mix.


----------



## Lec8504

*jjtete *- I love your babies!! are they snauzer (sp?)?


----------



## Lec8504

I'm pretty sure I've posted them but here they are again, everybody please meet:

Tubby-






Kimmy-






Chloe (she is on my avatar also)-


----------



## ohmytote

I have a westhighland terrier aka westie named Rambo.


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Everyones pets are sooo cute from skunk to dogs...Love them all!!!


----------



## natalie1885

Lec- oh my gawsh 
your doggies are so0o adorable too-
what breed is *chloe*?
so0o pretty & she looks like she's meant to smile for the cam!




Lec8504 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've posted them but here they are again, everybody please meet:
> 
> Tubby-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmy-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe (she is on my avatar also)-


----------



## carrie3579

Bailey - a 5 year old Bichon (posted a baby pic of him, and a pic from 3 years ago).


----------



## handbagsjunkie

I have a West Highland Terrier as well like ohmytote,  Her name In Ginger.  Ginger Loves Watching TV, Juicy couture and of course Louis Vuitton.   Westies were used in Louis Vuitton Ads for the Sac Chien Pet carrier, and they are the mascot for Juicy Couture.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

Two schnauzers!





Shopping rodeo w/ Einstein





lazy belle


----------



## Firefly32

My boys! Logan is fawn and Hank is black.


----------



## acjoy

A french bulldog named George Clooney


----------



## handbagsjunkie

ONE MORE PIC OF GINGER, SHES SOOO CUTE.


----------



## Monokurobu

aaawwww...what breed are tubby and kimmy?? soooo adorable! 






Lec8504 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've posted them but here they are again, everybody please meet:
> 
> Tubby-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmy-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe (she is on my avatar also)-


----------



## Crazy Bag

See mine below:
One Shetland Sheepdog, One White Schnauzer, One Mosaic Pearl Chinchilla, One Hamster


----------



## Monokurobu

Here are my babies!!

This is NOODLE - we think she's a havanese/terrier mix




This is COCO - Maltese






First night meeting last x'mas -


----------



## ohmytote

handbagsjunkie said:


> I have a West Highland Terrier as well like ohmytote,  Her name In Ginger.  Ginger Loves Watching TV, Juicy couture and of course Louis Vuitton.   Westies were used in Louis Vuitton Ads for the Sac Chien Pet carrier, and they are the mascot for Juicy Couture.



awww so cute...how old is ginger?


----------



## fxy111

i have two yorkshire terriers.george and gio


----------



## ig1s

I have 4 pomeranians name Brandy, Muffin, Molly, Unayo.. 

pic #1: BRANDY 




pic #2 (from left to right): Molly, Unayo, & Muffin 



my avatar below is my late pomeranian, his name is Tiger, passed away 2 years ago...


----------



## Corie

I have two daschunds Phillie and Lucy Lou!


----------



## vanhornink

*I have 2 Yorkie's, Junebug and Mickey, also 2 cats, Teddy and Tobey, Fish and a hamster named Stuart/Little Stuart I'll sometimes call him. *


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

*The Family Portrait: My Ysabella (cat) & Piolo (dog).*


----------



## canadianstudies

Lyndee is my 16 month old phalene.


----------



## sparkelyfish

I have four beautiful beautiful girl rats. Here's Sadie in my speedy ^_^


----------



## Sweet Pea

I have a beautiful 2 year old Yorkie named Nyla and she weighs 2#9ozs and an 8 year old handsome male Bichon Frise named Bijon.  I love my Furbabies!!!!


----------



## ayla

sparkelyfish said:


> I have four beautiful beautiful girl rats. Here's Sadie in my speedy ^_^



Aww.. she's so pretty, is she a champagne-y colour ? 

I love rats, they are just the most amazing little characters !


----------



## baglover1973

love the pics..!!!


----------



## Devonmusic

Our family dog is Molly. She is a rescue  so we don't really know how old she is  but we have had 10 years now! wow time flies. She is a mix of a border collie,lab and maybe a little husky ,we are not really sure LOL! She is wonderful with the kids ..hope she lives forever.


----------



## Lec8504

Monokurobu said:


> Here are my babies!!
> 
> This is NOODLE - we think she's a havanese/terrier mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is COCO - Maltese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First night meeting last x'mas -



OMG!! NOODLES AND COCO IS SOOOO CUTE!!  That one picture of Coco reminds me of my tub   How old are they?  Sooo cute, I would dog-nap for one day if I could lol


----------



## beljwl




----------



## Lec8504

*natalie1185 -  *Chloe says thank you and would give you her sloppy doggie kisses if she could haha.  She's a Shih Tzu 
*
monokurobu* - Tubby is a maltese and Kimmy is a Coton de Tulear...and they both say "thank you!"


----------



## thunder0896

it's my version of garfield and rabbit  
my cat is 6 months old n rabbit is 1.5 years old


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

LVuittonLuvr said:


> *The Family Portrait: My Ysabella (cat) & Piolo (dog).*



Your cat is super cute~ makes me wanna get a white cat


----------



## EvaLV

I have 2 ChiHuaHuas. 1 male & 1 female. Will post pics when I'm free.


----------



## poshgal78

I have a cream chow named Yoghurt and an African Grey named Birdy


----------



## katrinaofoz

'loving these pics everyone!
My girls...introducing Ms Ripley the Sharpei





and Ms Bella, English Cocker


----------



## EvaLV

Here they are Chelsea & Fifi


----------



## courtneyh

I have a boxer boy, names Moses!!!


----------



## catherela

a long haired chi named bambi


----------



## shb

I have a boxer boy, 6 years old, named Purdy. I have had boxers all my life, i love them. Purdy is fantastic and so good and caring with my two girls who are 5 & 2 years.


----------



## shb

I have a boxer boy, names Moses!!!
Attached Thumbnails

 



 Courtneyh, he is Sooooooooo cute. Boxers are so gorgeous when they are pups!!!!


----------



## ItssMeLinh

I have..

1. A pit bull named Kitty
2. A pit bull named Choco
3. A pit bull named Obi Juan
4. A toy maltese named Lucky

I love dogs as you can see...


----------



## nprotundo

I have one female golden retriever and one male cocker spaniel. I loves them!


----------



## LVLOVER88

Love All The Pic's!!!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I have 3 cats. Yoshi Blue pt siamese, Lily-a black short hair diva and Micah (in avatar) a large siamese tabby mix.

Gotta ad the pics


----------



## handbagsjunkie

ohmytote said:


> awww so cute...how old is ginger?


 
Ginger is just a baby, she just turned one, how old is your baby?


----------



## Monokurobu

Lec8504 said:


> *natalie1185 - *Chloe says thank you and would give you her sloppy doggie kisses if she could haha. She's a Shih Tzu
> 
> *monokurobu* - Tubby is a maltese and Kimmy is a Coton de Tulear...and they both say "thank you!"


 

Hi *LEC8504 - *Coco just turned 2 and Noodle is about 5.5 yrs. They both said "kiss kiss & thank you"


----------



## KPKITTY

I have a small shih tzu named Panda...it's actually his first birthday today


----------



## LV Bags Lover

i have a maltese. she is 4 years old. my hb bought for me 4 years ago when she was still a puppy. she is a miniature maltese.


----------



## Malaya

I have a beautiful Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (yes just like Elizabeth Taylor from SATC) his name is Charlie and he is one and a half


----------



## EvaLV

EvaLV said:


> I have 2 ChiHuaHuas. 1 male & 1 female. Will post pics when I'm free.


 
Here is Miss Chelsea & Fifi (Hope the pic come out OK this time)


----------



## nycgirl143

Here is me out n about with my 8 month old seal point sphynx. 
Lil Vito loves his louis! He even sleeps in it at home.


----------



## Miss Kris

I have 2 pets... a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppy (5 mths old) named Riley... and a Himalayan kitten who just turned 1 named Butters!!


----------



## JFLouis

(as u can see from my avatar  ) I have a golden retriever, she's 3 years old. love her so much


----------



## assia

I have a beautiful Belgian sheepdog, Morgan, sweety and yummy!


----------



## legofish

I have a Chihuahua dog, his name is Momo.


----------



## orchid67

nycgirl143 said:


> Here is me out n about with my 8 month old seal point sphynx.
> Lil Vito loves his louis! He even sleeps in it at home.


 I love this cat, have been thinking about it for a while!!!!!!!


----------



## orchid67

I have a min. pin.


----------



## gappgirl18

I have 2 shih tzus named Falcore and Gracie, a yellow lab/golden retriever named Layla, a yorkie poo named Bear, and a HUGE cat named George-ous  Full House!


----------



## JLJRN

I have a 2 yr old Maltese named Winnifer.....we call her Winnie and she is the cutest sweetest dog


----------



## **Chanel**

Love this thread and the pictures of all the sweet pets 

I have two lovely dogs, they can snore very laud


----------



## juulia

As long as I can remember my parents have always had one or two dogs. I would love to have a dog myself, but for various reasons I'm not able to take care of one appropriately right now, so I'll have to wait.


----------



## L.Bevahousen

*My 10 year old yorkie, Sooty.*


----------



## CoeurVernis

A Cat called Mauzele aka Mauzi:


----------



## M3RC3D3S

none for me im not an animal person here cute though!


----------



## mymeimei02

I have a 7 year old Yorkie named Mei Mei and a 1.5 year old all black male cat named Stitch( I adopted from a rescue org)


----------



## baglover1973

2 doggies...Frank the pug, and beans the puggle mix


----------



## fashiongal1

A beautiful blue crowned conure - his name is Coco


----------



## kburns2000

A Shih Tzu named Zoey


----------



## KathyB

Lots of furbabies and featherbabies here!!

2 Yorkshire Terriers - Buster (1 yr old) and BeBe (7 yrs old)
1 Cat - Lil' Bit (15 yrs old)
1 Smooth Collie - Mandy (6 yrs old)
1 Warmblood Gelding - Outlaw (6 yrs old)
1 Qtr Horse/Morgan Gelding - Jake (10 yrs old)
3 parakeets - Manny, Moe and Jack (3 yrs old)


----------



## Millemini

No pets allowed in my building, but my parents have an English Cocker Spaniel and a cat.  They got the dog while i still lived at home, so I feel a piece of him is mine


----------



## paris_in_lvoe

my pets =)))


----------



## ritaki

*I have a lovely cat Titika. adore her*


----------



## shopETOH

I have 5
1 cat
2 dogs, golden and a lab
1 bunny
1 African Grey Parrot

and I'm getting a toucan soon!


----------



## macska

2 Bengal cats ... one spotted, one marbled ... and both a HUGE handful - lol


----------



## shoegirl1975

We have a black Scottie named Daisy!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Aww i love animals!!! I have a 2yr old yorkie named sassy, a 9month old squirrel named halo, and a 2yr old grey american short haired cat named diva


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

PARIS I  THE ROTT, MY PARENTS HAVE THREE GERMAN ROTTS AND THATS ALL WE HAD WHEN I WAS GROWING UP...


----------



## itsonly4me

I have a 6 lb chihuahua named cabo, and a min pin mix (adopted)


----------



## cginny

2 dogs (Sheltie & a mutt), 2 cats, 1 bunny rabbit, fish & an African Dwarf frog


----------



## its4tina

I have two maltese named Kiko and Oliver.  I love them sooo much that I am adding a third maltese baby to the family!!!


----------



## kissmyace108

I have a toy poodle named Louis (not a coincidence) and a betta named Twilight!


----------



## MissLianne

I have a shih tzu baby named Burberry (he is gold with brown...white... And he even gets red highlights in the summer) ...we call him berr for short. 

I  him- I wish I could take him everywhere with me! (School, work lol)


----------



## bluestang03

I have two chihuahuas named Chopper and Bailey.  They are so stinking spoiled!


----------



## divabeadz

I have a 13 yr old German Shepherd who is the most cuddly baby ever!


----------



## Heidiho

We have 4 Golden Retriever's. We never intended to have 4 huge dogs but we are foster failures. We couldn't give up 2 of our fosters from the rescue group we volunteer with. 
Left to right: Kodi, Kai, Kona, and the old man Louie.


----------



## Noorah1

we have a chihuahua and a dachshund  our chihuahua is almost 16 years old! dachshund just turned two last Sunday. I love them both so much!!


----------



## eva4789

I have a black mini rex named cokie and a gray and white dutch dwarf named LB ( little bunny) but she got a lot bigger than she was supposed to so I guess LB could stand for lettuce bacon lol.


----------



## macska

Heidiho said:


> We have 4 Golden Retriever's. We never intended to have 4 huge dogs but we are foster failures. We couldn't give up 2 of our fosters from the rescue group we volunteer with.
> Left to right: Kodi, Kai, Kona, and the old man Louie.



I wouldn't call that "foster failure", I would call it "meant to be" 
In the end, the whole point of a foster home is until a forever home can be found ... sometimes it's one in the same


----------



## MengLV

Here is my German shepherd. His name is Jet. He is my first baby.


----------



## DANIELI

Bob the 6yr old 120pound Bernese MT dog
Joseph the 4yr old 4pound yorkie
Kenzie the 2yr old 5pound yorkie
Mollie the 4yr old 8pound yorkie
They are the loves of my life! smart and sweet!!


----------



## LV rocks*

I have a cocker-spaniel/spitz Sandy who is 15 years old and loved to death.  I also have a cat named Kitson who just turned two that was a stray and my sister has a rabbit named Sophie who was adopted from the animal shelter.  I also have a beta named Onyx and my sis has a beta named Shimmer.  All in the same house lol! I am a huge animal lover and will adopt many more when I move out.  Adopt/Rescue and dont buy from breeders or pet stores guys!


----------



## mapletea

This is Taz! A poodle cross who loves his frog toy so much, he lays like it.


----------



## isabelle5

I have two ****zus' named Daisy and Papaya.


----------



## Tutu

I have a black Italian Greyhound who's two years old and a 6-month-old full white Balinese kitten. They are just the most beautiful and cuddly animals you could ever imagine. 

Here is my Balinese:







My dog is in my avatar.


----------



## sugarcookie72

This my Shih Tzu. His name is Braxx and he was recently neutered...poor Braxx.


----------



## jzchou

Normally I'm a lurker on this forum, but I saw this post & I couldn't resist sharing my baby!  Pics taken with my cell, so the quality isn't great.  He's a pembroke welsh corgi, only 10 months, & always SO happy:


----------



## ScarfQuoteFreak

I have the dog in my picture which we think is a tibetan spaniel even though he's a little bigger than tibbies are, the males aren't supposed to be more than 15 lbs and he's like 20 but his personality and looks besides that are just like one.  Anyway, I have a tabby cat and a black lab too, who might have chow in her cause of her fuzzy hair and blackish/purplish tongue.  They are all the sweetest animals and my tibbie is the smartest dog i've ever seen, and i've had tons of dogs and cats in my life.


----------



## Tasi

I have a long haired chocolate chihuahua named Sox (he as white paws!)  and a mini short-haired dachshund named Chloe.  Chloe was supposed to be our little princess...but she is a total tomboy!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I have a half pomeranian half poodle named Whisky and 3 cats - Cleopatra, her chubby sister Veronica and our new little boy... Muffy!!


----------



## jiggaymj

I have a Havenese (part maltese, part bijon frise) named Jozie - isn't she a doll!?


----------



## singingtiger

Hello!  My name is Megan I just recently found this forum. I love LV, sadly I don't own any yet. I came across this topic and I enjoyed looking at the pictures of everyone's animals!  My parents and I have a Golden Retriever  a Basset hound, and an orange and white cat.  We had a Jack Russell Terrier but she had to be put to sleep in January. I just wanted to come in and say HI!


----------



## briar rose

I have a wonderful almost 5 year old Labradoodle, Molly. She's so intelligent, almost human! Love her to death! That's her below...


----------



## luv2luvlv

i have a bichon-poo, Lucky who is 4 years old. He is in my signature. We glam him up sometimes...i love him!


----------



## luv2luvlv

sugarcookie72 said:


> This my Shih Tzu. His name is Braxx and he was recently neutered...poor Braxx.



my baby knows how that feels...


----------



## tater_tits

MY ONE & ONLY BOSTON TERRIER EGGROLL!


----------



## italianlolita

I am not sure if I posted in this thread or not but I have 11 year old German Shepherd named Sheba. http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f86/italianlolita/100_0298.jpg


----------



## Catbaglover

I have two cats. One is a 5 yr. old Ragdoll named Rosie. And the other one is a 10 yr. old Birman named Bailey. Loves of my life.


----------



## notmuch

Mini dachshund, named Phil Collins


----------



## LVLux

2 Maltese & One Papillion-Here is my baby girl.


----------



## roxies_mom

A yorkie named Puddin Bear, a silky named Sophie and a chihuahua named Peanut......

My dear departed yorkies, Roxie and Taz, a golden named Calvin and a terrier mutt named Kit Henry........


----------



## SeonaLuxury

I have a beautiful Blue cream traditional persian  our baby, shes soo spoilt, pic from 1 month ago...sharing her mothers love...


----------



## roxies_mom

SeonaLuxury said:


> I have a beautiful Blue cream traditional persian  our baby, shes soo spoilt, pic from 1 month ago...sharing her mothers love...


 
Wow SeonaL....she's really cute and fluffy!  Spoiled for sure, being toted in LV!!  Congrats on a beautiful kitty.....


----------



## tashamargarate

i wish i knew how to post pictures.  but i have one cat named Kitkat


----------



## mmmilkman

Labrador! Although she acts like a vicious doberman to those she smells fear from.


----------



## roxies_mom

tashamargarate said:


> i wish i knew how to post pictures.  but i have one cat named Kitkat


 
You can try the paperclip when creating a message and attach that way if they are not too big, or upload to photobucket.com and post the img links....that's the easiest way!  Good luck...would love to see a pic of Kitkat!


----------



## tashamargarate

roxies_mom said:


> You can try the paperclip when creating a message and attach that way if they are not too big, or upload to photobucket.com and post the img links....that's the easiest way!  Good luck...would love to see a pic of Kitkat!


hmm looks like i'm gonna have to make a photobucket account! is there any way to upload directly from the computer? i've been trying that, but its not working.


----------



## friendojolie

A  minature poodle named Colette and a maltese named Jolie. My two little angels...


----------



## mapletea

tashamargarate said:


> hmm looks like i'm gonna have to make a photobucket account! is there any way to upload directly from the computer? i've been trying that, but its not working.


 
Next to the 'Post Quick Reply', there is the 'Post Advanced'. Click on that and you will get to a bigger window. There, you will find a *symbol that looks like a 'paper clip'*. You can attach a picture directly from your computer by using that option. It works for me. Good luck.


----------



## roxies_mom

tashamargarate said:


> hmm looks like i'm gonna have to make a photobucket account! is there any way to upload directly from the computer? i've been trying that, but its not working.


 
I never have any luck with the paper clip upload, my pics are always too big.....sorry I can't be of any more help!


----------



## tashamargarate

soo i think at least one picture worked, my others wouldnt work for some reason. hmm. but thanks for all your guys help! does anyone know why my display picture isnt showing up?


----------



## tashamargarate

i got it!  here are some pictures of my Kitkat


----------



## roxies_mom

tashamargarate said:


> soo i think at least one picture worked, my others wouldnt work for some reason. hmm. but thanks for all your guys help! does anyone know why my display picture isnt showing up?


 

aw, you're both beauties!  

are you talking about your avatar picture?  you need to upload that from  your control panel.....


----------



## tashamargarate

roxies_mom said:


> aw, you're both beauties!
> 
> are you talking about your avatar picture?  you need to upload that from  your control panel.....


thank you so much! i've been trying to figure it out for like a month now!


----------



## SeonaLuxury

roxies_mom said:


> Wow SeonaL....she's really cute and fluffy! Spoiled for sure, being toted in LV!! Congrats on a beautiful kitty.....


 
Thank you so much  she was like a little stuffed toy when we first got her! hehe! They grow so fast...


----------



## gordita

I have a russian blue cat that I love.


----------



## roxies_mom

gordita said:


> I have a russian blue cat that I love.


 
beautiful.......what's her/his name?


----------



## gordita

roxies_mom said:


> beautiful.......what's her/his name?



Thank you. He is called Emilio.


----------



## Ms_Max

I can't think of a better pair than a beautiful kitten and a beautiful LV bag!



SeonaLuxury said:


> I have a beautiful Blue cream traditional persian  our baby, shes soo spoilt, pic from 1 month ago...sharing her mothers love...


----------



## MAGJES

Cocker Spaniel in my avatar - &
A very spoiled (but pretty!!) siamese cat with a serious attitude problem!


----------



## emememem

Chihuahuas!!


----------



## Cakebaker

I have a Russian Blue too!  Her name is Willow, and she just celebrated her 18th birthday (my hubbie got her as a present when he turned 14)!!!  LOL!  She looks pretty damn good for her age!  anyways, here she is, refusing to move to let us put our coffee table back in place.


----------



## sunfire27

I have a Golden Retriever and a Shih Tzu.


----------



## lynncy1

A British Shorthair cat named Hamlet and a B&W tuxedo cat named Taipei.


----------



## DANIELI

Here are my babies, Bob, the 110 lb. Bernese Mt. Dog, and Kenzie, my 5 lb. Yorkie, Joseph their brother the 4 lb Yorkie is not in this pic.


----------



## DANIELI

Here is Joseph(Joey) my little 4yr old Yorkie, he is tiny! LoveLoveLove them so much!!


----------



## roxies_mom

DANIELI said:


> Here is Joseph(Joey) my little 4yr old Yorkie, he is tiny! LoveLoveLove them so much!!


All 3 of your fur babies are beautiful, but I must confess, I'm partial to yorkies and your's are just too cute!


----------



## bmsw72

West Highland White Terrier named Winston.


----------



## bmsw72




----------



## lasvegasann

No pets but everyone has such cute pets!!!


----------



## Cari284

This is my cute little cat


----------



## jaelle

Here are my babies...

Samy the border collie/pomeranian mix. He's the sweetest dog I've ever owned and loves to snuggle. 

Rio is the little b&w shorthair, she got her name because she loves to roll around in sand. 

Charlene is the queen of the house! If you tell her no, she sasses back.  

I didn't get matching pets on purpose, it just happened that way. Lol.


----------



## kenka

U should add them all, to "my pet modeling LV club".. theyre amazing!!


----------



## reyrey503

I have a 2 yr old 4 lb chi/yorkie/ poodle/ something mix (we got her at the local humane society so we dont really know what she is) named Coco (nickname stinker) *Shes my avatar*  and a 4 year old chihuahua named Mooch.


----------



## missmegan

Boston Terrier named Poppy  &#9829;
I wish they would make the baxter collar with the bow for bigger dogs!


----------



## law1005

I have a yorkie named Tyson.


----------



## NicoleLV

Here are my three babies.

This is my oldest, my 9 year old Chihuahua, Yoda. I call him "My Soul-mate". 





Here is my second child, my 6 year old Chihuahua, Lola. Loves her 'Chewy Vuitton" purse!





And our newest addition, our 4 month old Chihuahua, Nala!


----------



## haven

Cats!  But the kids really want a dog now.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My Iasabel =)


----------



## fragola

All of your pets are beautiful 

here is my 2 year old golden retriever chicco


----------



## LV Lady

A Maltipoo named Chewy
A rescued Shih Tzu named Monkey
A Maine Coon named Squeaker
An adopted CLH cat named Willy 
A Ragdoll named Stampy
A rescued DLH black cat named Samantha


----------



## penelope tree

i have a cocker spaniel called Joe, here he is in my old garden.
i'm not sure whats going on with the lead, its an oldish pic. 

we call this the 'i'm ready for my pedicure' pose (or manicure, depending on whether front paws count as hands)


----------



## pro_shopper

2 Chihuahuas and 1 Rotti! Love them all to death but the chis are scared of the Rotti


----------



## pro_shopper

NicoleLV said:


> Here are my three babies.
> 
> This is my oldest, my 9 year old Chihuahua, Yoda. I call him "My Soul-mate".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my second child, my 6 year old Chihuahua, Lola. Loves her 'Chewy Vuitton" purse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our newest addition, our 4 month old Chihuahua, Nala!


 
Lola has the same color as one of my little boy chis! Your newest puppy Nala is so cute!


----------



## Bella613

I have a Cavapoo named "Roxy".


----------



## Ms.parker123

OMG he's(?) so cute^


----------



## Bella613

Thanks, Ms.Parker!
She's a sweetheart!


----------



## sedrosaid

i have a raccoon. i know it sounds strange, but i do


----------



## roxies_mom

Bella613 said:


> I have a Cavapoo named "Roxy".


 
Aw, she's so cute....I've never seen this mix before!  My Roxie girl was a yorkie.....she's waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge.....along with brothers Taz, Calvin and Kit... Her sisters Sophie, Puddin Bear and Peanut keep me company now.....until we meet again........


----------



## suzie w

can someone set up a poll...

i have a british lab - her name is louis.....


----------



## Purse_Obsessed

I know this is kind of older, but a few picks of my Morkie (maltese/yorkie), Lily.

She loves shopping, and has even tried to drag me into Hermes instead of LV! 

She's a year old, and fully grown at 3 lbs.


----------



## Zucnarf

I have a poodle.  He is my precious. Love him so much


----------



## LVMOMMY

Would love to have one but my children have allergies.


----------



## SpoiledMom

NONE! I have 4 babies! Maybe when they get a little older/more responsible, i'll consider a pet


----------



## NotHisP5

My husband and I have a 10 month old English Bulldog puppy named Garrett.
<-----------He and my husband are my avatar.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Oh *FrankieP*, I love your Staffordshire & Amstaff (aka, pit bull & American pit)!  I love our 2 American Pits, one a 5 yr old Brindle named Moochie & my 6-7month old chocolate pit w/ green eyes, Sage (Avatar) They are so sweet even though they only look intimidating so no one wants to break in to our house! They are better than Brinks Home Security IMO even though they run from our kitty cat lol! Their bark truly is worse then their bite b-cuz what bite??? LOL! People who fear this breed & the people who raise/train them for the wrong reasons are the ones that give them their undeserving reputation!  They are sweet, loving & extremely loyal family companions! My 3 yr old can literally take a bone out of their mouths & they could literally care less! No one would dare snatch my child out of the yard though!


QUOTE=FrankieP;3458364]Weimaraners are beautiful!!! 

We have a purebred Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Harvey, and a 20 week old purebred American Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Indi. They love eachother madly. 















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Div4life

yorkie chihuahua


----------



## claudis_candy

my Norwegian Forest Cat  Charlie!


----------



## jennifer20

crazyboutcoach said:


> Oh *FrankieP*, I love your Staffordshire & Amstaff (aka, pit bull & American pit)!  I love our 2 American Pits, one a 5 yr old Brindle named Moochie & my 6-7month old chocolate pit w/ green eyes, Sage (Avatar) They are so sweet even though they only look intimidating so no one wants to break in to our house! They are better than Brinks Home Security IMO even though they run from our kitty cat lol! Their bark truly is worse then their bite b-cuz what bite??? LOL! People who fear this breed & the people who raise/train them for the wrong reasons are the ones that give them their undeserving reputation!  They are sweet, loving & extremely loyal family companions! My 3 yr old can literally take a bone out of their mouths & they could literally care less! No one would dare snatch my child out of the yard though!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=FrankieP;3458364]Weimaraners are beautiful!!!
> 
> We have a purebred Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Harvey, and a 20 week old purebred American Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Indi. They love eachother madly.


[/QUOTE]

awww omg thats adorable...they seem so "in love"  so cute!!


----------



## petitechouchou

My hamster Madison who is in my avatar. She is black and white and such a cutie pie!


----------



## mtheriault6

Pomeranian Named Louis


----------



## pursegirl3

A 3 year old golden retreiver named Bailey, Best dog ever!!!!!


----------



## sachina

I have one dog and cat.  French Bulldog (Loucie) and Devon Rex (Mimi).


----------



## sachina

How can I post pictures?


----------



## HuntJumpSC

My 2 year old appendix filly, Faith.  I'm breaking her now, and plan to hopefully have her in the show ring by spring.


----------



## Designer_Love

i have a golden retriever named sunshine (aka sunny) and i have a cat named missy


----------



## axewoman

My British short hair girl - Gaya. Laying on my lap while I "google".


----------



## Loco4Coco

I have a almost 8 year old Boston Terrier Baby named Tucker


----------



## yoshimune8

i have a little yorkie...named Louis go figure


----------



## WalkInDayDreams

I have 14 Lovebirds and 5 Cockatiels....and I'm not counting the Gators in the back yard.


----------



## anette82

a female weimaraner, Luna. Shes a great dog, loves the kids, has her CGC title and we've done some agility with her.


----------



## roxies_mom

crazyboutcoach said:


> Oh *FrankieP*, I love your Staffordshire & Amstaff (aka, pit bull & American pit)! I love our 2 American Pits, one a 5 yr old Brindle named Moochie & my 6-7month old chocolate pit w/ green eyes, Sage (Avatar) They are so sweet even though they only look intimidating so no one wants to break in to our house! They are better than Brinks Home Security IMO even though they run from our kitty cat lol! Their bark truly is worse then their bite b-cuz what bite??? LOL! People who fear this breed & the people who raise/train them for the wrong reasons are the ones that give them their undeserving reputation! They are sweet, loving & extremely loyal family companions! My 3 yr old can literally take a bone out of their mouths & they could literally care less! No one would dare snatch my child out of the yard though!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=FrankieP;3458364]Weimaraners are beautiful!!!
> 
> We have a purebred Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Harvey, and a 20 week old purebred American Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Indi. They love eachother madly.


[/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh, they are just the cutest things!  They really do love each other, don't they!!  My dogs would never cuddle like that!


----------



## angl2b

I have  12 year old (next month) Pomeranian name Boy.


----------



## kiara58

I have SIX female dachshunds, Molly is in my avatar photo! The others are Kiara, Rainbow, Gidget, Lucy and Jewel


----------



## bagladie112

i have a yorkie named princess! 6 mos.


----------



## daffyleigh

I have a Cane Corso...Italian Mastiff....he is beautiful and i will post pics if i can ever figure it out...


----------



## girlinthemoon

I have one cat who thinks she is a human.


----------



## scaredycat

No pets...live in a highrise and DH and I travel too much to keep anything alive....


----------



## MsFrida

Aw, all of your animals are adorable! All I have are dust bunnies.


----------



## roxies_mom

MsFrida said:


> Aw, all of your animals are adorable! All I have are dust bunnies.


 


 can we see some pics?


----------



## LVoe Louis

I am the proud mummy to a gorgeous little Maltese lady, she is stunning with her lovely white coat but more importantly she is the sweetest little dog ever!!


----------



## misskms

I have a Chihuahua named Sprinkles. He's in my avatar
<<<<
He'll be getting his first LV tomorrow


----------



## terri_berri

I was a proud owner of a fluffy white Chinchilla/Persian cat and a golden Cocker Spaniel dog... unfortunately both have passed away now


----------



## conrad18

I have two spoiled furbabies! Daisey (on the right) a Bichon Frise and Preston (left) and Spaniel Mix. Here they are enjoying a day at Fort Funston!


----------



## JoKarVa

We have a chihuahua called Snoopy and a siamese cat called....surprise Louis!


----------



## RedsMom

We have 2 four-legged children, very sweet (sometimes naughty), Boxers. A boy named Jackson & a pretty girl (pretty as Miss America, I tell her all the time) Dixie Mae. A friend told me recently that boxers are the "Peter Pan" of the dog world, I have to agree!


----------



## queennadine

We have 2 Italian Greyhounds: Bailey and Cleo

and a rabbit: Annabelle 

Here are our fur-babies:

Bailey





Cleo





and Annabelle







Everyone else's pets are adorable!!!


----------



## Barlow

I have a fat cat named Mushu, here he is curled up with my Speedy 35


----------



## Nola

2 persian cats, other is shorthaired exotic.


----------



## LV=Love

A rescue dog!


----------



## LV=Love

queennadine said:


> We have 2 Italian Greyhounds: Bailey and Cleo
> 
> and a rabbit: Annabelle
> 
> Here are our fur-babies:
> 
> Bailey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Annabelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else's pets are adorable!!!


How cute!! My mom and sister have Italian Greyhounds! They are really cool dogs.


----------



## vixen18

angelastoel said:


> and my parents have two cavalier king charles spaniels, one still a puppy!
> photos.hi5.com/0004/116/196/vsivek116196-02.jpg


 
omg!!!!! Soooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable!!!!!!


----------



## vixen18

I have 2 Beagles called ZACH n ZIZI. Both are gonna be 3 very soon.


----------



## Rikachan

I have a 6-month-old schnauzer (colour is salt&pepper) girl called Hertta.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i lveo the bunny,.. i have a  kitty


----------



## sunfire27

Up until last month I had my Shih Tzu Lola and my Golden Retriever Lilly.  Sadly, Lilly passes away last month from Leukemia.  She was 8 years old.  So now I just have the 2 year old Shih Tzu.


----------



## Emily L

sunfire27 said:


> Up until last month I had my Shih Tzu Lola and my Golden Retriever Lilly.  Sadly, Lilly passes away last month from Leukemia.  She was 8 years old.  So now I just have the 2 year old Shih Tzu.



Oh sunfire I am so sorry!  That totally sucks.  Now your Shih Tzu will get lots of loving and appreciation I bet.  I am sorry about Lilly!


----------



## joy&lv

Does husband and kids count? Then, I have none. At one point, I had hamsters


----------



## clu13

sunfire27 said:


> Up until last month I had my Shih Tzu Lola and my Golden Retriever Lilly.  Sadly, Lilly passes away last month from Leukemia.  She was 8 years old.  So now I just have the 2 year old Shih Tzu.



I'm so sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## Merize

So sad to hear about Lilly, Sunfire27!!

On the otherhand we have 2 budgies, they are monsters.. Mickey and Malerry


----------



## sunfire27

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bakdfk

Maltese-Molly
Boston terrier-Sadie
Shih Tzu-Oscar


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh, I'm sorry about Lilly too. 

I have a little Maltese name PW. We got him 5 years ago when our youngest went away to College and we went to visit during Parent's Weekend.
He's a mess!


----------



## tazfrk

I have 4 wonderful little doggies
I have a mini schnauzer named Fonzie who is a love bug
next, is a teacup yorkie named Sir Maximillion Bo Jangles , but we call him max
he is all of 2 1/2 lbs runs the house and doesnt like alot of attention,
next is a mini schnauzer/yorkie mix named Rookie, who is my lap dog and barks at my husband if he hugs or kisses me because he is extremely jealous, lol.
and last but not least is my Maltese named Gucci, and he is my dancer.


----------



## tiggycat

Two cats - a smokey (fur is black on the ends and white closer to the skin, I'd love to know how it knows when to switch colors!) and an orange tabby.  

They were adopted from a program that puts the animals in 'foster homes' rather than a shelter and I'd swear they have a training manual for the pets.  They came from two different foster homes and neither will touch 'people food' or soft cat food or any treats other than Temptations, and both 'ask for permission' to come on the furniture even though we've had them for years and always allow that.   

However, Tiggy (from which I get my name on here) once chewed through the strap on a cheap bag - I'm so glad he did that so I know that when I actually get an LV I have to keep it out of his reach!


----------



## goodtaste

I have an adorable siamese kitty named Jasmine.  We  her!


----------



## lvpursegirl

I have two Yorkies!  Bonnie and Daisy!

Daisy by the way is a 10 mo old puppy who ate the strap of my LV petite bucket bag the other day!
(at least she has good taste!)  It's laugh or cry, i'm trying to laugh.


----------



## lvlvlvr

I have an english mastiff named Nikki


----------



## baglady2006

baglady2006 said:


> I have a white miniature schnauzer named "cocoa" and two hamsters "marshmallow jr." and "rocky"


 
life was so simple then.. lol. I currently have two mini Schnauzers one rescued toy poodle, coughcough*nine*coughcough rescued cats, and two bunnies.


----------



## DisCo

We have many pets -- our beloved English Bulldog Tony, Pomeranian Chikki, German Shepherd Sandra, Rabbit named pepper and a bird (no name we just call it birdie lol). We also have many koi fish in our pond!


----------



## vanhornink

We have 2 Yorkies, one female and her name is Junebug she's about 6 pounds and turned 9 this past June and then the male is Mickey, he's about 12 pounds and he's 8 years old. We also have a male cat named Tigger, he's about a year and a half old (he was adopted) and a hamster named Cole..


----------



## waiehuwrestler

By English Bulldog DOLCE


----------



## trisha48228

I have a red toy poodle named Remy.  He's so adorable, but also a handful.


----------



## trisha48228

sunfire27 said:


> Up until last month I had my Shih Tzu Lola and my Golden Retriever Lilly.  Sadly, Lilly passes away last month from Leukemia.  She was 8 years old.  So now I just have the 2 year old Shih Tzu.



I'm so sorry to hear about Lilly.


----------



## JLJRN

A maltese-see avatar......I love her!!!!!


----------



## autumn2187

*Hi Guys!

I have a wonderful chihuahua mix named autumn (She is possibly part Doxie).  She is in my avatar and she is absolutely wonderful!*


----------



## nutz4purses

I have two female Yorkies.

Chloe weighs 6 pounds (after being spayed) and is going on 5 years old






Tinka is 2.2 pounds and is going to be 2 this September


----------



## wild child

This pic is just so awesome!! He's so cute!! I love English Bulldogs.



waiehuwrestler said:


> By English Bulldog DOLCE


----------



## sunfire27

trisha48228 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Lilly.



Thanks!


----------



## pinkboopy25

I have a moodle named Molly


----------



## tonkamama

I have three furry babies ...  

Tonka ~ Boy Black & White 5 yr @ 6lb 
Tiffany ~ Girl Black & Beige 4 yr @ 3lb 
Tiara ~ Girl Cream 3 yr @ 2.5 lb  

They are long hair chihuahua.


----------



## adriana89

I've had a black mini poodle for almost 10 years, she died 3 years ago. Now I'm getting an apricot mini female poodle - once I find the add.


----------



## BeautifulEmily

I have a 1 year old boxer named Harley and a 5 year old chihuahua Danny. He's only 3 pounds LoL!!


----------



## r15324

Pair of Clownfish
Christmas Wrasse
Some Goby
Coral Banded Shrimp

Although I've kept a larger variety before.


----------



## jen_sparro

Tigerlily- bullmastiff 5yrs old





Toby- labrador 12yrs old




Baby- recently adopted Turkish Van 9yrs old




Stormy- passed away Dec 09 (10yrs old)




Plus guinea pigs (Maggie & Milla) and some fish and a budgie


----------



## Spenderella87

I wanted a yorkie so badly but was so impatient I ended up with a Maltese/Yorkie mix. I love him nonetheless. His name is Preston but we've called him Puppy/Pup from the beginning.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Spenderella87 said:


> I wanted a yorkie so badly but was so impatient I ended up with a Maltese/Yorkie mix. I love him nonetheless. His name is Preston but we've called him Puppy/Pup from the beginning.



That's exactly what I wanted and ended up with a Maltese too! They're just so darn cute!!

This is such a fun thread, seeing and reading about everyone's pets! I love it!


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

I have a rescue Doberman named George. We think he's around three. He has major issues after being left starving,  tied to a lamppost by wire and with a muzzle so tight it was cutting into his skin.

He is a lovely boy but like I said, he has issues....


----------



## 2manybagz

We have:
2 Kitty's. Sally which is still little and my love bug...and Trigger a large outside cat.
A Maltese named PHeobe that is 11 years old.
2 New Beagle pups, Flash and Shilo...Love them... boys....
A Basset Hound that is just the sweetest dog ever...
and then there is Wally, We got him from a guy outside of Walmart that had some puppy's to give away...This dog is well different, His favorite toy is a large rock...
We had a pygmy goat named Lilly and she was my bestest buddy, but she died last summer, I still miss her.....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

2manybagz, Before we moved into the house we're in now, we had a little pygmy goat too!! His name was Stanley (we had a billy goat named Buster) When we'd come home at night, they'd come running to us just like a dog!! They loved McDonald's milkshakes! Goats make THE best pets!!
I miss them too.:cry:


----------



## Ms_Max

sunfire27 said:


> Up until last month I had my Shih Tzu Lola and my Golden Retriever Lilly. Sadly, Lilly passes away last month from Leukemia. She was 8 years old. So now I just have the 2 year old Shih Tzu.


 
So sorry to hear about Lilly.  I know how you feel, losing a pet is like losing one of your children.  It'll get better I promise


----------



## kristenmi123

we just got a new puppy.....

a Westie


----------



## Jaeniver

Don't have any. Would want a dog (but can't because I'm allergic ).


----------



## lvt

&#921; love my labrador.Her name  is Bella.


----------



## Emily L

OMG lvt Bella is so cute!  And, I love your chiar!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jaeniver said:


> Don't have any. Would want a dog (but can't because I'm allergic ).


Did you know Maltese are hypoallergenic and don't shed? I couldn't believe it, but sure enough, it's true!


----------



## lasvegasann

I don't have a pet!!!


----------



## melovehandbags

Here is my baby girl, Chansey! She is pembroke welsh corgi. =] she is 7 mths old now.


----------



## DANIELI

2 Yorkies~
Joey(Joseph when he needs a stern talking to!) age 5 and 4lbs
Kenzie my cutiepie girl age 3 and 5lbs
Then my big loverboy Bob, my 105lb Bernese Mt. dog


----------



## Ms. Pursonality

I have a goldendoodle named Gracie Lou.  She is dressed as a reindeer in my avatar (Christmas 2009).  I also have a dsh orange cat named Louie (aka Devil Lou) and a gorgeous Maine Coon named Pepper (the senior citizen of our household).  Love them all!


----------



## sweetzness

<--- I have a chihuahua dachshund named Puppy!


----------



## Binkysmom

1 rescue cat (Milo age 14)
1 rescue bunny (Binky age 8)

Love them both to bits even though I'm allergic!


----------



## thewave1969

A Pomeranian...


----------



## mrs.JC

i have a 1yr old chinchilla named coco.  =)

sorry for the really bad photo - my DH holding him


----------



## sunfire27

Ms_Max said:


> So sorry to hear about Lilly.  I know how you feel, losing a pet is like losing one of your children.  It'll get better I promise



Thanks bunches!!!


----------



## thanks sixx

my kitty, my little buddy


----------



## cutiepiescloset

(1) Yorkie
(1) Chihuahua


----------



## lightinurlife

1 6 month old Yorkie-Poo named Emmaleigh


----------



## haju0907

I have 2 Cocker Spaniels 2 yr old Milo and 5 yrs old Chingu, and a Valley Bulldog (half Bulldog and half Boxer) almost 1 yr old Bruiser. 

Here are my babies  Enjoy.

1st is when Milo was almost 3 months old
2nd is Milo full grown with my DH
3rd is with Milo and Chingu
4th is Bruiser when he was 2 months old with my DH (sorry for the messy background)
and last is Bruiser at 9 months old... (now weights close to 70lbs)


----------



## Dancechika24

My lil baby Lolita Pucci (Lola for short). She's a Chinchilla Persian. She's almost 2 years old and she's the love of my life.


----------



## VelaLV

Rottweiler owner, he is my LV guardian!


----------



## carey

Ruby cavalier king Charles spaniel....total snorezore!


----------



## glitterintheair

everyone's pets are soo cute!!


----------



## lvt

Emily L said:


> OMG lvt Bella is so cute!  And, I love your chiar!


thank you!


----------



## Mj77

Romeo my English Bulldog... he too wears LV


----------



## Beriloffun

Winston (whinney for short) 1 year old male pug ) my best friend forever!


----------



## mrs moulds

You name it, I've had it ( dogs, cats, fish, bunnies, etc...) Right now, I do not have any pets, however, during vacation, I saw this beautiful dog on the beach and had to take a picture with it ( check out my avaitar ) His name, Tony Romo, and the breed is a Great Pyrenees. His was huge! 90 pounds and as sweet as he could be!


----------



## shattrstar

My reveal got me all excited and all ready to do some picture uploading!! hehe.. anyways, been meaning to post here.. I have a bunny (lionhead) and a boston.. cute as they are, they are also both quite nuts =P but i still love them!!


----------



## unixgrl

A himalayan cat named Mia she stakes claim on everything I bring in the house.    She is my love!!!  She is my avatar.


----------



## RedsMom

2 naughty, but very sweet Boxers-Jackson & Dixie Mae. Sorry for the bad cell phone picture!


----------



## sw515315

American pit bull and blue nose pit bull. My babies!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

sw515315 said:


> American pit bull and blue nose pit bull. My babies!!!


 

Love the Laker's gear!!!


----------



## Emily L

I have two Welsh Terriers - the cute little beast in my avatar.  She is my female Paisley and we have a male named Oliver.  They are so spoiled and misbehaved!


----------



## sw515315

mrs moulds said:


> Love the Laker's gear!!!



Thank you!!! DH and I got matching shirts for the championship game. We actually went and witnessed the Lakers win their 16th ring!!! Our babies are Lakers fans too!


----------



## lvmomof4

Looks like most have dogs...Sorry, I'm a cat girl.  I got bit a couple times as a kid.  We DO have a rescued "pit mix", but I have currently 3 orange and white cats.  2 boys and a rare female one that will forever stay the size of a kitten.


----------



## ilovemylouisv

sw515315 said:


> Thank you!!! DH and I got matching shirts for the championship game. We actually went and witnessed the Lakers win their 16th ring!!! Our babies are Lakers fans too!



Love your pits!!  I have 2 also 

My pets...
4 bostons (a litter of pups so actually 10 )





2 pits 
1 french bulldog

1 african grey parrot

I'll gather up pics of the pits but my grey is my avatar


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Two cats.... Gray one is mine, black fluffy one is DH's.


< --- See avatar.


----------



## ilovemylouisv

My pets...
3 bostons




2 pits...here is my one pit...












1 french bulldog




1 african grey parrot (my avatar)


----------



## tosh

ilovemylouisv,
Your Boston Terriers are so CUTE!!!!
 We had one for 13 years and she was the best!


----------



## sw515315

ilovemylouisv said:


> My pets...
> 3 bostons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pits...here is my one pit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 french bulldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 african grey parrot (my avatar)



My husband and I love your pit!!!!! So adorable!!! Pits are so loving and loyal. They have a bad reputation though. So sad. Our pits are good with kids too! Our neighbor has 2 kids they grew up with...cheers to pits and LV!!!


----------



## Aaron_Vuitton

one cat (which im allergic too X_X)
two american eskimo dogs


----------



## Nadjuska

well i have a dachund, its called Nico. he is 6 year old.


----------



## rizzyrach1203

Meet the best dog in the entire universe, lol.  My 7 year old Pom, DeeDee.


----------



## Forsyte

I had a Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## BalLVLover

I have a Yorkie named Charlotte York (she happily wears her LV Collar and Leash) and in January I lost my other baby a Sheltie named Retsina. I still miss her so much!!!!


----------



## Dallasgirl

Two chocolate labradors- both girls


----------



## ilovemylouisv

tosh said:


> ilovemylouisv,
> Your Boston Terriers are so CUTE!!!!
> We had one for 13 years and she was the best!



Thanks sooo much!!  They really are great dogs.  I love bullies and terriers


----------



## ilovemylouisv

sw515315 said:


> My husband and I love your pit!!!!! So adorable!!! Pits are so loving and loyal. They have a bad reputation though. So sad. Our pits are good with kids too! Our neighbor has 2 kids they grew up with...cheers to pits and LV!!!


 
Thanks so much...yours are adorable too!!  They really do sadly have a bad rap from irresponsible owners etc.  They are very loyal, smart and great family pets.  My boy is the biggest baby ever! 

Def...cheers to LV & pits


----------



## LeahLVoes

Its my french bulldogg named  Chester  taking a nap with me...  I  him so much !!!


----------



## oneegyaru89

I have a Yorkshire Terrier!


----------



## 1dache1

My fur baby is a 15-year-old Miniature Daschund named 240Z, but we just call her ZeeZee. Don't know how much longer she'll be around - she's not been doing well lately. The picture is of her acting like a mommyweight.




If my daughter has her way, we'll get a tiny Yorkie soon.


----------



## jaygurlygurl

MY FRANKIE


----------



## ilovemylouisv

DennisLVoes said:


> Its my french bulldogg named  Chester  taking a nap with me...  I  him so much !!!


 
LOVE your frenchie!!!


----------



## howardu09

I'm getting a Boston Terrier in 2 months


----------



## Arachne911

A yorkie named Millie.


----------



## CookieLady

howardu09 said:


> I'm getting a Boston Terrier in 2 months


 
They are so adorable! 

As you can see in my pic my two babies are Pugs. Reggie is the fawn and she's 8. Toshi is mummy's lil boy and he's 7.


----------



## frashionelica

This is my little one, Panda. She is a black/white parti-pomeranian, 1 1/2 years old. I'm totally obsessed with her.


----------



## timayyyyy

My 1 year old German Shepherd baby, Bosco.


----------



## ck2802

I have 3 dogs & a cat.
My Alaskan Malamute is Kahn & he is 13 years old.  His best friend is Milo & he is a Maltese X ****zu, & he is 7 years old.  Our new addition is Molly & she is a long haired Jack Russell Terrier & she is 6 months old.  My cats name is Barney & he is a stray we rescued. 
We have a good mix & they all get on great with each other.


----------



## EmilyEmergency

Aww everyones pets are super cute.  I LOVE animals  ...I've had a few pets, but currently I have 3 guinea pigs and my beautiful dog Cooper. 

Here is my dog and I:


----------



## Jaeniver

1dache1 said:


> My fur baby is a 15-year-old Miniature Daschund named 240Z, but we just call her ZeeZee. Don't know how much longer she'll be around - she's not been doing well lately. The picture is of her acting like a mommyweight.
> 
> View attachment 1205292
> 
> 
> If my daughter has her way, we'll get a tiny Yorkie soon.



She's just so precious It's so tough to loose a dog even if it's only because of the old age  I so miss my Lab which I lost 12 years ago when was only 11-year-old girl. I hope ZeeZee is feeling better


----------



## rendodan110

Ill post some pictures later today. but i currently own 8 parrots 
african grey congo - Bella
yellow collar macaw - Cuddles
2 double yellow head amazons - Nicky and Nacho (breeding pair)
lovebird- angel
ducorps cockatoo- Pete
bare eyed cockatoo- Jazz
Derbyan - Acui

2 ferrets a DEW and a Sable  - sebastian and jason

2 jack russell terriers - Niko and Zoe

and my sons dog is staying with us hes a black lab- his name is Six


----------



## atlantique

Here are my 2 dogs: A black Mini Schnautzer and a Dalmatien.
Unfortunately our Dalmatien has died last month..


----------



## HeavenAF

i LOVEEE animals. I would have a farm FULL of them if my DH would let me. I currently have an English bulldog named Penny, and two great danes, Arnold and Truman. They are the loves of my life![/ATTACH]


----------



## CookieLady

OMG HeavenAF if Arnold, Penny and Truman ever want an Aussie holiday they can stay at my place  They are adorable.


----------



## HeavenAF

CookieLady said:


> OMG HeavenAF if Arnold, Penny and Truman ever want an Aussie holiday they can stay at my place  They are adorable.



lol i think they would LOVE an Aussie holiday!


----------



## blue_berry87

I have a dog named Charlie. He's half yorkie half chiuaua


----------



## LVOEnyc

I LVOE my pug Chandler Bing!!


----------



## SuSu Musa

i'm a proud mother of a Himalayan Chocolate Point Cat named Lily Emily Rose. that's her pic when she was a kitten, and she just turned a yr old last November.
updated pic of her is on my signature .


----------



## vfarzam

I love your pug Chandler Bing, LVOEnyc!!!!  I just adore their sweet wrinkled faces!!!


----------



## timayyyyy

I have a 1 1/2 year old German Shepherd named Bosco =)


----------



## sammytheMUA

A min pin that's mommas baby


----------



## Ms_Max

SuSu Musa said:


> i'm a proud mother of a Himalayan Chocolate Point Cat named Lily Emily Rose. that's her pic when she was a kitten, and she just turned a yr old last November.
> updated pic of her is on my signature .


 
OMG, you are soooooo lucky.  She's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## CAM22

*My Boston Terrier, Hailey  *


----------



## wildcard

My husband and I show dogs, so we have a house full. We have Papillons: Piper, Kit, Fancy, Penny, Keeper, Olivia, Anna Nicole, Pinch, Stevie, Hero and Katrina. If you happen to be going to the Westminster KC show next month Katrina will be showing along with a papillon we show for a client named Prada so root for us. We also have 3 maltese: Quinn, Jules and Dilly. We have a yorkie named Ricky Bobby, and a Australian Cattle Dog named Star. We have an indoor cat, Reggie, and an outdoor cat, Ferris, whose are supposed to be mousers (we live in the sticks!). Finally, we have two small parrots: Envy the Lesser Jardine and Rosco the Quaker Parrot. 

We have a great facility in our walk out basement so the dogs have plenty of room while we are at our "real jobs" and everyone spends quality time with mom and dad, including training in obedience and agility and traveling/showing. I am a total neat freak so I do spend a lot of time vacuuming, mopping, wiping things, and bathing dogs lol...


----------



## LittleLover

Aww such cuties!

Here's my Kitty!  




(Sorry it's so large and poor quality, phone pic)

Also, my fiance and I are hoping to get two Chesapeake Bay Retrievers as soon as we can! We already have their names picked out haha!


----------



## LittleLover

HeavenAF said:


> i LOVEEE animals. I would have a farm FULL of them if my DH would let me. I currently have an English bulldog named Penny, and two great danes, Arnold and Truman. They are the loves of my life![/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1224285


 
Ha! Penny is one of the names we've picked for our future puppy too! If we get a girl, anyway. Adorable animals


----------



## alexisnotonfire

I have a westie named Lola!


----------



## 1dache1

Jaeniver said:


> She's just so precious It's so tough to loose a dog even if it's only because of the old age  I so miss my Lab which I lost 12 years ago when was only 11-year-old girl. I hope ZeeZee is feeling better



Thank you for the concern. Zee's still around, making it daily on pain medication and muscle relaxers. I couldn't put her down during the holidays. My children are too little and I was afraid of the emotional toll. Really, I question myself every night if this is fair to Zee, but I look in her brown eyes and decide that I need her with me.


----------



## LVOEnyc

vfarzam said:


> I love your pug Chandler Bing, LVOEnyc!!!!  I just adore their sweet wrinkled faces!!!



Thank you!!!! me too!


----------



## ParisLV

Here's my "baby".  Her name is Mrs. Poo-del and she's actually wearing a Louis Vuitton Collar you just can't see it!


----------



## Lola69

We have a white Persian cat


----------



## SuSu Musa

Thank you so much, hope you're lucky too and have a precious furry baby of your own 

i am so lucky.. pls check out her b'day party vid lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLBHMqVB9MA


----------



## SuSu Musa

HeavenAF said:


> i LOVEEE animals. I would have a farm FULL of them if my DH would let me. I currently have an English bulldog named Penny, and two great danes, Arnold and Truman. They are the loves of my life![/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1224285




how cute is that British Bull dog.


----------



## alexandra28

I love dogs. I have 2 right now one is a Yorkie and the other one is a labrador/pit mix. I love them both so much. I used to have an Australian Shepard/Labrador mix as well. She was the best dog in the world.


----------



## disneyland fan

I have a six year old Pomeranian named Sebastian~

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30329231&l=5443340029&id=1592482382


----------



## ParisLV

HeavenAF said:


> i LOVEEE animals. I would have a farm FULL of them if my DH would let me. I currently have an English bulldog named Penny, and two great danes, Arnold and Truman. They are the loves of my life![/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1224285


 
OMG your dogs are soooooo cute! Penny is a heartbreaker!


----------



## ParisLV

atlantique said:


> Here are my 2 dogs: A black Mini Schnautzer and a Dalmatien.
> Unfortunately our Dalmatien has died last month..


 
I'm so very sorry for your loss.  
*"If there are no dogs in Heaven,
then when I die I want to go
where they went." 
Will Rogers*


----------



## Catphan

Love LV to bits but can't stand animals... They actually scare me! Think it's trauma due to me getting attacked by a big dog when I was 4!


----------



## bonchicgenre

I have a boston - Rex but he mostly goes by "monster" is suits him better!

This is him giving me some love after I came home one evening






waiting for a treat





When he was 6 weeks old





Last one - guarding my LV!


----------



## ParisLV

pinkboopy25 said:


> I have a moodle named Molly


 
*Sooo Cute~!*



Jaeniver said:


> Don't have any. Would want a dog (but can't because I'm allergic ).


*Have you tried a Poodle? They do not shed and unlike most dogs they have hair, not fur and therefore are hypo-allergenic.*



glitterintheair said:


> everyone's pets are soo cute!!


 
Sooo True! 


BalLVLover said:


> I have a Yorkie named Charlotte York (she happily wears her LV Collar and Leash) and in January I lost my other baby a Sheltie named Retsina. I still miss her so much!!!!


 
Charlotte York? That's hysterical!



DennisLVoes said:


> Its my french bulldogg named  Chester  taking a nap with me...  I  him so much !!!


*Though all the pictures are great, this might be the sweetest one!*

*I know this is a really old thread but I think it's cool everyone is still enjoying it!*


----------



## purse mommy

I have 2 dogs Lola is a poodle maltese mix and Charlie a Bichon we got from our local shelter


----------



## Helina Manning

2 bunnys !


----------



## CookieLady

LVOEnyc said:


> I LVOE my pug Chandler Bing!!





CAM22 said:


> *My Boston Terrier, Hailey  *



LOVE! Chandler and Hailey are too cute, Pugs and Bostons are my fav breeds


----------



## assia

I've got a dog (Kyo) and a cat (Aly) both black with a white blur on the chest


----------



## CAM22

CookieLady said:


> LOVE! Chandler and Hailey are too cute, Pugs and Bostons are my fav breeds



I  them too!


----------



## Jaeniver

ParisLV said:


> *Have you tried a Poodle? They do not shed and unlike most dogs they have hair, not fur and therefore are hypo-allergenic.*



I've heard this is true. From what I've understood that there are also other so called hypo-allergenic breeds such as Waterdogs and Bichon Frises. I've never been able to try it out with these breeds because non of my friends or family has them. Although, I've been able to hang around Chinese Crested dogs.


----------



## sgj99

^ i have a very good friend who was never able to have a pet due to her allergies.  but her sister got a cockapoo (cocker spaniel/poodle) and she never had a bad reaction around that dog.  so the friend now has her own dog, a blonde cockapoo.  it's so wonderful to see someone enjoy having a pet for the first time in her life (she's in her mid-40's).


----------



## overindulged

I have 2 pugs and a Maine Coon kitty. Luv my babies!


----------



## rainrowan

I don't have any pets at the moment but if I were to, I'd like to be mum to a Russian Blue cat and a Scottish Terrier.


----------



## sgj99

We have 3 pampered house cats, all rescues of different ages and colors.  I can't imagine living without kitties in my home.


----------



## georgiagirl

I have got two Labradors, one black and one yellow. One Cavalier KIng Charles spaniel. Three cats one of which is white and tabby the other two are Ragdolls brother and sister. Last but not least is my dwarf lop bunny. You can maybe tell I love animals. I am a veterinary nurse so in the past I have brought birds and all sorts home!!!!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

sgj99 said:


> We have 3 pampered house cats, all rescues of different ages and colors. I can't imagine living without kitties in my home.


 I replied to this post in 2008 look at my babies post 417 I think page 29!!! My one cat even wears a LV collar.


----------



## sgj99

Lv-nowwhat said:


> I replied to this post in 2008 look at my babies post 417 I think page 29!!! My one cat even wears a LV collar.


 
oops!  obviously i forgot that i wrote in this thread several years ago.  the only excuse i can think of is that 1 of the cats we had in 2008 is no longer with us due to old age and we got a new youngster who drives the other two crazy.


----------



## lightdays

A shetland sheepdog. *points to avatar and profile pic in her profile*


----------



## KiKiD

Ok.  I have three babes(all rescues)  First one is Ivy Lou.  Second doggy is Cub Cadette.  Third troublemaker is Tucker Tenderheart.


----------



## cbarrus

I love this thread!  Here are my babies.  They are sitting so pretty because momma has a treat for them, lol.  Missy (Havanese) and Beau (Bichon):


----------



## cbarrus

KiKiD said:


> Ok. I have three babes(all rescues) First one is Ivy Lou. Second doggy is Cub Cadette. Third troublemaker is Tucker Tenderheart.


 
These guys are the sweetest. Ivy Lou looks like my Missy!


----------



## KiKiD

cbarrus said:


> I love this thread!  Here are my babies.  They are sitting so pretty because momma has a treat for them, lol.  Missy (Havanese) and Beau (Bichon):



Wow! Adorable.  My husband always says my Ivy Lou is a Havanese and I never thought so until I saw your picture of yours.  Since she's a rescue we didn't know what she was.  Do you think my Ivy looks like a Havanese?


----------



## yajaira

one fish


----------



## bagluv4ever

I have 2 Wire Fox Terriers (one of them pictured below), Dillon and Wilson. They are very close brothers from the same litter. We call them, "the Babies".


----------



## etk123

I have two little loves (terrors). Both Maltese, Romeo and Fresh Prince. KikiD I think your Ivy Lou looks Very Maltese. Romeo looks great in his Gucci puppy purse but Prince is too chubby!


----------



## PinkLVOE85

I have a 1 1/2 year old german shepherd named Dixon.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

We have four kitties: Boy Cat, Shelby, Romeo, and Juliet
Two dogs: Reesie (short for Reese's because she's brown and tan like a Peanut butter cup) and Delilah 
One snake: Manuel or just "Manny"- he's a very handsome Columbian Red tailed Boa and loves Mommy!!!
One fish--Jaws (he ate all the other ones)


----------



## jen_sparro

Added a new member to the family- Alphonse (Alfie) my half moggy half siamese little man


----------



## Bijouxlady

I have 3 furkids! A 14 yr old Bichon named Fia, 5yr old Maltese named Lexie and a 5 yr old Havanese named Valentino! Here's a couple of pics of Valentino, my lover boy. He loves to snuggle and give kisses! The other one is Valentino & Lexie. She is definitely in charge!! Sorry about the background of that pic....it's when we were remodeling. I had about 20 different paint colors on the wall trying to pick.


----------



## Apursuer

Meet Tiger she is a pitbull cross bull dog!

and mickey is a yorkie cross chihuahua!


----------



## enamored

I have a little Sheltie girl whose wet nose is not allowed anywhere near the vachetta!


----------



## silvertabbycat

I have a scottish fold cat called Lily.


----------



## lightdays

Bijouxlady said:


> I have 3 furkids! A 14 yr old Bichon named Fia, 5yr old Maltese named Lexie and a 5 yr old Havanese named Valentino! Here's a couple of pics of Valentino, my lover boy. He loves to snuggle and give kisses! The other one is Valentino & Lexie. She is definitely in charge!! Sorry about the background of that pic....it's when we were remodeling. I had about 20 different paint colors on the wall trying to pick.



Omg your dogs are so adorable!!!  The picture of you and your dog is aw, very sweet. The middle one with the two dogs is so cute! Love the pictures!


----------



## Ms_Max

jen_sparro said:


> added a new member to the family- alphonse (alfie) my half moggy half siamese little man


 
adorable!!!


----------



## Mizey

I'm scared of everything :cry: so I don't have any pets of my own. DH has a ball python that stays out of sight out of mind and DD has a silky terrier (that I'm comfortable enough with from afar) named Coko that lives with my parents.


----------



## pesternome

I have a pug named nixon and a chihuahua named rex and 5 laying hens, lola, eris, ginger, buffy, and bianca. They are cute and give us organic eggs. The chickens of course, not the pups.  The pups are just cute.


----------



## cbarrus

KiKiD said:


> Wow! Adorable. My husband always says my Ivy Lou is a Havanese and I never thought so until I saw your picture of yours. Since she's a rescue we didn't know what she was. Do you think my Ivy looks like a Havanese?


 
Well, you tell your husband that I agree   She looks just like a Havanese to me.  Some people confuse Havanese with a Shih Tzu, but the nose is shorter on a Shih Tzu.  Havanese are usually kissers - does Ivy Lou love to give you kisses?


----------



## PetiteChou

I have a Lionhead Dwarf Bunny (he doesn't really  have a mane though), he's about 5 years old now.
I really want a Holland Lop now, but I have to wait until I graduate school and get my own place D:

Anyways, his name is Link (if anyone plays Legend of Zelda would get this  )


When he was a baby...










recent..


----------



## illusions

I have a mutt dog... Tasha, she has separation anxiety; she must have been abandoned by previous owners. We adopted her 4 years ago.

_I just love the fall colors ._..





_She was stubborn here, wouldn't listen to me; so then her collar became my subject_


----------



## illusions

And a french bulldog - Jenna; we had her when she was only 8 months old.


----------



## HeavenAF

PetiteChou said:


> I have a Lionhead Dwarf Bunny (he doesn't really  have a mane though), he's about 5 years old now.
> I really want a Holland Lop now, but I have to wait until I graduate school and get my own place D:
> 
> Anyways, his name is Link (if anyone plays Legend of Zelda would get this  )
> 
> 
> When he was a baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent..



OH MY I LOVE YOUR BUNNY!!!!! is it a nice bunny?? i really just want to snuggle it lol

I just got a Lincoln MKX and I named it Zelda... so I am loving his name


----------



## HeavenAF

So I have already shown my pets, but I just had to throw this picture out there 



Best 3 dollars I ever spent!


----------



## ParisLV

Okay I posted a picture of my Poodle a few days ago, but here's a picture of her today, in Louis Vuitton surrounded by her SAs.  She has on LV Collar, Leash and Bandeau.  I had to really lighten the shot so you could see her, she was blending into their sea of black!


----------



## SuSu Musa

hahahaha you made my day with this pic


----------



## PetiteChou

HeavenAF said:


> OH MY I LOVE YOUR BUNNY!!!!! is it a nice bunny?? i really just want to snuggle it lol
> 
> I just got a Lincoln MKX and I named it Zelda... so I am loving his name




He's pretty nice, but he's kind of short tempered D:
Lionheads are tend to be very skittish, so they probably won't let you pet them when they come to you (if I want to sit with him, I have to pick him up)
I heard Holland Lops are alot more relaxed and love to be petted though.


----------



## lizmarielowe

PetiteChou said:


> I have a Lionhead Dwarf Bunny (he doesn't really  have a mane though), he's about 5 years old now.
> I really want a Holland Lop now, but I have to wait until I graduate school and get my own place D:
> 
> Anyways, his name is Link (if anyone plays Legend of Zelda would get this  )
> 
> 
> When he was a baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent..




Heyyy I have one too!!
The name is Schizo Vuitton LOL My little brother and I named him when we were.. mhmmm no idea.. he's 6years old now.. 
so my brother was 6 and I was mhmm 14.. Schizo because schizophrenia is his thing.. he's really CRAZY.. 
and vuitton because the bunny we had before him was named Sonny Chanel since we didn't know if he was a boy or a girl.. 
and we felt like vuitton was a good family name.


----------



## HeavenAF

lizmarielowe said:


> Heyyy I have one too!!
> The name is Schizo Vuitton LOL My little brother and I named him when we were.. mhmmm no idea.. he's 6years old now..
> so my brother was 6 and I was mhmm 14.. Schizo because schizophrenia is his thing.. he's really CRAZY..
> and vuitton because the bunny we had before him was named Sonny Chanel since we didn't know if he was a boy or a girl..
> and we felt like vuitton was a good family name.



ADORABLE! I just love bunnies


----------



## lizmarielowe

HeavenAF said:


> ADORABLE! I just love bunnies



Me too (:
I'm trying to find pics of my dogs too..
i love pets 33333


----------



## lizmarielowe

These are my two boxers Pirate and Princess.
I love them, although they live at my grans'.
I don't have good pics.. sorrryyyyy!!


----------



## missgiannina

1 pomeranian-puka, 3 rabbits-lulu, binky , bubu, 7 chinchillas-esbi, chynchi, traveler, lily, mindy, delilah, skinny. 1 betta fish-ruby 3 goldfish- yet to be named


----------



## momtok

*Post 1 of 4*

Ok ... well ... here come the birds.

I'm going to split this up into four posts, simply because I have 10 birds to show, 8 of which are living and 2 of which are recently deceased. I'm going to start with the deceased, simply because we are still in mourning. I grew up with lots and lots of pets (dogs, cats, rabbits, fish, birds), but the birds were always my favorites. As a child, I had pet* chickens, pigeons, and budgies* (small parrots, often called parakeets).

The first story is long, but that's because her life was a fascination, and she may some day end up in a veterinary text book.

*First is Corazon (Spanish for "heart"),* and she was a Maximillian Pionus Parrot, hatched by a very reputable local hobbyist. She was hatched April of 1995, and I purchased her for myself as my Physics Ph.D. graduation gift when I moved out of graduate student housing and into my own apartment, 1995. And yes, she was my "heart".

At her very first vet visit, she was diagnosed with a heart murmur. Not deadly, but something to monitor. In one year's time that magically cleared up *on its own*, but she was then diagnosed with a sudden, congenital *calcium deficiency*. Her heart had cleared up, but her calcium had suddenly dropped so low that she broke a wing just flapping like birds normally do. That calcium deficiency lasted for fourteen years, during which time I gave her oral calcium supplementation literally every other evening.

And our birds *do* have a stellar diet, including specially formulated pellets and lots and lots of "human" food. We also go to one of the *best* avian vets on East Coast USA. Dr. Wright specializes in avian medicine, exotics medicine, does second-opinion consultations and occasional surgeries for at least two zoos and one raptor sanctuary, and his father was both 1) considered by many to be the best bird orthopedics specialist on the East Coast, and 2) the chairmain of Pennsylvania's Veterinary Exam Board for many many years. ........ What I'm saying is that our veterinarian is perhaps God's gift to birds ... but even he couldn't figure out what was going on with Cora . He sought second opinions from specialists at numerous avian medicine conferences, and still no one knew what was going on.

We monitored Cora closely for fourteen years, including lots and lots of routine bloodwork. In June of 2010, her calcium deficiency magically cleared up *on its own*, and her *kidneys* started to fail. For the next six months, Dr. Wright fought to figure out what was going on with her kidneys, again to no avail. We spent about $6000 buying her six more months of a comfortable life, and she died, literally in my hands, on Dec. 26, 2009, just a little over a year ago. She died naturally at home, was quite active and affectionate up until her last few hours, but was on a prescribed oral opiate to make sure she wasn't in pain. She did have a very good Christmas the day before.

Dr. Wright had her tissue samples sent to a retired gentleman whom Dr. Wright considers to be America's best avian (bird) pathologist. The results were --- *auto immune disease*. That's what had been going on for her nearly 15 years of life, and that's why no one could figure it out. Very little is known about the disease in birds. Our Cora, however, might, just might, end up as a case study some day in a veterinary text book. Her species can normally live to the age of 40, and it's probably a miracle that we kept her going so well for 15, considering she was a "conundrum" (as Dr. Wright says) for her entire life. Cora's ashes sit in a Nativity/Creche I keep displayed year round.

*Anyway ... this is/was Corazon (Cora)* ... who truly was my baby ---







.
.
.

*And then the other bird that we recently lost --- Persephone (Percy for short), a pied cockatiel.*

Percy came to us from an SPCA in 2000, and she was already 7 years old at the time. Her previous owner was an elderly woman who had to enter a nursing home, and so had to give Percy up. We were told that Percy was a boy since Percy had never laid any eggs. Our vet tested her, and nope, Percy was a girl. So hubby "officially" renamed her Persephone, but we continued to call her Percy.

Feb 20, 2010 was a pivotal day in our house. This was two months after Corazon died. On Feb. 20, 1) our daughter earned her silver sash in Kung Fu (one step below black sash), 2) our two baby red-bellied parrots came home (you'll see them further below), and 3) Percy got sick.

Long story made short, Percy had never laid an egg in her life, and had very few problems during the 10 years we had her. However, at the elderly (for a cockatiel) age of 17, her body suddenly decided to lay an egg. The yolk mistakenly went into her abdomen instead of the oviduct, caused an infection called "egg yolk peritinitis". That, too, is very difficult to detect, because it's often the secondary infections, caused by the abdominal infection, that actually kill the bird. At first, it's hard to figure out exactly "what" you're fighting. Anyway, bird lungs are different than mammal lungs, and the infection in her abdomen easily moved into her lungs. It was that infection in her lungs that actually killed her. So, only two months after Corazon's death, and with two new young birds in the house, we and our vet fought for two weeks before Percy finally passed. She died in their vet hospital. Percy's ashes sit in the Nativity/Creche next to Cora's.

(And if I may be so bold ... we do believe that we are visited by Cora and Percy. Strange things have happened, particularly with things falling from shelves ... things that were especially loved by Cora and/or Percy. We also catch glimpses of moving things that shouldn't actually be there. So we do believe that they're "still here".)

*Anyway, this is/was Percy* ---


----------



## momtok

*Post 2 of 4*

Ok, the rest will go faster (I hope ... I really am sorry for the rambling, but these birds all came to us for unique reasons).

These are our current birds. ....

*Next is Sydney, a sun conure*. We got him in 2000 at the age of 5, he is now around 16 years old, and he could go to around age 25 or 30. We were told that Sydney had been abused by his previous owners, a young couple. In particular, the woman had "turned" on Sydney after she (the woman) had had a baby. Soon after that, Sydney was dropped off at a pet store. We got him soon after. ........ As such, Sydney *hates* all women, and I'm certain he plots my death daily.  When our daughter came home from China, as a 10-month old baby, Sydney also tried to take a bite out of her too. Why? Because Sydney saw a new baby in the house, and was worried we would probably turn on him or dump him off at a pet store again. Instead, we simply moved his cage to an area where he can only get to us when we go and retrieve him. He still feels "included in the daily bustle of the house", is always near both us and the other birds, but he can't simply jump off his cage and get to one us. My husband, however, cuddles with Sydney for at least an hour every evening. Sydney is very spoiled, very cuddled by hubby, and simply holds a tentative "truce" with daughter and I. (Though I'm sure he'd drive daughter and us out of the house if he could.  )

*This is Sydney* ---








.
.
.


*The next two are Noah and Alma*, an African ringneck and Indian ringneck respectively. They look very similar, but we can tell them apart.

*Noah* came to us in 2006, at approximately 4 years old. He had been neglected by his previous owner, never even given a name, and rarely taken out of his cage. (Birds are *very* social, and if hand-raised properly, crave human contact.) Eventually, Noah's previous owner simply dumped him off at a pet store. We got him, and our daughter named him "Noah". I spent three months (and a lot of bloody fingers), re-teaching him how to sit on a finger. He's now very social ... still bites a little harder than he needs to ... but is just the biggest flirt you'll ever meet. He's now around 8 years old (actually, he's the about same age as our daughter), and could go to around age 25 or 30.

*Alma* came from the same hobbyist who hatched Cora. He was still a baby when we got him in 1998, soon after our wedding. He was our chosen "wedding gift" from husband's grandmother. He's now almost 13 years old, and could go to around 25 or 30. .... And yes, "Alma" is usually a girl's name, while our bird Alma is a boy. That's because with ringnecks, you cannot visually tell their gender until they reach about three years old. And either way, the sex didn't matter because we named him Alma for another reason. I was once told that "Alma" can mean "soul" in Spanish. So "Corazon and Alma" were "heart and soul".

*Noah* is on the left, *Alma* is on the right ---


----------



## momtok

*Post 3 of 4*

Next are our two Red-Bellied Parrots, *Rubicon (Ruby for short) and Paparadscha (Poppy for short)*. If you know jewelry, you'll recognize 'Ruby' and 'Paparadscha' as the red and orange versions of corrundum (sapphire). Names chosen because these birds have bright orange stomachs, and rust-red rings in their eyes.

After Cora died last year, we decided to get another larger parrot, as a baby, so that our daughter could really learn what birds are like in their youngest years. We went to a woman who is both a rescuer and a hobbyist breeder, and who is extremely well recommended by our avian vet. She had these two baby boys. We technically chose Ruby first, but we could not take him home yet because he was still being hand-fed. We visited the babies almost every day for the next two months, and during that time, we decided we would take Poppy as well. We did not want to spend our lives watching Ruby live like a king, while worrying about how his brother was doing in some other home. So we took them both, and they live together in Cora's old palace-of-a-cage. They're a little 1 year old now, and could go to around age 30 to 35.

*In the first picture, daughter is holding Ruby, and Poppy is sitting on the table* (Poppy's colors are a little washed out by the flash). Yes, they look very much alike, but we can tell the difference.

*In the second picture,* *daughter was holding Ruby* two days after we first met him. He was about 1 & 1/2 months old at the time, was not weaned, and was still covered with many pin feathers. ...













.
.
.


*Next is Chrissy the lovebird*. She's a Dutch Blue mutation (heavy on the lavender) of the Peach faced lovebird species. Natural Peace faced lovebirds are green bodied with peach faces/chests. Chrissy is grey-blue instead of green, and white instead of peach. Between her wings, on her back, she has a lavender/purple tint. And on her forehead, if you look closely, you can see she still has a few "spots" of peach like her long ago ancestors.

While we were visiting Ruby and Poppy at the hobbyest/rescuer, Chrissy was dropped off. (Like I said, this woman does rescues/rehabs/rehomes, as well as the small-scale breeding she also does.) ....... Anyway, we took her, and we are Chrissy's third (and permanent) home. She was approximately 3 years old when we got her in January of 2010, so she's about 4 years old by now. She is truly a cuddle bug, and will spend hours under your hand getting heady rubs and body massages. ---


----------



## momtok

*Post 4 of 4*

*And finally, Gracie and Peep*. Both of these are "plain-colored", grey, female cockatiels. In the wild, females are grey (exactly like Gracie and Peep), and the males are grey with yellow heads. Over the years, breeding programs have produced yellow, white, cinnamon, and all sorts ofo different color variations. But these two little ladies are the "original wild" color, which should actually, hopefully, make their genetics healthier.

*First, Peep* ...
When Percy (the white and yellow cockatiel in my first post) died in March of 2010, we decided to get another. This same rescuer/hobbyist from which we got Ruby and Poppy, and who re-homed Chrissy with us, also had Peep as a "left-over" from an earlier breeding season. What that means is that Peep was from an earlier clutch of baby cockatiels, and she was probably never adopted because she was not a more colorful mutation. (Also, males are more popular because males whistle and are more likely to talk.) So we took this little girl, and named her Peep (it was the Easter season at the time). She was about 8 months old when we brought her home in March 2010, so she is about 1 & 1/2 at the moment. Cockatiels can usually go to age 15-20.

*And finally Gracie* ...
Gracie also came from the same rescuer/hobbyist I've been mentioning, and was actually adopted within days of Peep. We did not, however, see Gracie coming.

This rescuer/hobbyist (I'm just going to call her "L") is usually very careful about who adopts a bird from her. Like I said, our vet loves L. But in Gracie's story, L made a mistake.

There had been another woman (I'd like to call **her** "sh*t-for-brains", or SFB for short) who had just adopted an Alexandrine parrot from L. (Alexandrine's look like our ringnecks above, but are just a little bigger.)

Anyway, L knew SFB's mother and family, and believed that SFB would be a good owner. Well, that's not how it turned out. SFB already had three cockatiels, and when she brought home the new Alexandrine, SFB's husband insisted that she either return the new Alexandrine, or get rid of her three cockatiels. So, SFB packed up her three cockatiels, whom she'd already had for three years, and dumped them off with L. She literally said, "I've decided to upgrade to the Alexandrine." ...... *What ... the ... f*ck?!?!*

I got to personally tell-off SFB myself.   And let me tell you, I enjoyed it.   You don't keep a pet for three years, then dump it off because you want to "upgrade".  And yes, I do worry from time to time about the Alexandrine, but at least we don't think SFB is abusive --- just shallow. L does know SFB's family, and it "sounds" like the Alexandrine is fine. Because of L's connection to the family, we do believe that if the Alexandrine gets "dumped", it'll be back with L. L can be very cunning if she needs to be. (And no, SFB will never get another bird from L.)

*Anyway, our Gracie* was one of those three cockatiels. L kept two of the cockatiels that seemed to be bonded to each other, and L begged us to take "the little one" -- Gracie. 

Like Peep, Gracie is the natural "wild" grey color. Gracie was around 3 years old when we got her in March of 2010, so she'd be about 4 years old now. Can go to age 15-20. Gracie and Peep live as "sisters", sharing Percy's old cage.

Gracie and Peep have become "our daughter K's birds", and daughter K spends about an hour every evening sitting with "the little ladies" (as K refers to them). And again, yes, they look very much alike, but we can tell the difference.

*Peep is on the left, and Gracie is on the right* ...






---------------------

And our flock photo album is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=6566&pictureid=70465

Ok, I'm done. Sorry that was so long. 

.


----------



## lizmarielowe

Last post in this thread LOL
my border collie gaia, my great dane byron and my mom's (teacup.. she says so but i'm not that sure) pomeranian named lady (:


----------



## Bijouxlady

lightdays said:


> Omg your dogs are so adorable!!!  The picture of you and your dog is aw, very sweet. The middle one with the two dogs is so cute! Love the pictures!


Thank you *Lightdays! My maltese Lexie is soooo bossy even though she's only 5 1/2 lb. Valentino lets her be the boss on most days!*


----------



## Claraluvsbags

LoveBolsas said:


> Since we are getting to know more about each other like the types of things we have like our cars, beauty products, clothing, hobbies, and etc.
> I also love animals I have 4 now
> 1) Chiuaua named Tootsie
> 2) Yorki named Joey
> 3) Black Pit named Roxy
> 4) Blue Pit named Jenny
> she is my new addition she is only 4 months. I find that LV lovers have lots of things they love and are passionate about and my pets are one of them. I dont know how to post pics can you guys tell me how I would love to show my doggy's with you guys. (Also if their are some LV lovers that dont own pets _why not_?)




Hello, thanks for sharing pictures of your adorable pets.  I have a 2 yr old Yorkshire named Diego, he's amazing .


----------



## HeavenAF

lizmarielowe said:


> Last post in this thread LOL
> my border collie gaia, my great dane byron and my mom's (teacup.. she says so but i'm not that sure) pomeranian named lady (:



 I have 2 great danes!!! how great are they?!


----------



## lizmarielowe

HeavenAF said:


> I have 2 great danes!!! how great are they?!



Really??? That's awsome ehehe (:
they're amazing! You can't help but love them eheheh


----------



## Pinkcaviar

*momtok*, I just wanted to let you know I really enjoyed reading each and every one of the story of your birds! They are beautiful and you have a such a big heart for helping the ones in need! I also love animals and hope to one day adopt one of my own, I have two spoiled dogs right now and  just need more time and space for another pet!


----------



## ParisLV

Here's my standard poodle posing with "her" SAs.  They escort us into the mall so she can spend time in the store too!!


----------



## ParisLV

Whoops, I tried to catch that before it posted.  I somehow thought this was a new thread and I think I posted that picture a few days ago when it was taken.  Sorry!


----------



## ladyraven65

Three chihuahuas and a very tolerant Great Dane!


----------



## mimi

Always cats in my heart! 

For nearly 18 years we shared our lives with 3 ladies (simple european short hair). After the last lady died in June 2010 we decided to stay alone. But only, when we got a help-call in September for 3 kitten, we instantly said yes to get them with us: two brothers with their cousin. We were over the moon as they arrived, so cute little furry ones! Over christmas, the strongest of the kitten got sick. We had him in hospital for nearly 10 days, nobody found out about his illness, to save him from more pain and more investigations we decided to put this beloved baby to sleep. We are so sad about loosing him with only 5 months; but his brother and cousin give us so much joy every day! And perhaps, in the next summer...

A life without cats? I tried it for 2 months. Impossible


----------



## minababe

my love: Chloe


----------



## dlynn

I have two maltese boys . . . Nick & Ski 4yrs.old


----------



## sammie225

My Bernese Mountain Dog named Mumble
in this pictures he wears his christmas tie and sits next to his own christmas tree


----------



## momtok

Pinkcaviar said:


> *momtok*, I just wanted to let you know I really enjoyed reading each and every one of the story of your birds! They are beautiful and you have a such a big heart for helping the ones in need! I also love animals and hope to one day adopt one of my own, I have two spoiled dogs right now and just need more time and space for another pet!


 
Aww, thanks *Pinkcaviar*  . That attitude -- _"I have two spoiled dogs right now and just need more time and space for another pet!"_ -- is a good thing in shaping one's own life and perspective, and a good one to pass on to the next generation.


----------



## Rensa4LV

My mom has 2 king Charles spaniëls.
I have no dogs, i luv cats.


----------



## AndyLVoe

I have 3 dogs.. 

Vegas, my 13 year old, amazing German Shepherd ( it's her birthday today!)
Rico my 4 year old Pomeranian Chihuahua cross he's beyond cute! 
Rosabelle (AKA Rosie) my 3 year old Yorkshire Terrier.. We just love them.


----------



## Bijouxlady

sammie225 said:


> My Bernese Mountain Dog named Mumble
> in this pictures he wears his christmas tie and sits next to his own christmas tree


He is a beautiful boy! How old is he in this pic? How cute to have his own little Christmas tree! Shhhh, don't tell my 3! They'll feel left out!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I have a Maltese named Snoopy.


----------



## AndyLVoe

AndyLVoe said:


> I have 3 dogs..
> 
> Vegas, my 13 year old, amazing German Shepherd ( it's her birthday today!)
> Rico my 4 year old Pomeranian Chihuahua cross he's beyond cute!
> Rosabelle (AKA Rosie) my 3 year old Yorkshire Terrier.. We just love them.








I think I might have figured out this pic. size thing! yay!


----------



## raquelmister

petitechou said:


> i have a lionhead dwarf bunny (he doesn't really  have a mane though), he's about 5 years old now.
> I really want a holland lop now, but i have to wait until i graduate school and get my own place d:
> 
> Anyways, his name is link (if anyone plays legend of zelda would get this :d )
> 
> 
> when he was a baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent..



soooo cute!!!


----------



## raquelmister

jen_sparro said:


> added a new member to the family- alphonse (alfie) my half moggy half siamese little man



awwwwwwe!!!


----------



## raquelmister

illusions said:


> I have a mutt dog... Tasha, she has separation anxiety; she must have been abandoned by previous owners. We adopted her 4 years ago.
> 
> _I just love the fall colors ._..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _She was stubborn here, wouldn't listen to me; so then her collar became my subject_



Such a cute pup!!


----------



## Spork

My 4 year old pup named Molly 





My horses. Lilly (the light brown one) and Dorry (the dark brown one). 





My first love, shadow. She's 10 years old.  





My chocolate lab! His name is Rusty. This is when he was a pup.





him now.


----------



## sammie225

@bijouxlady : oh thank you so much  he is 7 months old in this pic


----------



## Coach Lover Too

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I have a Maltese named Snoopy.



Oh I have a maltese too!!! Adorable!!


----------



## heart goes boOm

shiba inu puppy!


----------



## nicolemonroe.

I have a mut lol.
he's a maltese/yorkie.
his name is dior.=)


----------



## Bijouxlady

Awwww, he's not a mutt! He's a designer doggie! Soooo cute! How old is dior?


----------



## nicolemonroe.

Bijouxlady said:


> Awwww, he's not a mutt! He's a designer doggie! Soooo cute! How old is dior?



he'll be 3 april 10th i think.
his birthday is sometime between the 7th and the 12th but im not sure which date.


----------



## sansandy

Here's my baby, Sandy  He's a Yorkie. That's what he does when he smells food - begging!


----------



## HeavenAF

can everyone please say a prayer for this little snuggle monster? she is having surgery today


----------



## Ms_Max

HeavenAF said:


> can everyone please say a prayer for this little snuggle monster? she is having surgery today
> View attachment 1301774


 
Aww, of course!


----------



## ilovenicebags

I was a cat person and the got married and I inherited a pitt bull. He is in my avatar, I love him dearly but I miss my kitties 

I am always on icanhascheezburger looking at cats to remind me of the great creatures they are.

Your goggie is in my prayers


----------



## lindylee

dlynn said:


> I have two maltese boys . . . Nick & Ski 4yrs.old


 

I have a 3 1/2 pound female Maltese named Lola who is 6 years old.


----------



## msresinhead

I have a female Bichon Frise & she's 13 years old. A real character!


----------



## bling-nut

I have 2 wieners! Brandy and Bella Bad


----------



## designerdiva40

msresinhead said:


> I have a female Bichon Frise & she's 13 years old. A real character!


 
I have a Bichon female who is 10 & they are right little characters, mine think she owns my house, I am the lodger lol, does yours bark alot.


----------



## designerdiva40

I own a Bichon Frise, Lhaso Aphso, long haired Chihuaha & a short haired Chihuaha, so I have a very busy & noisy house.


----------



## ladyraven65

Three Chihuahuas and a Great Dane! (The Chihuahuas rule the house and my Great Dane pretends they aren't even there.)


----------



## roseylovestosho

A plus-size, floppy-eared, yorkshire terrier named Teddy


----------



## mballen

Romi the Doberman and Anna the Tabbycat


----------



## bunnches

I have a 4 year old Boston Terrier named Winston.  Hes my avatar.  I LOVE cats so much, but my husband is allergic and I now have become a dog lover too!  Hes the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## designerdiva40

ladyraven65 said:


> Three Chihuahuas and a Great Dane! (The Chihuahuas rule the house and my Great Dane pretends they aren't even there.)


 
Yep my short haired girl Chi rules the house, she bullys all the rest apart from the Bichon whos the Boss & thinks she owns the house, I think Chi's have great personalities they think there a big dog trapped in a tiny dogs body lol.

By the way I love your Avatar, your doggies are so cute.


----------



## designerdiva40

bunnches said:


> I have a 4 year old Boston Terrier named Winston. Hes my avatar. I LOVE cats so much, but my husband is allergic and I now have become a dog lover too! Hes the sweetest thing ever!


 
I love the Boston Terrier, would love to own one but already have 4 dogs so I think I have enough, your dog is cute


----------



## abbie001

Two Weinie dogs . A dapple named ' Lola' & a red one named ' Sir Weinie' .  And my youngest daughter has a Black mouth curr named ' Tuff'


----------



## ArizonaCS

I have a Hanoverian gelding...






And two dogs... one is a Boxer/Pit Bull and the other is a Terrier/Pit Bull! They would choose to "tan" all day if I let them. They were both rescues are are the sweetest girls ever!


----------



## ashlc68

roseylovestosho said:


> A plus-size, floppy-eared, yorkshire terrier named Teddy



so cute!


----------



## ladyraven65

designerdiva40 said:


> Yep my short haired girl Chi rules the house, she bullys all the rest apart from the Bichon whos the Boss & thinks she owns the house, I think Chi's have great personalities they think there a big dog trapped in a tiny dogs body lol.
> 
> By the way I love your Avatar, your doggies are so cute.


 Yes, Chihuahuas definitely are BIG dogs in a little dogs body! They are sweet though!


----------



## ladyraven65

ArizonaCS said:


> I have a Hanoverian gelding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two dogs... one is a Boxer/Pit Bull and the other is a Terrier/Pit Bull! They would choose to "tan" all day if I let them. They were both rescues are are the sweetest girls ever!


 Your gelding is beautiful! I have always wanted a horse but never had the room for one. Your Pit Bull mixes are gorgeous, too. I had a Boxer/Pit Bull rescue from Puerto Rico who was such a sweet tempered girl. She finally passed last year and we still miss her terribly.


----------



## inch37




----------



## nchid2700

Big Poopsie and Little Poopsie (aka...Poopsie-Woo and Poopsie-Wiggles)...  My little babies!!!  Bigguns is a Siamese Dumbo Rex...he has curly hair and black markings like a Siamese cat, and loooves to lick and give kisses!  Littles is a Dumbo Fawn-Blazed Dwarf...and "dwarf" he's not!  He has a big fat belly that drags on the ground and short little legs, but MASSIVE ears and eyes!  In another thread I have pics of them hanging out in a little LV pochette... 











And FYI...I currently have a JUICY carrier to transport them in, but totally plan on getting an LV pet carrier in the future...lol...

Oh, and BTW...THIS IS WHY PEOPLE LIKE ME SHOULDN'T OWN PETS:


----------



## aigen22

nchid2700 said:


> Big Poopsie and Little Poopsie (aka...Poopsie-Woo and Poopsie-Wiggles)... My little babies!!! Bigguns is a Siamese Dumbo Rex...he has curly hair and black markings like a Siamese cat, and loooves to lick and give kisses! Littles is a Dumbo Fawn-Blazed Dwarf...and "dwarf" he's not! He has a big fat belly that drags on the ground and short little legs, but MASSIVE ears and eyes! In another thread I have pics of them hanging out in a little LV pochette...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And FYI...I currently have a JUICY carrier to transport them in, but totally plan on getting an LV pet carrier in the future...lol...
> 
> Oh, and BTW...THIS IS WHY PEOPLE LIKE ME SHOULDN'T OWN PETS:


 
ohh, so cute

I have a chihuahua named Peanut and a bunny named Butter... I know combined its peanutbutter... hey shoot me


----------



## Deelish79

My boy, Oscar (yorkie) and girl, Bella (shih-tzu)


----------



## NoSnowHere

A yellow lab and a bichon friese.


----------



## JoMo

Two Yorkies. Rex (boy) and Rudy (girl).


----------



## Denaroo

*I have a cat, Jim.. in my avatar :greengrin:*


----------



## chanel*liz

i have two little shih tzus that can fit in all my LV bags..


----------



## ArizonaCS

ladyraven65 said:


> Your gelding is beautiful! I have always wanted a horse but never had the room for one. Your Pit Bull mixes are gorgeous, too. I had a Boxer/Pit Bull rescue from Puerto Rico who was such a sweet tempered girl. She finally passed last year and we still miss her terribly.


Thank you! I don't have room either, so I have to board him at a stable. So sorry to hear of your loss! The breed is horribly stereotyped and are usually the sweetest things!


----------



## ParisLV

_Weeeellll, this LV lover's pet is the kind that ....
1. Smiles when she's wearing LV!
2. Is a good girl in LV while Mommy and Sissy are shopping!
3. And the kind that has her "own" SAs!  hehehee_


----------



## msresinhead

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a Bichon female who is 10 & they are right little characters, mine think she owns my house, I am the lodger lol, does yours bark alot.



Not now that she's older, she only barks if someone knocks on the door. When she was younger she used to bark if someone was walking down the street and at anything that moved in the backyard - birds, cats etc. 
She's mellowed alot in the last year or two. But she's still a bundle of energy & loves to play when it suits her of course.


----------



## roseylovestosho

Deelish79 said:


> My boy, Oscar (yorkie) and girl, Bella (shih-tzu)



How darling they both are! I'm a bit partial to yorkies though


----------



## Weekend shopper

I have a 11 year-old Pom Chi that is the love of my life!  Her name is Muffin.


----------



## him8nce_momma69

Yorkie


----------



## amstevens714

w/br chihuahua papillon mix and a bl/tn cocker spaniel - the cocker spaniel decided it would be prudent to eat a stuffed animal and the surgery was $4000. Thats a lot of LV darnit!


----------



## psxgurl

Here are my little chubby loves:

Simba and Sasha.  Got them from the SPCA near me and I couldn't separate them from each other so I got both! 

My bf and I caught each of the kittys while they were yawning 









And here they are sleeping yin/yang style:


----------



## nchid2700

aigen22 said:


> ohh, so cute
> 
> I have a chihuahua named Peanut and a bunny named Butter... I know combined its peanutbutter... hey shoot me



Awww...thanks!   Hahaha...and I looove the names of your animals...  Did you plan that?


----------



## CdnPurseGirl

I love all the pics of everyone's furry children!

I have a white Jack Russell as seen in my avatar. He's a lovable b*st*rd.  I'm wondering what he'd look like with an LV collar.


----------



## aigen22

nchid2700 said:


> Awww...thanks!  Hahaha...and I looove the names of your animals... Did you plan that?


 
When I got the dog, I just want to name him peanut, then a friend gave us a bunny that is also black so I decided to name him butter because I love peanutbutters... heheh


----------



## lv_addiction33

my two YORKIES - Toki & Kobi   'em!!!


----------



## conniec.4

omg, all such adorable furry babies!! i have a 1 1/2 year old black lab who is spoiled rotten and a 9 month kitten i rescued from a park....plan on getting more when we move


----------



## Bonjourkiana

She is 8 months old right now...


----------



## Bonjourkiana

She is about 9 weeks old here...


----------



## deem0nessa

she's totally adorable and so smart and wise looking even so young! and btw LOVE her name!!!


----------



## twilldy

My baby is named after my love for LV 

Meet my 3 1/2 month old mini dachshund LOUIS


----------



## CAM22

I have a 2.5 year old Boston, named Hailey


----------



## VSOP

I have a 7 yr old Yorkie Terrier named Maxwell. He is a handful.


----------



## designvixen

My absolutely beautiful little girl, Snoe. She's such a lovely cat!


----------



## ttn0053

I have a Yorkshire Terrier named Dirk! He just turned 1 on Super Bowl Sunday!!


----------



## sw515315

I have one blue nose pitbull and a brindle american pitbull. my babies!!!! both about 75 pounds each! I love them so much!!!


----------



## thedeathparade

I have a 30 pound Siamese named Sesame and a normal size solid black kitty named Monkey.


----------



## tessa06

Aaaww.. I love this thread..

All your pets look so cute and adorable..

Here's my adorable baby pug named *Purple*.. He just turned 2 on Feb 1st.

He doesn't like when we dress him up.. But we still do every Halloween.


----------



## Cricket123

Omg! I love this thread.... I love to see pictures of everyone's furry children!


----------



## HoneyHoney

Omg everyone have sooooo cute pets! I love animals, and my pets is a big part of my life. 

Here is my babies. Persian kitten Tiger, my little piggy, grunting a lot.
Then you have my turtle Bahiti, my little princess. 
Last but not least Zorro, black exotic shorthair. Beloved spoiled brat


----------



## valleydolldiva

3 Bostons, Brooklyn Belle, Armani, and 
J-Moo ( short for Jaqubeam Mugattoo, the designer from Zoolander)


----------



## SchaalBWife

OMGosh... I love this!  Everyone's babies are soooo cute!  Meet my loves, Coco Bean and Ginger!


----------



## SchaalBWife

CAM22 said:


> I have a 2.5 year old Boston, named Hailey



Just adorable!


----------



## toujours*chic

Tabby persian (my signature) "Bob Cat" and French Bulldog "Oda Mae"


----------



## LaGeekChic

I've been having kitten fever the past weeks. But I know my boyfriend won't let us have one.


----------



## Diyana83

I have a 5 year old persian ginger colored cat. Got her when she was almost 2months old. Not bigger than the palm of my hand. Now she's almost 15 pounds. My boyfriend - now my hubby, bought her for me. I love my cat so much. Pretty much my baby .


----------



## jen_sparro

I have a labrador (Toby, 14yrs old), a bullmastiff (Tigerlily, 7yrs old), Baby (Turkish Van cat, adopted when she was 9yrs old, she's 11 now) and our newest member of the family, my baby: Alphonse (Alfie), a siamese cross, he's 1 and a bit years old.


----------



## IN LVOE

i have a 4yr old cat called ginger, she is a total nut case!!!!! and we love her!!! she plays hockey better than some professional hockey players!!!!


----------



## skier

A 4 month old Wirehaired Pointing Griffon, his name is Wiley


----------



## Bonjourkiana

deem0nessa said:


> she's totally adorable and so smart and wise looking even so young! and btw LOVE her name!!!


 Hi...I didn't know who you were talking to...but just in case you meant my Kona Star..I wanted to say Thank you...and didn't wanna be rude...just in case.


----------



## IN LVOE

jen_sparro said:


> I have a labrador (Toby, 14yrs old), a bullmastiff (Tigerlily, 7yrs old), Baby (Turkish Van cat, adopted when she was 9yrs old, she's 11 now) and our newest member of the family, my baby: Alphonse (Alfie), a siamese cross, he's 1 and a bit years old.


 that's one beautiful cat!!!!


----------



## deem0nessa

Bonjourkiana said:


> Hi...I didn't know who you were talking to...but just in case you meant my Kona Star..I wanted to say Thank you...and didn't wanna be rude...just in case.


Lol...sorry for not quoting so that you would know I was talking about miss k star!....


----------



## jen_sparro

IN LVOE said:


> that's one beautiful cat!!!!



thanks, he's a right poser when he sees the camera


----------



## madbag

<--- I've got these little rascals here: a 7 yr old Chihuahua and a 4 yr old Pomeranian.


----------



## smalltowngal

I have a golden retriever named Riley, he'll be 4 years old on Friday. He's my big baby- DH works away from home, is gone for 15 days, home for 13 so my dog definitely keeps me company. Just wish he could talk- I'd live to hear what he has to say


----------



## graebelle

I have an olde English bulldog named lolah.  She is 2

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## faintlymacabre

This is Sam.


----------



## eunaddict

I have a 10mth old West German Showline GSD pupster, Munich.


----------



## birkin girl

5 yr labradoodle ,3 yr mini wire hair daschund,4 yr peach Persian cat... Lost my 17 yr old shiz zu in September..


----------



## CAM22

SchaalBWife said:
			
		

> Just adorable!



Thanks!


----------



## LVBagLady

A persian cat. His name is Smitten.


----------



## bugn

When I first saw this thread, I thought oh wow I can't respond... but then tonight I thought what the hay... if they don't already think Im nuts by now... they will shortly! 
I was a cat person, and then I kind of inherited a chihuahua whom I fell in love with! She was like a soul mate to me (her pic is the nerd alert pic to the left.) The 25th of this month, I will have lost her a year now. I miss her everyday ANYWAY.... I got involved with chihuahua rescue about a year after I got her. Year 2001... and ended up keeping the unadoptable dogs or problem dogs or dogs we fell in love with. I have lost many dogs over the years that were already seniors or dogs with health issues. 

So as of right now.. I have 8 dogs all are chihuahuas except for 1 boston terrier & 1 dachshund mix. 3 cats and a blue and gold macaw who is very sick w/ the Avian Borna Virus. Our zoo keeps us from going on vacations and weekend trips. 
We have decided no more. So we aren't taking in anymore rescue dogs or fosters and as they die from old age or sickness we aren't going to get anymore so the closer we get to  the next 10 years of our life we have 1 or 2 dogs at the most. We are ready to travel more than once a year.


----------



## babyyorkie

Two yorkies


----------



## Sabinalynn

2 white Pekingese


----------



## LaGeekChic

babyyorkie said:


> Two yorkies



omg your yorkies are so precious!!


----------



## glitzzz

My boglen terrier, Marley (beagle and a boston terrier mix)... So much love for him!!


----------



## 914LVoe

I had a puggle for a year. His name was perry. But he was extremely loud. Barking alllll daaayy long. After getting pregnant, we had to part ways. It wouldn't have worked with the baby. He was so cute. But annoying. Gave him away to one of my husbands co workers. Which is great because we can still find out how he's doing.


----------



## erica_cfu

i don't have any pets yet. i would love to have an english bulldog someday though!! i will probably name him Caesar. am i nuts that i have already named him?


----------



## graebelle

erica_cfu said:


> i don't have any pets yet. i would love to have an english bulldog someday though!! i will probably name him Caesar. am i nuts that i have already named him?



LOVE BULLIES -  i have an olde english bulldog- and she is a stereotypical bully


----------



## Pursestan

I have a 7 year old domestic cat named Sirabi and a chinchilla named Sasha. I don't count my husband and two boys as pets, although sometimes they make just as much of a mess.


----------



## rvpooter

A Shipoo named Davis.


----------



## znzngo

My baby boy Tlo is a Maltipoo  (crossbreed between Maltese and toy poodle)
Here he is checking me out! LOL!!!!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Here's my baby, Rex. He's a Pompoo, half Pomeranian and half Poodle. He just turned 4 in October


----------



## bunnches

bugn said:


> When I first saw this thread, I thought oh wow I can't respond... but then tonight I thought what the hay... if they don't already think Im nuts by now... they will shortly!
> I was a cat person, and then I kind of inherited a chihuahua whom I fell in love with! She was like a soul mate to me (her pic is the nerd alert pic to the left.) The 25th of this month, I will have lost her a year now. I miss her everyday ANYWAY.... I got involved with chihuahua rescue about a year after I got her. Year 2001... and ended up keeping the unadoptable dogs or problem dogs or dogs we fell in love with. I have lost many dogs over the years that were already seniors or dogs with health issues.
> 
> So as of right now.. I have 8 dogs all are chihuahuas except for 1 boston terrier & 1 dachshund mix. 3 cats and a blue and gold macaw who is very sick w/ the Avian Borna Virus. Our zoo keeps us from going on vacations and weekend trips.
> We have decided no more. So we aren't taking in anymore rescue dogs or fosters and as they die from old age or sickness we aren't going to get anymore so the closer we get to the next 10 years of our life we have 1 or 2 dogs at the most. We are ready to travel more than once a year.


 
So sorry to hear of your loss!  I lost my beloved Snowshoe cat 5 years ago and I still miss him everyday. I was (and still am a cat person) but my DH is allergic, so now we have a great Boston Terrier too!  I just love him to pieces and was never a dog person before, but he has converted me!


----------



## mpctorres

*Here's my Baby Bunny.  

She's a rescue, adopted from ASPCA Manhattan (Upper East Side).   Adopted when she was 7 years old, Bunny is an elderly dog when she joined our family.*


----------



## peachylv

I have two cats.  My female is in my avatar and her name is Chloe and she is next to my Chloe bag.  My male is a tabby named Hubere.  They are "senior" kitties, ages 14 and 10 respectively.  I have had them since they were kittens.  I love them both very much.


----------



## znzngo

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Here's my baby, Rex. He's a Pompoo, half Pomeranian and half Poodle. He just turned 4 in October


Oh my goodness...Rex is just too cute


----------



## specme

I have 2 maltipoos. They are 2 years old.
One is a boy named Cowboy ( after the Dallas Cowboys )
One is a girl named Juicy ( yes after Juicy Couture - which my daughter loves !)
The funny thing about Juicy is she KNOWS her juicy couture bags. She loves to lay on mt daughters juicy bags when she has them out. We got daughter a sequin juicy bag for Xmas and after it was opened and the juicy box was empty ,the juicy dog,climbed into the box and was lying in it.
Juicy doesn't Ike her LV as much as she likes her Juicy !!


----------



## dpat13

I have a cairn terrier, like Toto except he is a wheaten color and he's bigger than most.


----------



## babyyorkie

LaGeekChic said:


> omg your yorkies are so precious!!


----------



## babyyorkie

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Here's my baby, Rex. He's a Pompoo, half Pomeranian and half Poodle. He just turned 4 in October


OMG he's adorable


----------



## Bonjourkiana

deem0nessa said:


> Lol...sorry for not quoting so that you would know I was talking about miss k star!....


 Thank you sooooooo much!!  Loved how you called her..Miss K Star!


----------



## noonoo07

I have two cats who are just "alley" cats. Love them to death!  Sorry they arent very photogenic!  Haha!

Sent from AT&T Wireless


----------



## captain_kiddle

Two Cavalier King Charles Spaniels..  This was taken when we first got them for Christmas 2003..  They were about 8 weeks old at the time.


----------



## skyqueen

mpctorres said:


> *Here's my Baby Bunny. *
> 
> *She's a rescue, adopted from ASPCA Manhattan (Upper East Side). Adopted when she was 7 years old, Bunny is an elderly dog when she joined our family.*


Good for you...Bunny looks so happy!!!


----------



## luxluna

ParisLV said:


> Here's my standard poodle posing with "her" SAs. They escort us into the mall so she can spend time in the store too!!


 
Love this picture!!! I showed it to my husband. We love black standard poos!


----------



## luxluna

sammie225 said:


> My Bernese Mountain Dog named Mumble
> in this pictures he wears his christmas tie and sits next to his own christmas tree


 
Wow, his own Christmas tree  Too cute!


----------



## Queen Maria

We rescued SUSHI on winter time and 
we just adopted FELIX last Saturday !!!





My BOYS


----------



## knittygirl

I have a boston terrorizer, I mean terrier, named Finola.  I wanted to call her Fin, but she won't answer to that.  She answers to Finola...and she wants to know when SHE gets an LV collar.  Brat!


----------



## znzngo

Loving all the pics of our adorable babies 
Wanted to share more pics of my baby boy


----------



## mandyglick

I love this thread!! I have a black French Bulldog named Sonny and a shih tzu mix named Cheeky


----------



## Liberty817

I have a boy miniature pinscher named Loki and a girl pug named Pixie. Love them to death. 

Loki is my model and Pixie is my love bug!


----------



## champsmom806

Here are my two boys, champ and diesel.


----------



## InimitableD

I have a shih tzu...he's pretty much like a baby to me.


----------



## Dianabanana12

champsmom806 said:


> Here are my two boys, champ and diesel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1719183



OMG im in love


----------



## Dianabanana12

My children, Leo & Princess. 

Leo I have had since a former co-workers kitty had his litter, and princess was a stray near my boyfriends house I fell in love with  she is kind of *****y since she is semi-feral, but she is also a purring machine, just depends on her mood lol.... Princess and Leo currently dont get a long, which breaks my heart so I have to keep them separated at ALL times, but here they are  Ekkk my babies I love them so much, pets are awesome, they never judge you or turn on you, they are just always there and oh so innocent


----------



## luxluna

znzngo said:


> Loving all the pics of our adorable babies
> Wanted to share more pics of my baby boy


 
Love all your TLo pictures!!


----------



## BaileyBunyard22

Im new on here!!! Obsessed with LV and I own a 5 pds. Maltese


----------



## ruriko

I have a pomeranian girl at home and she is 6 years old !


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I have an all white pomperanian called Tofu.... he has some very light beige patches on his body, but they are very very pale.... he loves to sit in his Sac Chien 40 during the walks with Chester! 

I also have a 45kg German Shephard called Chester.... hes my other pom.... he thinks he is a cat so he rubs his body all over me and then decides to sit on my lap when i am on the floor!


----------



## znzngo

luxluna said:


> Love all your TLo pictures!!


Thanks


----------



## anabg

I'm not sure if I posted before on this thread, but I guess I am the minority.  We have 3 crested geckos, although I would love to also have a dog.

This is the female (who laid 2 eggs yesterday) hiding behind a branch.


----------



## RedDuchess

Pit bull, Boykin Spaniel, and a Weimaraner pup, pictures...when they stand still long enough!!! LOL


----------



## Serina

Cocker Spaniel, Coco


----------



## Nastassya

anabg said:


> I'm not sure if I posted before on this thread, but I guess I am the minority.  We have 3 crested geckos, although I would love to also have a dog.
> 
> This is the female (who laid 2 eggs yesterday) hiding behind a branch.
> 
> View attachment 1719560



You are not the only one without dogs: I have a nice toad and several day geckos, but I love LV.


----------



## Belle79

I just smiled my way through this entire thread - it's my first time seeing it! I have two kitty rescues, *Bart* (tuxedo) and *Belle* (calico). Also throwing in a pic of my mom's Yorkiepoo *Lulu *- she's the queen


----------



## MoneyPennie

I have two black kitty's. Here is jack and then he has a little sister moxie.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

znzngo said:


> Loving all the pics of our adorable babies
> Wanted to share more pics of my baby boy




Omgosh! This looks just like my little Maltese PW! I was so lost after our youngest son moved 9 hours away to go to college and ended up adopting PW during our visit for Parent's Weekend. I always say he rescued me instead of the other way around. 
Love this thread!!


----------



## Mandy421

Italian Greyhound (Lucy) and Rat Terrier (Rudy).


----------



## Jen123

Belle79 said:


> I just smiled my way through this entire thread - it's my first time seeing it! I have two kitty rescues, *Bart* (tuxedo) and *Belle* (calico). Also throwing in a pic of my mom's Yorkiepoo *Lulu *- she's the queen



I have two rescue kitties too!!! Love them to death!!


----------



## the1kayladawn

This is Chester. 

He's a rescue, but the vet suspects he is a rottie lab cross. 

He looks like he's smiling all the time, and that makes me smile. 

Best buddy


----------



## cellardoor433

This is Cat - we adopted her from local RSPCA a few years ago, and the previous owner named her Lily, but she refused to respond when we initially called for her, but then dashed forward when we said, "Cat!" So she is now known as Cat. She is known to have her own heater, a special place at the desk (right on top of the laptop) and wakes us up at 4am with loud purrs.


----------



## LVCroissantPM

Black and white tuxedo cat named Ella. She's purrfect.


----------



## LVCroissantPM

She's actually a wonderkitty. At seven months old she was hit by a car and broke her back legs. We couldn't find her but six days later she clawed her way home. We found a great surgeon and she is now is in recovery.


----------



## ShopAddikt

I have two pomeranians- one creme and the other black.    This is Giorgio.


----------



## daffyleigh

I have a Cane Corso named Amadeus...


----------



## ninakt

Our cats. This such a nice thread. Everybodys pets are so cute!


----------



## chickieloveslv

I have a daft border terrier called Winnie... who is fortunately not interested in my LV goodies!


----------



## Weekend shopper

This is my baby! Her name is Muffin, and she is 11 years-old.  She is a rescue Pom/Chi


----------



## tobefetching

the1kayladawn said:


> This is Chester.
> 
> He's a rescue, but the vet suspects he is a rottie lab cross.
> 
> He looks like he's smiling all the time, and that makes me smile.
> 
> Best buddy


 

O... m... g... I want to rub that fat belly!!!


----------



## tobefetching

Time for my babies! The Scottie is a 12 year old pure bred named Shaggy. The CUTEST THING EVER is a 5 year old Shiranian (Pomeranian/shih tzu) named Sebastien. 














Showing his true form...




Sebastien changed color! This was him as a baby.




Last one! He's obsessed with Peeps!!!


----------



## the1kayladawn

tobefetching said:


> O... m... g... I want to rub that fat belly!!!



Hahaha! It's the best fat belly to rub! 

We're trying to get him to shed some pounds, but it's just NOT happening. Haha.


----------



## the1kayladawn

tobefetching said:


> Time for my babies! The Scottie is a 12 year old pure bred named Shaggy. The CUTEST THING EVER is a 5 year old Shiranian (Pomeranian/shih tzu) named Sebastien.
> 
> View attachment 1719859
> 
> 
> View attachment 1719871
> 
> 
> View attachment 1719863
> 
> 
> View attachment 1719864
> 
> 
> 
> Showing his true form...
> View attachment 1719865
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastien changed color! This was him as a baby.
> View attachment 1719866
> 
> 
> 
> Last one! He's obsessed with Peeps!!!
> View attachment 1719870



Omg I love that scotty... Hahaha so regal. What a handsome pup.


----------



## the1kayladawn

ShopAddikt said:


> I have two pomeranians- one creme and the other black.    This is Giorgio.



I want to squish him!


----------



## tobefetching

the1kayladawn said:


> Hahaha! It's the best fat belly to rub!
> 
> We're trying to get him to shed some pounds, but it's just NOT happening. Haha.


 
It's hard! My Scottie needs to lose a few too but he's an old man and he's not having it - eat and sleep are his agenda, none of this "exercise" crap.


----------



## jmaemonte

Oh I love to post pics of my furry children!!

Winston - male English Bulldog
Lola - female Brussels Griffon
Oscar - male Brussels Griffon


----------



## DznrBagLvr

This is possibly my favorite thread! Here's my baby...a Russian Blue named Buddy (he shares my love of LV)


----------



## Belle79

cellardoor433 said:


> This is Cat - we adopted her from local RSPCA a few years ago, and the previous owner named her Lily, but she refused to respond when we initially called for her, but then dashed forward when we said, "Cat!" So she is now known as Cat. She is known to have her own heater, a special place at the desk (right on top of the laptop) and wakes us up at 4am with loud purrs.


 
She is lovely and this is such a beautiful picture! 



LVCroissantPM said:


> View attachment 1719764
> 
> 
> Black and white tuxedo cat named Ella. She's purrfect.


 


LVCroissantPM said:


> She's actually a wonderkitty. At seven months old she was hit by a car and broke her back legs. We couldn't find her but six days later she clawed her way home. We found a great surgeon and she is now is in recovery.


 
That's an amazing and inspiring story - she's so lucky to have you to help her recover


----------



## Kimmie0501

I love this thread! All the animal pictures are so precious!

So many people have Shih Tzus here!  I do too!

Here's my first baby--Domino





He's turning 11 years old in November.





This is Oodle, she's 3 years old.  We are not exactly sure what breed she is, but we suspect a poodle mix...maybe with Maltese?


----------



## alecmargaret

I have 4 lovely doggies, two boys two girls. 
1. Shih Tzu girl call Bobo
2. Bichon Frise girl call Jojo
3. Yorkshire Terrier boy call Bibi
4. Shih Tzu/Yorkie crossed boy call Rocky









Sorry the photos not very good, hope you all dont mind!


----------



## RocGuy

I can resist this thread no longer.  

We have a large family. Lol

This is Harry and Oscar. 







The Yorkies, Cody and Tyler. 






Little George. He loves being under a blanket. 






Miss Maggie. The oldest of the bunch. 






And we have 4 pussycats!


----------



## Stangbabe64

Here is my baby boy "Whiskey Winfield". He is 7 and is an awesome bird dog.


----------



## LVBagLady

Smitten, when he was 6 yrs old. He turns 12 next month.


----------



## Louislove

What a fun thread, i love everyones pictures!
Here are the loves of my life lol
my lil man 7 year old boston terrier and my lil princess 5 year old chihuahua


----------



## kerpea30

Here's my fluffy (not fat) baby named Gidget. She has a shoe fetish...


----------



## Aab1983

These are my babies!! Lucy, Bella, and coco


----------



## the1kayladawn

tobefetching said:


> It's hard! My Scottie needs to lose a few too but he's an old man and he's not having it - eat and sleep are his agenda, none of this "exercise" crap.



Your scottie is adorable. 

I am so enjoying looking at everyone's fur-babies.


----------



## the1kayladawn

jmaemonte said:


> Oh I love to post pics of my furry children!!
> 
> Winston - male English Bulldog
> Lola - female Brussels Griffon
> Oscar - male Brussels Griffon



Oh my god. WINSTON. I LOVE HIM.


----------



## NewCoachQueen

I love this thread and ppl who love their pets. Have I posted Edward? He's a Pekinese.
His little face makes me happy  I don't show him, wasn't my world or my thing--just love him to pieces.

The very fluffy guy is Squeegee, Edward's Grand champion brother; I believe he's the #2 Peke. My friend (the breeder/owner/handler) is so wonderful. We're so proud of the Squeeg. I love Pekes!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

My two wiener dogs....






Archie




Otis


----------



## ShadowComet

I have two :
-Chihuahua mix named Comet
-Sheltie named Shadow


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I can't stop smiling at this thread!


----------



## boyoverboard

NewCoachQueen said:


> I love this thread and ppl who love their pets. Have I posted Edward? He's a Pekinese.
> His little face makes me happy  I don't show him, wasn't my world or my thing--just love him to pieces.
> 
> The very fluffy guy is Squeegee, Edward's Grand champion brother; I believe he's the #2 Peke. My friend (the breeder/owner/handler) is so wonderful. We're so proud of the Squeeg. I love Pekes!



The last photo is so adorable!!


----------



## NewCoachQueen

boyoverboard said:
			
		

> The last photo is so adorable!!



Ty!


----------



## lespreludes33

I have a beautiful golden retriever.


----------



## muranogrl

Some pics of my pugs!  Poppy (2) and Pickle (4 months). Love them to pieces.


----------



## tobefetching

jmaemonte said:


> Oh I love to post pics of my furry children!!
> 
> Winston - male English Bulldog
> Lola - female Brussels Griffon
> Oscar - male Brussels Griffon


 
Oh my... I'm not a mushy person, but that pic of Winston with (I assume) your son made my heart go all kinds of sore. ADORABLE!


----------



## bekahashlea

I have a Puggle (Beagle/pug mix). Her name is Finnley and I love her to death!! She just turned 2!  I adore her!


----------



## BaileyBunyard22

This is my little dog his name is bentley!!!!!


----------



## cellardoor433

Belle79 said:


> She is lovely and this is such a beautiful picture!
> 
> Thank you! We do love Cat dearly - she is very much a family member and not a pet (it's probably the reverse, where she owns us!).


----------



## shopgirl0047

I have a pomeranian named Chanel. She is 2 years old. 

Here she is with my husband in Sephora (at a dog friendly mall).


----------



## Dancechika24

I have the most adorable diva persian cat named Lola...


----------



## lovelycouturec

aahhh this thread melts my heart!!! you guys have so many adorable pets.   
i am a proud mother(haha) of a diva 4 year old Yorkie.
i *NEVER* knew i could *LOVE *as hard as i do with her
people call me crazy,but idc..in my eyes she is my babylol.

​


----------



## jmaemonte

tobefetching said:


> Oh my... I'm not a mushy person, but that pic of Winston with (I assume) your son made my heart go all kinds of sore. ADORABLE!



Awwww...thanks!  That is Winston cuddling with my 2 year old son. They are the best of friends!


----------



## NewCoachQueen

jmaemonte said:
			
		

> Awwww...thanks!  That is Winston cuddling with my 2 year old son. They are the best of friends!



So adorable! It's one of my fav pictures here!


----------



## Stangbabe64

muranogrl said:
			
		

> Some pics of my pugs!  Poppy (2) and Pickle (4 months). Love them to pieces.



I Love them!!!!


----------



## intrigue

muranogrl said:
			
		

> Some pics of my pugs!  Poppy (2) and Pickle (4 months). Love them to pieces.



They're adorable!


----------



## intrigue

Senator, 6 yr old Boston terrier




Titan, 4 yr old pitbull


----------



## tobefetching

shopgirl0047 said:
			
		

> I have a pomeranian named Chanel. She is 2 years old.
> 
> Here she is with my husband in Sephora (at a dog friendly mall).



Dog friendly mall?! I want to be near one of those!!!


----------



## BaileyBunyard22

tobefetching said:
			
		

> Dog friendly mall?! I want to be near one of those!!!



She looks like she is shopping for makeup for herself... And LOVING IT!!!!


----------



## DrDior

4 cats, incl. 2 Russians and a Chartreux (#4 is my husband's tabby that we found starving outside). 

One of our Russians is shown in my avatar pic.


----------



## LVBagLady

Dancechika24 said:


> I have the most adorable diva persian cat named Lola...


I  her. She is beautiful. I am partial to Persians.


----------



## Liberty817

muranogrl said:
			
		

> Some pics of my pugs!  Poppy (2) and Pickle (4 months). Love them to pieces.



Black Pugs!!!!...I have one named Pixie...I think it is on page 61.

They are so cute!


----------



## Liberty817

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> I have the most adorable diva persian cat named Lola...



I love this... I had a white person named Sasha!! She is in heaven now bossing everyone around. Lived until she was 17. 

They are so Divas!!!!


----------



## Reneeh

My new golden retriever!!


----------



## TashaLV

I have 4 cats and 1 dog: Jeremy Fischer, Sophia, Senorita Peppers, Tatiana and Crispy. I couldn't live without them!


----------



## TashaLV

Reneeh said:


> My new golden retriever!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1724017


OMG so cute!


----------



## Melissat765

My Bengal cat Prada


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I have a female boxer and female pit bull featured in my avatar.  They are my sweethearts.


----------



## MelanieJoyce

My one and only Fur baby, Roxi.


----------



## clu13

Tucker, the recused mutt who rescued me


----------



## cougster

My lil boy Nugget.


----------



## Lulugrl

We have a 4 year old Miniature Schnauzer named Pepper!  She is a great dog!!! ( I was always a cat person before her, but can't imagine my life now without her


----------



## MelanieJoyce

awww Love these pics! I just love fur babies


----------



## ppppeanut

I have a hedgehog named Tootles


----------



## MelanieJoyce

ppppeanut said:


> I have a hedgehog named Tootles




You WIN! haha


----------



## bagchicky

Ollie my budgie - he's in my avatar


----------



## Lulugrl

ppppeanut said:


> I have a hedgehog named Tootles


Awww, too cute!  I think if I had a hedgehog, I'd name him Sonic, 
He is adorable


----------



## ppppeanut

Lulugrl said:


> Awww, too cute!  I think if I had a hedgehog, I'd name him Sonic,
> He is adorable



Haha thanks!! Sonic would be a very fitting name


----------



## clydekiwi

Melissat765 said:
			
		

> My Bengal cat Prada



Pretty. My son has a female bengal shes not to friendly


----------



## clydekiwi

Paco and chico. Chihuhuas 




Kiwi the grey cat in the third pic is chin chin the snake is not mine. Lol. Its at the zoo dont know how that pic got there


----------



## SophieChic

I have always been an animal person. I have two cats, a Rottweiler, two parrots and a horse.


----------



## VIIVI.

My babyBlacky, only 6 months old! A little bit too light but i think it is a cute Photo!


----------



## VIIVI.

Better picture!


----------



## VIIVI.

And my beautiful cat Otis..


----------



## Serenedee

My heart and soul dog. My doberman who will be turning 9 next July and still acts like he's a pup.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Here are my babies..





Also my Cosmo Kitty..





Had to add my Lab Buddy..
Had to recently put him down. He was the best!! I was lucky to have him for 11 wonderful years.


----------



## Melissat765

clydekiwi said:


> Pretty. My son has a female bengal shes not to friendly



Ours is VERY friendly. She will sit on your lap all day if you let her. She sleeps with the kids every night.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

princessjacqui said:


> and tuzzi the black lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the boys grown up and hockey fans



This is freaking adorable!


----------



## theweimsmom

Here are my weim boys...


----------



## sylvericon

My golden doodle. He's so funny when he sleeps, his paws are all up in the air and his body is curled.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

sylvericon said:


> My golden doodle. He's so funny when he sleeps, his paws are all up in the air and his body is curled.



He is soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

ppppeanut said:


> I have a hedgehog named Tootles



Too cute!!! Is it soft or prickly?


----------



## MsLVinDC

My fur baby/prince/ man of the house.....Troy!


----------



## RNLuvsPurses

This is Bella my 1 year old miniature schnauzer





And Zoey my 4 year old Yorkie


----------



## SheilaWee

What a fantastic thread! I LOVE MY GOUGOU, male Maltese turning 12


----------



## conniec.4

beautiful animals, all of them!!  i am glad there are so many animal lovers on this site!
cherish them )


----------



## tnguyen87

My baby Weezy. I love him.


----------



## SheilaWee

tnguyen87 said:


> My baby Weezy. I love him.



Haha I like the ears! Cutie!


----------



## SheilaWee

conniec.4 said:


> beautiful animals, all of them!!  i am glad there are so many animal lovers on this site!
> cherish them )



Yeah.. Sad that they have such short lifespan..


----------



## Markxmikesmom

RNLuvsPurses said:
			
		

> This is Bella my 1 year old miniature schnauzer
> 
> And Zoey my 4 year old Yorkie



My bulldogs are Bella and Zoey!


----------



## MelanieJoyce

LOVE all these pictures...looks like we are just as passionate about our animals as we are about LV. =))


----------



## RNLuvsPurses

Markxmikesmom said:


> My bulldogs are Bella and Zoey!



Aww! Great names


----------



## Chrismis

I have a blk goldendoodle, Leo!


----------



## Twobluecats

So, I'm orange, and my name is Tigger. I have a sister, Shadow. And, my parents have three stupid dogs, Stella the mutt, Ringo the Rottweiler, and Dudley the Bassett Hound. I run the show.


----------



## RNLuvsPurses

Twobluecats said:


> So, I'm orange, and my name is Tigger. I have a sister, Shadow. And, my parents have three stupid dogs, Stella the mutt, Ringo the Rottweiler, and Dudley the Bassett Hound. I run the show.



Love it!


----------



## Nico_79

My two fur babies, Kesia and Genie.


----------



## Love4MK

I have a ten-year-old Silver Martin bunny named Ginger. She's a total diva.


----------



## Queen Maria

I have 2 boys cats .. Named Sushi & Felix
A German Shepherd ( puppy ) and his name 
is Rocky  I have 3 fishes too and 
My daughters name them .. Bubbles, Lola 
and aquamarine ! Lol here's my loving pets !


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Love4MK said:


> I have a ten-year-old Silver Martin bunny named Ginger. She's a total diva.



Wow! Ten years old!! She is very pretty.


----------



## MsLVinDC

tnguyen87 said:


> My baby Weezy. I love him.



Awweweee cute!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Chrismis said:


> I have a blk goldendoodle, Leo!



Gorgeous!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Love4MK said:


> I have a ten-year-old Silver Martin bunny named Ginger. She's a total diva.



Wow!!! Rabbits live that long?  Amazing!  I had two rabbits when I was young. Both died...I think from heart attacks because my dog would chase them around the house.


----------



## ppppeanut

MsLVinDC said:


> Too cute!!! Is it soft or prickly?



He's very prickly, but you get used to the poking after a while haha


----------



## Love4MK

Markxmikesmom said:


> Wow! Ten years old!! She is very pretty.



Thank you!  That's very kind!  She had surgery on Thursday and she's milking us for all it's worth in terms of pampering her.  She's the queen, of course, lol!


----------



## img

Two rag doll kitty's named Charlie and Lola.
One mini golden doodle named Archie.


----------



## that_claudz

Japanese Spitz!

I love my boy.


----------



## Baglover1982

My two kitty cats 

Oliver who is 7 









And Nancy who is 9 months


----------



## DznrBagLvr

My 10 month old long haired seal point siamese named Louie since I affectionately spent my LV fund on him!

My  2 year oldpitbull/lab mix name Rex. A rescue from Georgia and an absolute mush!

The cat is the boss of the family....


----------



## Lulugrl

DznrBagLvr said:


> My 10 month old long haired seal point siamese named Louie since I affectionately spent my LV fund on him!
> 
> My  2 year oldpitbull/lab mix name Rex. A rescue from Georgia and an absolute mush!
> 
> The cat is the boss of the family....


awww, what a sweet doggie face, I just want to hug him


----------



## tobefetching

Shaggy, my 12 year old Scottie. He enjoys eating and sleeping. He's a pro at acting as if he hasn't been fed in weeks. His special talent is growing a full body afro, no straight silky hair for him like those other Scotties. 



This is Sebastien with his "peep-ifier". He's always got one in his mouth and has a hoard of about 12 at any given time. He's an evil genius and uses his good looks to manipulate everyone.


----------



## Noi_82

Markxmikesmom said:
			
		

> Here are my babies..
> 
> Also my Cosmo Kitty..
> 
> Had to add my Lab Buddy..
> Had to recently put him down. He was the best!! I was lucky to have him for 11 wonderful years.



They're sooo cute. I'm sorry to hear about Lab buddy. I want a bull dog too.


----------



## Mr.LouisVuitton

Here are my two Devon Rex 

Damien



Rodney


----------



## Noi_82

SheilaWee said:
			
		

> What a fantastic thread! I LOVE MY GOUGOU, male Maltese turning 12



Gorgeous fur. I have a Maltase too and will be 4 next month.


----------



## Noi_82

tnguyen87 said:
			
		

> My baby Weezy. I love him.



Too cute.


----------



## VelvetKandy

My Lexi


----------



## saenzio

ppppeanut said:


> I have a hedgehog named Tootles



Oh god, soo cute!!!!!!


----------



## BaileyBunyard22

ppppeanut said:
			
		

> I have a hedgehog named Tootles



OMG!!! How freakin cute!!!


----------



## amrx87

My fiance and i have mutt of unknown breeds (we get pit bull a lot) named carmella (after the character from the sopranos) and an orange tabby named christmas (after my fiances favorite bond girl).

We are getting carmellas dna test back in a few weeks!!!!, i cant wait to see what she is


----------



## Lulugrl

RNLuvsPurses said:
			
		

> This is Bella my 1 year old miniature schnauzer
> 
> And Zoey my 4 year old Yorkie



Aww, aren't the schnauzers great??


----------



## BunnyLady4

Scooter the Broken Bunny. (that's his hind leg sticking out that looks like tail).  We adopted him with a broken leg.  We're at the the chiropractor's now for his monthly adjustment


----------



## aquarius_syd

My little khloe


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

theweimsmom said:


> Here are my weim boys...



Gorgeous, so elegant, they look the sweetest!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

tobefetching said:


> Shaggy, my 12 year old Scottie. He enjoys eating and sleeping. He's a pro at acting as if he hasn't been fed in weeks. His special talent is growing a full body afro, no straight silky hair for him like those other Scotties.
> 
> This is Sebastien with his "peep-ifier". He's always got one in his mouth and has a hoard of about 12 at any given time. He's an evil genius and uses his good looks to manipulate everyone.



Both adorbs!


----------



## RNLuvsPurses

Lulugrl said:


> Aww, aren't the schnauzers great??



Yes!  I love my schnauzer. She is such a love.


----------



## MsLVinDC

ppppeanut said:


> He's very prickly, but you get used to the poking after a while haha



Hhahhhaaa! No snuggling with him!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

that_claudz said:


> Japanese Spitz!
> 
> I love my boy.



Cute!


----------



## MsLVinDC

tobefetching said:


> Shaggy, my 12 year old Scottie. He enjoys eating and sleeping. He's a pro at acting as if he hasn't been fed in weeks. His special talent is growing a full body afro, no straight silky hair for him like those other Scotties.
> 
> This is Sebastien with his "peep-ifier". He's always got one in his mouth and has a hoard of about 12 at any given time. He's an evil genius and uses his good looks to manipulate everyone.



Love it!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

VelvetKandy said:


> My Lexi



Gorgeous!


----------



## MsLVinDC

BunnyLady4 said:


> Scooter the Broken Bunny. (that's his hind leg sticking out that looks like tail).  We adopted him with a broken leg.  We're at the the chiropractor's now for his monthly adjustment



Awwweeee!


----------



## MsLVinDC

aquarius_syd said:


> My little khloe



Stop the cuteness!!!! Or you'll get a ticket!  Lol!


----------



## Collie5

I share my life & love with 5 Collies, (4 Rough coated, 1 Smooth coated), 2 Blue Point birman cats, and 3 Arabian horses. All my fur babies.


----------



## Serina

A cocker spaniel. Named Coco on her pedigree... but referred to as "the horrible wolf" lol

Hopefully we will have a new family member is the summer: a stunning warmblood horse.


----------



## VLH

2 siberian huskies! one good one and one really naughty one!


----------



## psulion08

A beagle named Cooper !!  we pick him up from the vet tomorrow!! Can't wait!!


----------



## oggers86

2 black moggies named Elsa (after Bornfree) and Elise (after the Lotus Elise) Both are almost 2 and have me wrapped around their little paws.


----------



## conniec.4

one spoiled black lab, is there any other kind?
and a cute little tabby cat i rescued from the park last year...

collie5:  LOVE collies, grew up with them, they are not only beautiful but loyal and super smart)


----------



## mcly_79

1 gorgy Alaskan malamute and 1 ginger kitty!


----------



## ayobeckah

Topher the flemish giant rabbit!


----------



## LianaVincenza

White Chihuahua named Toby.
...I'd post a pic but can't get it to work :/


----------



## twin-fun

Two Golden Retrievers, Max and Ruby who were adopted through Golden Retriever Rescue organizations, a little stray dog who is probably poodle/Shihtzu  but my husband calls him a POS dog, a piece of Shihtzu, 2 cats, Oscar and Socks. One was found as a kitten in our neighbor's front yard, the other adopted from the Humane Society. And at any time a number of foster dogs. Currently I have a litter of 5 Catahoula Leopard mixes that will be ready for adoption soon.


----------



## twin-fun

ayobeckah said:


> Topher the flemish giant rabbit!



Whoa, I _love_ your rabbit!


----------



## ayobeckah

twin-fun said:


> Whoa, I _love_ your rabbit!



thank you 

she'll be 4 in september she's a whopping 22lbs already and she's just so lovely


----------



## twin-fun

ayobeckah said:


> thank you
> 
> she'll be 4 in september she's a whopping 22lbs already and she's just so lovely



She's bigger than my dog and cat combined! I love rabbits. My twins used to attend horse assisted therapy and the barn has rabbits too. A few years ago we raised 5 orphaned bunnies. They were so adorable and loving! Thank you for sharing your picture with us.


----------



## LianaVincenza

My sweet boy


----------



## LianaVincenza

Adore him!!! Xo


----------



## princessjacqui

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> This is freaking adorable!



Thanks!! They make us incredibly happy!


----------



## Needanotherbag

One Miniature Pinscher, 2 guinea pigs, and one Morgan Horse (not really my pet, she's my team mate)


----------



## sugarcube88

I have a rottweiler "puppy" - just turned one! and a cat


----------



## cjy

My sweet precious beagle!!!


----------



## gingerwong

I have shih tzu, Gizmo my second shih tzu that i adopted from a shelter, he was 3 months when we adopted him.  My ginger passed away August 2012 from a car accident, we miss her dearly.  I will post pics, my photos are on my iPhone not my iPad.


----------



## kenzibray

Our dalmatian puppy - Mischa. 







This was a couple of weeks ago. She's 4 months old now.


----------



## crescent star

My baby boy, Chips &#128054;


----------



## Masteryoda

Tiny joey leucistic sugar glider boy




Young mosaic and regular sugar gliders


----------



## Masteryoda

Roan colored Peruvian guinea pig


----------



## msnozomii

My lil bichon shih tzu, Mochi!


----------



## gingerwong

My shih tzu.


----------



## gingerwong

Here is my beloved Ginger who passed away from a car accident in Aug 2012.  She is dearly missed.  Ginger is a Shih Tzu same as my dog above, his name is Gizmo.


----------



## Serenedee

My heart and soul furbaby Zeus. He is 90 lbs of pure love, goofiness, and undying loyalty. My best friend. Here he is with my daughter.


----------



## angelfly39

This is my 14 wks Shih Tzu named Misu.


----------



## amrx87

A pit mix named carmella and a dsh kitteh named christmas


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Xena and Khloe my beautiful German Rotts, Bella and Kalee my crazy kittens


----------



## smdebnam

Meet Abby.  She's a twelve year old Jack Russell.  This was taken in February of 2011 during one of the rare times we have snow in Dallas!


----------



## anabg

ppppeanut said:


> I have a hedgehog named Tootles



Oh the cuteness!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

angelfly39 said:


> This is my 14 wks Shih Tzu named Misu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150701



Adorbs!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

msnozomii said:


> My lil bichon shih tzu, Mochi!



Ahhhhhhhhh this is too much!!!


----------



## kenzibray

Mischa, our 6 month old dalmatian puppy!


----------



## etilford

This is Lady Bird, she is a Briard.


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

Bought my Corgi a LV collar and leash when I was a big fan of LV.

(Picture of him with collar and leash)


----------



## Candice0985

PinkHermesQueen said:


> Bought my Corgi a LV collar and leash when I was a big fan of LV.
> 
> (Picture of him with collar and leash)



he's so cute!


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

Candice0985 said:


> he's so cute!



Thanks!! :o


----------



## VelvetKandy

Our Lexi .... Golden Retriever


----------



## Miss89

I have rottweiler,named Slash


----------



## Nanciii

Shall I say Poodle BB~lol

He's full grown 5lbs~


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## LVjohn

I love looking at all your beautiful babies! Here's a couple of mine:



Pepperoni the hedgehog with his Louis Vuitton pet carrier 40 in the background



Regina the chinchilla


----------



## lvclosetfreak

This is our Siberian Husky, Nadia, who just turned 10 years old. 



This is Codi, our German Shepherd/Husky mix-she's 9 years old. 



Last, but not least, here's Maverick, our German Shepherd.  He's only 4 months old.


----------



## rachael_

He's a 4.5 yr old shihtzu/terrier mix.


----------



## abcde

German shepherd and Maltese/shih tzu. They are both 2.5 years old, plus/minus a few weeks in between each other.


----------



## LVk8

I have a yorkie he is such a cuddlebumpkus [emoji190]


----------



## laurakasbaum

I have an Aussie Cattle dog mix that I rescued named Arthur.


----------



## BritAbroad

FrankieP said:


> Weimaraners are beautiful!!!
> 
> We have a purebred Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Harvey, and a 20 week old purebred American Staffordshire Bull Terrier named Indi. They love eachother madly.



Oh my, too adorable for words!!


----------



## vixen18

Two very very naughty beagles


----------



## yaelleah

I have two yorkies myself. A 8 year old called Valentino and a 5 year old called Lolita. I love them so much!


----------



## Baglover1982

I have two cats Oliver (16) Nancy (7) and a very cheeky Pug called Minnie (1)


----------



## Yuki85

Two cats Yuki (11) and Rambo (1,5)...


----------



## karylicious




----------



## karylicious

In love with her....


----------



## BleuSaphir

I have a cat. Always and will be a cat person! 
I also have 9 turtles, and soon 4 chickens.


----------



## bgcutiepie00

We are cat people....I love dogs but we have only had cats for a long while now. 
Our 1st furbaby has been gone almost 2 years now....she will hold my heart forever.
Our 2nd furbaby was our neighbors kitty that just came over to live with us instead - go figure she choose us just at the time we needed her.  We love her and her little goofy smile.


----------

